# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصائد و أبيات في الزهد و الوعظ و الرقائق

## أبو عبد البر طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على صحبه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد
فهذه قصائد و أبيات في الزهد و الوعظ و الرقائق أسال الله أن ينفع بها

الأرجوزة ذات الأمثال / أبو العتاهية

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قصيدة ليس الغريب

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال الحريري/ المقامات / المقامة 11/ الساوية
رأيتُ جمْعاً على قبْرٍ يُحْفَرُ. ومجْنوزٍ يُقبَرُ. فانْحَزْتُ إليْهِمْ متفكّراً في المآلِ. متذكّراً مَنْ درجَ منَ الآلِ. فلما ألحَدوا المَيْتَ. وفاتَ قوْلُ لَيْتَ. أشرفَ شيخٌ من رُباوَةٍ. متخصّراً بهِراوَةٍ. وقدْ لفّعَ وجهَه برِدائِهِ. ونكّر شخْصَهُ لدَهائِهِ. 
فقال: لمِثْلِ هذا فلْيَعْمَلِ العامِلونَ. فادّكِروا أيّها الغافِلونَ. وشمِّروا أيّها المقَصّرونَ. وأحْسِنوا النّظَرَ أيه المتبصّرونَ! ما لكُمْ لا يَحْزُنُكمْ دفْنُ الأتْرابِ. ولا يهولُكُمْ هيْلُ التّرابِ؟ 
ولا تعْبأونَ بنَوازِلِ الأحْداثِ. ولا تستَعِدّونَ لنُزولِ الأجْداثِ؟ 
ولا تستعْبِرونَ لعَينٍ تدْمَعُ. ولا تعتَبرونَ بنَعْيٍ يُسمَعُ؟
ولا ترْتاعونَ لإلْفٍ يُفقَدُ. ولا تلْتاعونَ لمناحَةٍ تُعْقَدُ؟ 
يشيِّعُ أحدُكُمْ نعْشَ الميْتِ. وقلْبُهُ تِلْقاءَ البيتِ. ويشهَدُ مُواراةَ نسيبِه. وفِكْرُهُ في استِخْلاصِ نصيبِه. ويُخَلّي بينَ وَدودِه ودُودِه. ثمّ يخْلو بمِزْمارِهِ وعودِهِ. طالَما أسِيتُمْ على انْثِلامِ الحَبّةِ. وتناسَيتُمُ اخْتِرامَ الأحبّةِ. واستَكَنْتُمْ لاعتِراضِ العُسرةِ. واستَهَنْتُمْ بانقِراضِ الأُسرَةِ. وضحِكْتُمْ عندَ الدّفْنِ. ولا ضحِكَكُمْ ساعةَ الزَّفْنِ. وتبخْتَرْتُمْ خلفَ الجنائِزِ. ولا تبخْتُرَكُمْ يومَ قبْضِ الجوائِزِ. وأعْرَضْتُمْ عنْ تعْديدِ النّوادِبِ. إلى إعْدادِ المآدِبِ. وعنْ تحرُّقِ الثّواكِلِ. إلى التّأنُّقِ في المآكِلِ. لا تُبالونَ بمَنْ هوَ بالٍ. ولا تُخْطِرونَ ذِكرَ الموتِ ببالٍ. حتى كأنّكُمْ قد علِقتُمْ منَ الحِمامِ. بذِمامٍ. أو حصَلْتُمْ منَ الزّمانِ. على أمانٍ. أو وثِقْتُمْ بسلامةِ الذّاتِ. أو تحقّقْتُمْ مُسالَمَة هادِمِ اللّذّاتِ. كَلاّ ساء ما تتوهّمونَ. ثمّ كلاّ سوفَ تعلَمونَ! ثمّ أنشدَ:
 
أيَـا مَـن يَـدّعي الـفَهْـم .. .. إلِـى كـَمْ يَـاأخَـا الـوَهْـمْ
تـُعَـبـِّي الـذنـبَ والـذّم .. .. وتـُخطِـي الخـطـأ الجَـمّ
أمَـا بَـانَ لـكَ الـعـَيـبْ .. .. أمَــا أنـذرك الـشـَّيـب 
وَمَــا في نـُصْحِـه رَيـبْ .. .. وَلا سَمـعُـك قـَد صَـمّ 
أمَـا نـَـادَى بـِكَ المَـوتْ .. .. أمَـا أسْمَعَــكَ الصَّـوْتْ 
أمَــا تخشَـى مِنَ الـفـَوْت ... ... فـَتحـتــَاط َوَتهْـتـَمّ
فـَكـَم تسْـدَرُ فِـي السَّهــوْ .. .. وَتختـَالُ مِـن الـزَهْـوْ 
وتـنـصَّـبُ إلـى اللـهْـوْ .. .. كـَـأن المَّـوْتَ مَـا عَـمّ
وَحَـتـّـامَ تـَجَـافِـيـكْ .. .. .. وَإبْـطـَاءُ تـَلافِـيـكْ 
طِـبَـاعـاً جَمَّعـتْ فِـيكْ .. .. عُيـوبـًا شمْلـُها انـضّـمّ 
إذا أسْخَـطـْتَ مَـولاكْ .. .. فـَمَــا تَـَقـلـَقُ مِــن ذاكْ 
وإن أخـفَـَقَ مَسْـعَـاك .. .. تَـَلـّظـّـيتَ مِــن الهَــمّ 
وإن لاح لـَـكَ النـقـشْ .. .. مِـنَ الأصْـفـَـرِ تهْـتـَشْ 
وإن مَـرّ بـِـكَ النـعـْـشْ .. .. تـَغـامَـمْـتَ ولا غـَـمّ 
تُـعَـاصِي النـّاصِـحَ البـَـرّ .. .. وتَـعْـتـَاصُ وتــَزْوَرّ 
وتـنـقـَـادَ لِـمَـن غـَرّ .. .. ومَـن مَــانَ ومَـن نــمّ 
وَتسعـَى فِي هَـوى الـنـّفـْسْ .. .. وتحْـتـَالُ على الـفـَلسْ 
وَتـنـسـَى ظـُلمَـة َ الرّمْـس .. .. وَلا تـذكـُـرُ مَـا ثــَمّ 
ولَـَوْ لاحَـظـَك الـحَـظ ّ .. .. لمَـا طـَاحَ بـِكَ الـلحَــظْ 
ولا كـُنـتَ إذا الـوَعْــظ ْ .. .. جَلا الأحــزَانَ تَـَغـتـَـمْ 
سَـتـُـذري الـدمَّ لا الـدَمْــعْ .. .. إذا عَــايـنـْتَ لا جَـمْـعْ 
يَـقِــي فِـي عَـرصَـةِ الجَـمْـعْ .. .. وَلا خَــالَ ولا عَــمْ 
كـَأنـِّـي بِـكَ تـَنـحَـط ْ .. .. إلـَى الـلـّحْـدِ وتـنـغَـط ْ 
وَقـَد أسلـَمَـكَ الـرَّهْــط ْ .. .. إلـى أضـيَـقَ مِـن سَــمّ 
هُـنـاكَ الجِـسـمُ مَـمـدُودْ .. .. لِـيسْـتـَأكِـل  ـَهُ الـــدَّودْ 
إلـِـى أنْ ينخَـرَ العُــودْ .. .. وَيُـمْسِـي العَـظـمُ قـَـد رَمّ 
وَمِـنْ بَـعـدُ فـَلا بُــد ّ.. .. مِنَ العـرْض ِ إذا أعْـتــُـدّ 
صِـرَاط ٌ جـِسْرُه ُ مـُـد ... عَـلـَى النــّـارِ لِـمَـن أمّ 
فـَكـَم مِـنْ مُـرشِــدٍ ضَــلّ .. .. وَمِــنْ ذي عِــزّةٍ ذلّ 
وَكـَم مِـنْ عَـالِـم ٍ زلّ .. .. وَقـَـالَ الخـَطـبُ قـَـد طـَمّ 
فـَبَــادِر أيـُّـهـَا الغـُمْـرْ .. .. لِمَـا يَحْلــُو بِــِهِ المُـرّ 
فـَقـَد كـَادَ يَـهـِي العُـمْـرْ .. .. وَمَـا أقـلـَعْـتَ عَنْ ذمّ 
وَلا تــَركـَنْ إلـِى الدَّهــْـرْ .. .. وإنْ لانَ وإن سَـــرّ 
فـَتـلـفـَى كـمَنْ إغـتـَرّ .. .. بـِأفـْعـَى تـَـنـفـُثُ السّمّ 
وّخَـفـِّـضْ مِـنْ تـَراقـِـيكْ .. فـَـإن المَـوتَ لا قِــيـكْ 
وَسَــار ٍ في تــَراقـِـيـك .. .. وَمَـا ينكـُـلُ إنْ هــَمّ 
وَجَـانِـبْ صَعـَرَ الخـَـدّ .. .. إذا سَـاعَـدَكَ الجـَـدّ 
وَ زُمّ اللـفـْـظ َ إن نـَـدّ .. .. فـَمـَا أسْعَــدَ مَـنْ زَمّ 
وَنـَفـِّـسْ عَـنْ أخِـي البَـثّ .. .. وَصَـدّقــهُ إذا نــَثّ 
وَرُمّ العَـمَـلَ الــرّث ّ .. .. فـَقــَد أفـْـلـَحَ مَـنْ رَم ّ 
وَرِشْ مَـنْ ريشـُه انحَصّ .. .. بـِمَـا عَـمّ ومَا خـَصّ 
ولا تــَأسَ عَـلى النـقـصْ .. .. ولا تحْـرِصْ عَـلى اللـّمّ 
وَعَــادِ الخـُـلـُـقَ الـرَّذلْ .. .. وَعَـوِّد كـفـَّـكَ البـَذلْ 
وَلا تسْـتــَمِع ِ العـَـذلْ .. .. وَنـَـزِّهــهَـ  ا عَـن ِ الضَّـمّ 
وَزَوِّدْ نـَفـْسَـك َالخـَيـْرْ .. .. وَدَع ْ مَـا يُـعْـقِـبُ الضَّـيـرْ 
وَهَـيِّـىء مَـركَبَ السَّـيـْرْ .. .. وَخـَف مِـنْ لـُجِّـةِ اليـَّـم 
بـِـذا أُوصيتَ يَـا صـَاحْ .. .. وَقـَـد بُـحْتُ كـَمَـنْ بـَـاح ْ 
فـَطـُوبَى لِـفــَتـىً راحْ .. .. بـِــآدَابــِيَ يَــأتـــَم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا مَنْ يَرى مَدّ البعوض جناحها


يا مَنْ يَرى مَدّ البعوض جناحها == في ظلمة ِ الليل ِ البهيم ِ الأليل 
ويرى مناط عروقها في نحرها == والمخّ من تلك العظام النحّل 
ويرى خريرَ الدم ِ في أوداجها == متنقلاً من مفصل في مفصل 
ويرى وصول غذا الجنين ببطنها == في ظلمة الأحشا بغير تمقل 
ويرى مكان الوطء من أقدامها == في سيرها وحثيثها المستعجل 
ويرى ويسمع حس ما هو دونها == في قاع بحر ٍ مظلم ٍ متهول 
امنُنْ عليَّ بتوبة ٍ تمحو بها == ما كانَ مني في الزمان الأول 
المستطرف من كل فن مستظرف/573/ عند ذكر البعوض/ دار الهلال

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يتسب هذا الشعر للحسين رضي الله عنه

باتوا على قللِ الاجبال تحرسُهم ***غُـلْبُ الرجالِ فما أغنتهمُ القُللُ
و استنزلوا بعد عزّ من معاقلهم ***وأودعوا حفراً يـابئس ما نزلوا
ناداهمُ صارخٌ من بعد ما قبروا***أين الاسرّةُ و التيجانُ و الحللُ
أيـن الوجوه التي كانتْ منعمةً***من دونها تُضربُ الأستارُ والكللُ
فـافـصـحَ القبرُ حين ساءلهم***تـلك الوجوه عليها الدودُ يقتتلُ
قد طالما أكلوا دهراً وما شربوا***فأصبحوا بعد طول الأكلِ قد أكلوا
و طالما عمّروا دوراً لتُحصنهم***ففارق  ا الدورَ و الأهلينَ وارتحلوا
و طالما كنزوا الأموال و ادّخروا***فـخلّف  ها على الأعداء و انتقلوا
أضـحـت منازلُهم قفراً معطلةً***و ساكنوها الى الاجداث قد رحلوا
سـل الـخـليفةَ إذ وافت منيتهُ***أين الحماة و أين الخيلُ و الخولُ
ايـن الرماة ُ أما تُحمى بأسهمِهمْ***لـمّ  ا أتـتك سهامُ الموتِ تنتقلُ
أين الكماةُ أما حاموا أما اغتضبوا***أين الجيوش التي تُحمى بهاالدول 
هيهات ما نفعوا شيئاً و ما دفعوا ***عـنك المنية إن وافى بها الأجلُ
فكيف يرجو دوامَ العيش متصلاً ***من روحه بجبالِ الموتِ تتصلُ

شارح مقامات الحريري/أبو العباس أحمدالشريسي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال أبو نواس عند موته:
يا ربّ إن عظمتْ ذنوبي كثرةً  *** فلقد علمتُ بأن عفوك  أعظم
إن كان لا يرجوك إلا   محسن ***فبمن يلوذ ويستجير   المجرم
أدعوك ربّ كما أمرت تضرّعاً ***فإذا رددت يدي فمن ذا يرحم
مالي إليك وسيلةٌ إلا    الرجـا ***وجميل عفوك ثم إني  مسلم

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

يا من يرى ما في الضمير ويسمع *** أنت المعد لكل ما يتوقــع
يا من يرجى للشداءد كلها ***يا من إليه المشتكى والمفـــزع
يا من خزائن رزقه في قول: كن *** أمنن فإن الخير عندك أجمــع
مالي سوى قرعي لبابك حيلة *** فلئن رددت فأي باب أقــرع؟
مالي سوى فقري إليك وسيلة *** فبالافتقار إليك فقري أدفــع
من ذا الذي أدعو وأهتف باسمه *** إن كان فضلك عن فقيرك يمنع
حاشا لفضلك أن تقنط عاصيا *** الفضل أجزل والمواهب أوسـع

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ام يوسف جزاك الله خيرا على الإضافة و جعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك:
لاح شيب الرأس مني فنصح
لاح شيب الرأس مني فنصح*** بعد لهو وشباب و مرح
إخوتي توبوا إلى الله بنا *** قد لهونا و جهلنا ما صلح
نحن في دار نرى الموت بها **** لم يدع فيها لذي اللب فرح
يا بني آدم صونوا دينكم *** ينبغي للدين أن لا يطرح
و احمدوا الله الذي أكرمكم **** بنبي قام فيكم فنصح
بنبي فتح الله به *** كل خير نلتموه و منح
مرسل لو يوزن الناس به *** في التقى و البر خفوا و رجح
فرسول الله أولى بالعلى *** و رسول الله أولى بالمدح
لطائف المعارف/ ذكر مولد الرسول :صلى الله عليه وسلم:

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أوصى ابن الجوزي أن يكتب على قبره
يا كثير العفو عمن  كثر الذنب لديه
جاءك المذنب يرجو  الصفح عن جرم يديه
أنا ضيف وجزاء الضيف إحسان إليه

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا بائعاً نفسه بيع الهوان لو اســـــــ ** ـترجعت ذا البيع قبل الفوت لم تخب 
وبائعاً طيب عيش ما له خَطَر ** بطيف عيش من الآمال مُنتهب 
غُبنت والله غُبنا فاحشا ولَدَى ** يوم التغابن تلقى غاية الحرب 
وواردا صفو عيش كله كدر ** أمامك الورد حقا ليس بالكذب 
وحاطب الليل في الظلماء منتصبا ** لكل داهية تدني من العطب 
ترجو الشفاء بأحداق بها مرض ** فهل سمعت ببرء جاء من عطب 
ومفنيا نفسه في إِثر أقبحهم ** وصفا لِلَطْخ جمال فيه مستلب 
وواهبا نفسه من مثل ذا سفها ** لو كنت تعرف قدر النفس لم تهب 
شاب الصبا والتصابي بعد لم يشب ** وضاع وقتك بين اللهو واللعب 
وشمس عمرك قد حان الغروب لها ** والفيء في الأفق الشرقي لم يغب 
وفاز بالوصل من قد جد وانقشعت ** عن أُفُقِه ظلمات الليل والسُّحب 
كم ذا التخلف والدنيا قد ارتحلت ** ورسل ربك قد وافتك في الطلب 
ما في الديار وقد سارت ركائب من ** تهواه للصَبِّ من شُكر ولا أرب 
فافرش الخد ذيّاك التراب وقُلْ ** ما قاله صاحب الأشواق والحُقُبِ
ما رَبْع ميّة(1) محفوفاً يطيف به ** غيلان(1) أشهى له من رَبْعك الخَرِب 
منازلا كان يهواها ويألفها ** أيام كان منال الوصل عن كثب 
ولا الخدود ولو أَدْمين من ضرج ** أشهى إلى ناظري من ربعك الخرب 
وكلما جليت تلك الربوع له ** يهوى إليها هوى الماء في الصبب 
أحيي له الشوق تذكار العهود بها ** فلو دعي القلب للسَّلوان لم يجب 
هذا وكم منزل في الأرض يألفه ** وما له من سواها الدهر من رغب 
ما في الخيام أخو وجد يريحك إن ** بثثته بعض شأن الحب فاغترب 
وأسر في غمرات الليل مهتدياً ** بنفحة الطيب لا بالعود والحطب 
وعاد أخي جبن ومعجزة ** وحارب النفس لا تلقيك في الحرب 
وخذ لنفسك نوراً تستضيء به ** يوم اقتسام الورى الأنوار بالرتب 

******************************  *****
(1) هما عشيقان
فوائد الفوائد للامام ابن القيم الجوزية/ علي حسن/464

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

خلِّ ادّكارَ الأرْبُعِ والمعْهَدِ المُرتَبَعِ***وا  ظّاعِنِ المودِّعِ وعدِّ عنْهُ ودَعِ
وانْدُبْ زَماناً سلَفا سوّدْتَ فيهِ الصُّحُفا***ولمْ تزَلْ مُعتكِفا على القبيحِ الشّنِعِ
كمْ ليلَةٍ أودَعْتَها مآثِماً أبْدَعْتَها***لش  هوَةٍ أطَعْتَها في مرْقَدٍ ومَضْجَعِ
وكمْ خُطًى حثَثْتَها في خِزْيَةٍ أحْدَثْتَها***وت  ْبَةٍ نكَثْتَها لمَلْعَبٍ ومرْتَعِ
وكمْ تجرّأتَ على ربّ السّمَواتِ العُلى***ولمْ تُراقِبْهُ ولا صدَقْتَ في ما تدّعي
وكمْ غمَصْتَ بِرّهُ وكمْ أمِنْتَ مكْرَهُ***وكمْ نبَذْتَ أمرَهُ نبْذَ الحِذا المرقَّعِ
وكمْ ركَضْتَ في اللّعِبْ وفُهْتَ عمْداً بالكَذِبْ***ولمْ تُراعِ ما يجِبْ منْ عهْدِهِ المتّبَعِ
فالْبَسْ شِعارَ النّدمِ واسكُبْ شآبيبَ الدّمِ***قبلَ زَوالِ القدَمِ وقبلَ سوء المصْرَعِ
واخضَعْ خُضوعَ المُعترِفْ ولُذْ مَلاذَ المُقترِفْ***واع  صِ هَواكَ وانحَرِفْ عنْهُ انحِرافَ المُقلِعِ
إلامَ تسْهو وتَني ومُعظَمُ العُمرِ فَني***في ما يضُرّ المُقْتَني ولسْتَ بالمُرْتَدِعِ
أمَا ترَى الشّيبَ وخَطْ وخَطّ في الرّأسِ خِطَطْ***ومنْ يلُحْ وخْطُ الشّمَطْ بفَودِهِ فقدْ نُعي
ويْحَكِ يا نفسِ احْرِصي على ارْتِيادِ المَخلَصِ***وطاو  عي وأخْلِصي واسْتَمِعي النُّصْحَ وعي
واعتَبِرِي بمَنْ مضى من القُرونِ وانْقَضى***واخْش  يْ مُفاجاةَ القَضا وحاذِري أنْ تُخْدَعي
وانتَهِجي سُبْلَ الهُدى وادّكِري وشْكَ الرّدى***وأنّ مثْواكِ غدا في قعْرِ لحْدٍ بلْقَعِ
آهاله بيت البلى والمنزل القفر الخلا***وموْرِدِ السّفْرِ الأُلى واللاّحِقِ المُتّبِعِ
بيْتٌ يُرَى مَنْ أُودِعَهْ قد ضمّهُ واسْتُودِعَهْ***  عْدَ الفَضاء والسّعَهْ قِيدَ ثَلاثِ أذْرُعِ
لا فرْقَ أنْ يحُلّهُ داهِيَةٌ أو أبْلَهُ***أو مُعْسِرٌ أو منْ لهُ مُلكٌ كمُلْكِ تُبّعِ
وبعْدَهُ العَرْضُ الذي يحْوي الحَييَّ والبَذي***والمُب  َدي والمُحتَذي ومَنْ رعى ومنْ رُعي
فَيا مَفازَ المتّقي ورِبْحَ عبْدٍ قد وُقِي***سوءَ الحِسابِ الموبِقِ وهوْلَ يومِ الفزَعِ
ويا خَسارَ مَنْ بغَى ومنْ تعدّى وطَغى***وشَبّ نيرانَ الوَغى لمَطْعَمٍ أو مطْمَعِ
يا مَنْ عليْهِ المتّكَلْ قدْ زادَ ما بي منْ وجَلْ***لِما اجتَرَحْتُ من زلَلْ في عُمْري المُضَيَّعِ
فاغْفِرْ لعَبْدٍ مُجتَرِمْ وارْحَمْ بُكاهُ المُنسجِمْ***فأن  َ أوْلى منْ رَحِمْ وخيْرُ مَدْعُوٍّ دُعِي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إصلاح النفس قبل دعوة الناس

وغير تقي يأمر الناس بالتقى ... طبيب يداوي الناس وهو سقيم
يا أيها الرجل المعلم غيره ... هلا لنفسك كان ذا التعليم
فابدأ بنفسك فانهها عن غيها ... فإن انتهت عنه فأنت حكيم
فهناك يقبل ما تقول ويقتدى ... بالقول منك وينفع التعليم
لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله ... عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم


***********

لما جلس عبد الواحد بن زيد للوعظ أتته امرأة من الصالحات فأنشدته:

يا واعظا قام لاحتساب ... يزجر قوما عن الذنوب
تنهى وأنت المريب حقا ... هذا من المنكر العجيب
لو كنت أصلحت قبل هذا ... عيبك أو تبت من قريب
كان لما قلت يا حبيبي ... موقع صدق من القلوب
تنهى عن الغي والتمادي ... وأنت في النهي كالمريب

لطائف المعارف/24

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

فداو سقما بجسم انت متلفه ... وابرد غراما بقلب انت مضرمه 
 ولا تكلني على بعد الديار الي ... صبرى الضعيف فصبري أنت تعلمه 
 تلق قلبي فقد ارسلته عجلا ... الى لقائك والأشواق تقدمه 

***********

 ومشتت العزمات ينفق عمره ... حيران لا ظفر ولا اخفاق 
 هل السائق العجلان يملك امره ... فما كل سير اليعملات وخيد  
 رويدا باخفاف المطى فانما ... تداس جباه تحتها وخدود 

  ( اليعملات =مفردها يعملة و هي الناقة النجيبة العاملة) ( وخيد =إسراع الخطى)

***************

 ما أحد أكرم من مفرد ... في قبره أعماله تؤنسه 
 مُنعما في القبر في روضه ... ليس كعبد قبره محبسه 
 علي قدر فضل المرء تأتي خطوبه ... ويعرف عند الصبر فيما يصيبه 
 ومن قل فيما يتقيه اصطباره ... فقد قل مما يرتجيه نصيبه 

الفوائد لابن القيم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ، جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ، جزاك الله خيرا .


جزلك الله خيرا و نفع بك
مراقبة الله
قال عمر عبد العزيز:
إن كنت تعلم أن الله يا عمر***يرى و يسمع ما تأتي و ما تذر
و أنت في غفلة من ذاك تركب ما *** نهاك عنه فأين الخوف و الحذر
تجاهر الله إقداما عليه *** و من حثالة الناس تستحي و تعتذر
******************************  ***
قال نابغة بن شيبان:
إن من يركب الفواحش شرا*** حين يخلو بسره غير خال
كيف يخلو و عنده كاتباه *** شاهداه و ربه ذو الجلال
******************************  **
قال أبو نواس:
إذا مـــــا خلوت الدهر يـوما*** فلا تقل خلوت ولكن قل علي رقيبُ
ولا تـحسـبنّ الله يـغـفل سـاعـة***ولا أن ما تـخفـيه عـليه يـغـيبُ
لهونـا لعمر والله حـتى تراكمت*** ذنــــوبٌ على آثــارهنّ ذنوبُ
**********شرح مقامات الحريري الشريسي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ذو الرمة:
يا رب قد أسرفت نفسي و قد علمت===علما يقينا لقد أحصيت آثاري
يا مخرج الروح من نفسي إذا احتظرت=== و فارج الكرب زحزحني عن النار

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

استغلال الوقت في الطاعة
قال ابن أبي الدنيا : و أنشدنا محمود بن الحسين
مضى أمسك الماضي شهيداً معدلا ===وأعقبه يوم عليك جديد 
فيومك إن أغنيته عاد نفعه=== عليك و ماضي الأمس ليس يعود
فإن كنت بالأمس اقترفت إساءة === فثنّ بإحسان وأنت حميد
ولاترج فعل الخير يوماً إلى غد === لعلّ غدا يأتي وأنت فقيد 

لطائف المعارف/15

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

آفات الذنوب
فإن اعتراف المرء يمحو إقترافه ... كما أن إنكار الذنوب ذنوب
****
تصل الذنوب إلى الذنوب وترتجى ... درج الجنان بها وفوز العابد
ونسيت أن الله أخرج آدما ... منها إلى الدنيا بذنب واحد
****
بفرد خطيئة و بفرد ذنب... من الجنات أخرجت البرايا
فقل كيف ترجو في دخول... إليها بالألوف من الخطايا
****
خذ في جد فقد تولى العمر ... كم ذا التفريط فقد تدانى الأمر
أقبل فعسى يقبل منك العذر ... كم تبني كم تنقض كم ذا العذر
****
ألا إنما التقوى هي العز والكرم ... وحبك للدنيا هو الذل والسقم
وليس على عبد تقي نقيصة ... إذا حقق التقوى وإن حاك أو حجم
****
لاح شيب الرأس مني فنصح ... بعد لهو وشباب ومرح
إخوتي توبوا إلى الله بنا ... قد لهونا وجهلنا ما صلح
نحن في دار نرى الموت بها ... لم يدع فيها لذي اللب فرح
يا بني آدم صونوا دينكم ... ينبغي للدين أن لا يطرح
واحمدوا الله الذي أكرمكم ... بنبي قام فيكم فنصح
بنبي فتح الله به ... كل خير نلتموه ومنح
مرسل لو يوزن الناس به ... في التقى والبر خفوا ورجح
فرسول الله أولى بالعلى ... و رسول الله أولى بالمدح
لطائف المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لا تنس الموت


عش ما بدا لك سالما ... في ظل شاهقة القصور
يسعى عليك بما اشتهيت ... لدى الرواح وفي البكور
فإذا النفوس تقعقعت ... في ضيق حشرجة الصدور
فهناك تعلم موقنا ... ما كنت إلا في غرور


يا أيها الباني الناسي منيته ... لا تأمنن فإن الموت مكتوب
على الخلائق إن سروا وإن فرحوا ... فالموت حتف لذي الآمال منصوب
لا تبنين ديارا لست تسكنها ... وراجع النسك كيما يغفر الحوب
****
خذ في جد فقد تولى العمر ... كم ذا التفريط قد تدانى الأمر
أقبل فعسى يقبل منك العذر ... كم تبني كم تنقض كم ذا العذر
****
تأهب للذي لا بد منه ... من الموت الموكل بالعباد
أترضى أن تكون رفيق قوم ... لهم زاد وأنت بغير زاد
****
إلى الله تب قبل انقضاء من العمر ... أخي ولا تأمن مفاجأة الأمر
ولا تستصمن عن دعائي فإنما ... دعوتك إشفاقا عليك من الوزر
فقد حذرتك الحادثات نزولها ... ونادتك إلا أن سمعك ذو وقر
تنوح وتبكي للأحبة إن مضوا ... ونفسك لا تبكي وأنت على الأثر
****
نعى لك ظل الشباب المشيب ... ونادتك باسم سواك الخطوب
فكن مستعدا لداعي الفنا ... فكل الذي هو آت قريب
ألسنا نرى شهوات النفو ... س تفنى وتبقى علينا الذنوب
يخاف على نفسه من يتوب ... فكيف يكن حال من لا يتوب
****
يا غافل القلب عن ذكر المنيات ... عما قليل ستثوى بين أموات
فاذكر محلك من قبل الحلول به ... وتب إلى الله من لهو ولذات
إن الحمام له وقت إلى أجل ... فاذكر مصائب أيام وساعات
لا تطمئن إلى الدنيا وزينتها ... قد حان للموت يا ذا اللب أن يأتي
لطائف المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

سرعة زوال الدنيا و مفاجأة الموت



و أنشدوا في بعض الشجعان مات حتف أنفه :

جائته من قبل المنون إشارة=== فهوى صريعاً لليدين و للفم
و رمى بمحكم درعه و برمحه === و امتد ملقى كالفتيق الأعظم
لا يستجيب لصارخ إن يدعه === أبداً و لا يرجى لخطب معظم
ذهبت بسالته و مر غرامه=== لما رأى حبل المنية يرتمي
يا ويحه من فارس ما باله ===ذهبت مروته و لما يُكْلم
هذي يداه و هذه أعضاؤه ===ما منه من عضو غداً بمثلم
هيهات ما حبل الردى محتاجة=== للمشرفي و لا اللسان اللهذم
هي ويحكم أمر الإله و حكمه=== و الله يقضي بالقضاء المحكم
يا حسرتا لو كان يقدر قدرها=== و مصيبة عظمت و لما تعظم
خبر علمنا كلنا بمكانه=== و كأننا في حالنا لم نعلم

*****************

و كان أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب كثيراً ما يتمثل بهذه الأبيات :

لا شيء مما ترى تبقى بشاشته=== يبقى الإله و يفنى المال و الولد
لم تغن عن هرمز يوماً خزائنه=== و الخلد قد حاولت عاد فما خلدوا
و لا سليمان إذ تجري الرياح له ===و الإنس و الجن فيما بينها ترد
أين الملوك التي كانت لعزتها ===من كل أوب إليها وافد يفد ؟
حوض هنالك مورود بلا كذب ===لا بد من ورده يوماً كما وردوا
*****************
و اذكر الموت تجد راحة في=== إذكار الموت تقصير الآمل
*****************
هي القناعة لا تبغي بها بدلاً=== فيها النعيم و فيها راحة البدن
انظر لمن ملك الدنيا بأجمعها ===هل راح منها بغير القطن و الكفن ؟
****************
و لقد أحسن أبو العتاهية حيث يقول :
ياعجباً للناس لو فكروا ===و حاسبوا أنفسهم أبصروا
و عبروا الدنيا إلى غيرها=== فإنما الدنيا لهم معبر
لا فخر إلا فخر أهل التقى=== غداً إذا ضمهم المحشر
ليعلمن الناس أن التقي ===و البر كانا خير ما يدخر
عجبت للإنسان في فخره ===و هو غداً في قبره يقبر
ما بال من أوله نطفة=== و جيفة آخره يفجر
أصبح لا يملك تقديم ما=== يرجو و لا تأخير ما يحذر
و أصبح الأمر إلى غيره=== في كل ما يقضي و ما يقدر

التذكرة / القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أثامن بالنفس النفيسة ربها== وليس لها في الخلق كلهم ثمن
بها تملك الدنيا فإن أنا بعتها== بشيء من الدنيا فذلكم الغبن 
لئن ذهبت نفسي بدنيا أصبتها== لقد ذهبت نفسي وقد ذهب الثمن
****
ويحي من تتابع جرمي== لو قد دعاني للحساب حسيب
والويل لي ويل أليم دائم== إن كنت في الدنيا أخذت نصيبي 
****
واستيقظي يا نفس ويحك واحذري== حذرا يهيج عبرتي ونحيبي
****
حدثني محمد بن عمران بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن ابن أبي ليلى ، حدثني عبد الله بن قسيم الجعفري ، عن مجالد ، عن الشعبي ، قال : سمع عمر بن الخطاب امرأة تقول :
دعتني النفس بعد خروج عمرو== إلى اللذات تطلع اطلاعا
فقلت لها عجلت فلن تطاعي== ولو طالت إقامته رباعا
أحاذر أن أطيعك سب نفسي== ومخزاة تحللني قناعا
فقال لها عمر : « ما الذي منعك من ذلك ؟ » 
قالت : الحياء وإكرام روحي 
فقال عمر : « إن في الحياء لهنات ذات ألوان من استحيى اختفى ومن اختفى اتقى ومن اتقى وقي »
****
يبكي على ميت ويغفل نفسه== كأن بكفيه أمانا من الردى 
وما الميت المقبور في صدر يومه== أحق بأن يبكيه من ميت غدا
****
إني أرقت وذكر الموت أرقني== فقلت للدمع أسعدني فأسعدني
إن لم أبك لنفسي مشعرا حزنا ==قبل الممات ولم أرق لها فتمن 
يا من يموت ولم تحزنه ميتته== ومن يموت فما أولاه بالحزن
إني لأرقع أثوابي ويخلقها ==جدب الزمان لها بالوهن والعفن
لمن أثمر أموالي وأجمعها== لمن أروح لمن أغد لمن لمن
لمن سيوقع بي لحدي ويتركني== تحت الثرى ترب الخدين والذقن
****
فدع عنك الكماة فقد تولت== ونفسك فابكها قبل الممات 
فكل جماعة لا بد يوما ==يفرق بينها شعث الشتات 
****
محاسبة النفس/ابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

أخي الكريم أبا عبد البر طارق 
أحسن الله إليكم على هذه الإتحافات الرائعة، متابعون معكــم.

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> أخي الكريم أبا عبد البر طارق 
> أحسن الله إليكم على هذه الإتحافات الرائعة، متابعون معكــم.


جزاك الله خيرا و كتب لك الاجر
أبت نفسي تتوب فما احتيالي== إذا برز العباد لذي الجلال
و قاموا من قبورهم سكارى ==بأوزار كأمثال الجبال
و قد نصب الصراط لكي يجوزوا== فمنهم من يكب على الشمال
و منهم من يسير لدار عدن== تلقاه العرائس بالغوالي
يقول له المهمين يا وليي== غفرت لك الذنوب فلا تبالي
****
إذا مد الصراط على جحيم== تصول على العصاة و تستطيل
فقوم في الجحيم لهم ثبور== و قوم في الجنان لهم مقيل
و بان الحق و انكشف الغطاء ==و طال الويل و اتصل العويلالتذكرة للقرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اللإستعداد للموتاستعدي للموت يا نفس واسعي ... للنجاة فالحازم المستعد
قد تيقنت أنه ليس للحي ... خلود ولا من الموت بد
إنما أنت مستعيرة ما سوف ... تردين والعواري ترد
******
فما أهل الحياة لنا بأهل ... ولا دار الحياة لنا بدار
وما أموالنا والأهل فيها ... ولا أولادنا إلا عواري
وأنفسنا إلى أجل قريب ... سيأخذها المعير من المعار
*****
اذكر الموت هادم اللذات ... و تهيأ لمصرع سوف يأتي
*****
يا غافل القلب عن ذكر المنيات ... عما قليل ستلقى بين أموات
فاذكر محلك من قبل الحلول به ... و تب إلى الله من لهو ولذات
إن الحمام له وقت إلى أجل ... فاذكر مصائب أيام وساعات
لا تطمئن إلى الدنيا وزينتها ... قد آن للموت يا ذا اللب أن يأتي
*****
ألا الموت كأس أي كأس ... وأنت لكأسه لا بد حاسي
إلى كم والممات إلى قريب ... تذكر بالممات وأنت ناسي
*****
كيف يلذ العيش من كان موقنا ... بأن المنايا بغتة ستعاجله
وكيف يلذ العيش من كان موقنا ... بأن إله الخلق لا بد سائله
*****
اذكر الموت وداوم ذكره ... إن في الموت لذي اللب عبر
وكفى بالموت فاعلم واعظا ... لمن الموت عليه قد قدر
****
كلنا في غفلة والمـ ... ـوت يغدو ويروح
لبنى الدنيا من المـ ... ـوت غبوق وصبوح
سيصير المرء يوما ... جسدا ما فيه روح
بين عيني كل حي ... علم الموت يلوح
نح على نفسك يا مسكـ ... ـين إن كنت تنوح
لتموتن ولو عمـ ... ـرت ما عمر نوح
*****
قد مات كل نبي ... ومات كل بنيه
ومات كل شريف ... وعاقل وسيفه
لا يوحشنك طريق ... كل الخلائق فيه
*****
كفى مؤذنا باقتراب الأجل ... شباب تولى وشيب نزل
وموت الأقران وهل بعده ... بقاء يؤمله من عقل
إذا ارتحلت قرناء الفتى ... على حكم ريب المنون ارتحل
*****
وإن أمر قد سار ستين حجة ... إلى منهل من ورده لقريب
*****
خذ في جد فقد تولى العمر ... كم ذا التفريط قد تدانى الأمر
أقبل فعسى يقبل منك العذر ... كم تبنى كم تنقض كم ذا الغدر
*****
والله لو أنك توجتني ... بتاج كسرى ملك المشرق
ولو بأموال الورى جدت لي ... أموال من باد ومن قد بقي
وقلت لي: لا نلتقي ساعة ... اخترت يا مولاي أن نلتقي
لطائف المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

خاب عبد بارز المو ... لى بأسباب المعاصي
ويحه مما جناه ... لم يخف يوم القصاص
يوم فيه ترعد الأقـ ... دام من شيب النواصي
لي ذنوب في ازدياد ... وحياة في انتقاص
فمتى أعمل ما أعـ ... ـلم لي فيه خلاصي
****
كل امرىء مصبح في أهله ... والموت أدنى من شراك نعله
***
أؤمل أن أخلد والمنايا ... تدور علي من كل النواحي
وما أدري وإن أمسيت يوما ... لعلي لا أعيش إلى الصباح
****
كأنك بالمضي إلى سبيلك ... وقد جد المجهز في رحيلك
وجيء بغاسل فاستعجلوه ... بقولهم له أفرغ من غسيلك
ولم تحمل سوى كفن وقطن ... إليهم من كثيرك أو قليلك
وقد مد الرجال إليك نعشا ... فأنت عليه ممدود بطولك
وصلوا ثم إنهم تداعوا ... لحملك من بكورك أو أصيلك
فلما أسلموك نزلت قبرا ... ومن لك بالسلامة في نزولك
أعانك يوم تدخله رحيم ... رؤوف بالعباد على دخولك
فسوف تجاور الموتى طويلا ... فذرني من قصيرك أو طويلك
أخي لقد نصحتك فاسمع لي ... و بالله استعنت على قبولك
ألست ترى المنايا كل حين ... تصيبك في أخيك وفي خليلك
لطائف المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أشكو إلى الله كما قد شكى ... أولاد يعقوب إلى يوسف
قد مسني الضر وأنت الذي ... تعلم حالي وترى موقفي
بضاعتي المزجاة محتاجة ... إلى سماح من كريم وفي
فقد أتى المسكين مستمطرا ... جودك فارحم ذله واعطف
فاوف كيلي وتصدق على ... هذا المقل البائس الأضعف
****
يا كبير الذنب عفو ... الله من ذنبك أكبر
أكبر الأوزار في ... جنب عفو الله يصغر
****
يا رب عبدك قد أتا ... ك وقد أساء وقد هفا
يكفيه منك حياؤه ... من سوء ما قد أسلفا
حمل الذنوب على الذنو ... ب الموبقات وأسرفا
وقد استجار بذيل عفو ... ك من عقابك ملحفا
رب اعف وعافه ... فلأنت أولى من عفا
لطائف المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال أبو العتاهية
إذا ما خلوْتَ، الدّهرَ، يوْماً، فلا== تَقُلْ	 خَلَوْتَ ولكِنْ قُلْ عَلَيَّ رَقِيبُ
ولاَ تحْسَبَنَّ اللهَ يغفِلُ ساعة	 ==وَلا أنَ مَا يخفَى عَلَيْهِ يغيب
لهَوْنَا، لَعَمرُ اللّهِ، حتى تَتابَعَتْ	== ذُنوبٌ على آثارهِنّ ذُنُوبُ
فَيا لَيتَ أنّ اللّهَ يَغفِرُ ما مضَى ==	 ويأْذَنُ فِي تَوْباتِنَا فنتُوبُ
إذَا ما مضَى القَرْنُ الذِي كُنتَ فيهمِ	== وخُلّفْتَ في قَرْنٍ فَأنْت غَريبُ
وإنَّ أمرءًا قَدْ سارَ خمسِينَ حِجَّة== ٍ	 إلى مَنْهِلِ مِنْ وردِهِ لقَرِيبُ
نَسِيبُكَ مَنْ ناجاكَ بِالوُدِّ قَلبُهُ==	 ولَيسَ لمَنْ تَحتَ التّرابِ نَسيبُ
فأحْسِنْ جَزاءً ما اجْتَهَدتَ فإنّما	== بقرضِكَ تُجْزَى والقُرُوضُ ضُروبُ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

حقيقة الحياة الدنيا
إنما الرزق الذي لا تطلبه ... يشبه الظل الذي يمشي معك
أنت لا تدركه متبعاً ... وهو وإن وليت عنه تبعك
***
وما أحسن ما قال سليمان بن الضحاك:
ما أنعم الله على عبده ... بنعمة أوفى من العافيه
وكل من عوفي في جسمه ... فإنه في عيشة راضيه
والمال حلو حسن جيد ... على الفتى لكنه عاريه
ما أحسن الدنيا ولكنها ... مع حسنها غدارة فانيه
***
وتوفي رجل من كندة فكتب على قبره هذه الأبيات:
يا واقفين ألم تكونوا تعلموا ... إن الحمام بكم علينا قادم
لو تنزلون بشعبنا لعرفتمو ... أن المفرط في التزود نادم
لا تستعزوا بالحياة فإنكم ... تبنون والموت المفرق هادم
سلوى الردى ما بيننا في حفرة ... حيت المخدم واحد والخادم
***
عن قليل أصير كوم تراب ... وتقول الرفاق هذا فلان
صار تحت التراب عظماً رميماً ... وجفاه الأصحاب والخلان
***
وما أحسن ما قال عبد الله بن طاهر:
أليس إلى ذا صار آخر أمرنا ... فلا كانت الدنيا القليل سرورها
فلا تعجبي يا نفس مما ترينه ... فكل أمور الناس هذا مصيرها
***
وقال شرف الدين بن أسد:
يا من تملك ملكاً لا بقاء له ... حملت نفسك آثاماً وأوزارا
هل الحياة بذي الدنيا وإن عذبت ... إلا كطيف خيال في الكرى زارا
وقال بعضهم:
وغاية هذي الدار لذة ساعة ... ويعقبها الأحزان والهم والندم
وهاتيك دار الأمن والعز والتقى ... ورحمة رب الناس والجود والكرم
وقال غيره:
حسنت ظنك بالأيام إذ حسنت ... ولم تخف سوء ما يأتي به القدر
وسالمتك الليالي فأغررت بها ... وعند صفو الليالي يحدث الكدر
وقال آخر:
فإن كنت لا تدري متى الموت فاعلمن ... بأنك لا تبقى إلى آخر الدهر
***
مقيم بالحجون رهين رمس ... وأهلي راحلون بكل واد
كأني لم أكن لهمو حبيباً ... ولا كانوا الأحبة في السواد
فعوجوا بالسلام فإن أبيتم ... فأوموا بالسلام على البعاد
***
ولقد سألت الدار عن أخبارهم ... فتبسمت عجباً ولم تبدي
حتى مررت على الكنيف فقال لي ... أموالهم ونوالهم عندي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا غاديا في غفلة ورائحا ... إلى متى تستحسن القبائحا
وكم إلى كم لا تخاف موقفا ... يستنطق الله به الجوارحا
واعجبا منك وأنت مبصر ... كيف تجنبت الطريق الواضحا
وكيف ترضى أن تكون خاسرا ... يوم يفوز من يكون رابحا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال أبو العتاهية:
يا أيّها البَطِرُ الذي هوَ في غَدٍ ، ** في قَبرِهِ ، مُتَفَرّقُ الأوْصالِ 
وَلَقَلّ ما تَلْقَى أغَرّ لنَفسِهِ ** مِنْ لاعِبٍ مَرِحٍ بها ، مُختالِ 
يا تاجِرَ الغَيّ المُضِرَّ بِرُشْدِهِ ، ** حتى متَى بالْغِيِّ أنت تُغالِي
الحَمْدُ للّهِ الحَميدِ بِمَنّهِ ** خسرتْ ولمْ تربحْ يدُ البطَّالِ 
للّهِ يَوْمٌ تَقْشَعِرّ جُلُودُهُمْ ، ** وَتَشيبُ مِنْهُ ذَوَائِبُ الأطْفالِ 
يَوْمُ النّوازِلِ والزّلازِلِ ، وَالحَوا ** ملِ فيهِ إذْ يقذفنَ بالأحمالِ 
يومُ التَّغابُنِ والتبايُنِ والتنا ** زُلِ والأمورِ عظيمةِ الأهوالِ
يومٌ ينادَى فيه كُلُّ مُضللٍ ** بمقطَّعاتِ النارِ وألأغلالِ 
للمتقينَ هناكَ نزلُ كرامةٍ ** عَلَتِ الوُجُوهَ بنَضرَةٍ ، وَجَمالِ 
زُمرٌ اضاءتْ للحسابِ وجوهُهَا ** فَلَهَا بَرِيقٌ عِندَها وَتَلالي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال أبو العتاهية:
يا نَفْسِ ! ما هوَ إلاّ صَبرُ أيّامِ ، ** كأنَّ لَذَّاتِهَا أضغاثُ أحلامِ
يا نَفسِ ! ما ليَ لا أنْفَكّ مِنْ طمعٍ ** طرفِي عليهِ سريعٌ طامحٌ سامِ 
يا نَفْسِ ! كوني ، عن الدّنيا ، مُبعدةً ، ** وَخَلّفّيها ، فإنّ الخَيرَ قُدّامي 
يا نَفْسِ ! ما الذُّخرُ إلاّ ما انتَفَعتِ به ** بالقَبرِ ، يَوْمَ يكونُ الدّفنُ إكرامي 
وَللزّمانِ وَعيدٌ في تَصَرّفِهِ ، ** إن الزمانَ لذو نَقْضٍ وإبرامِ 
أمّا المَشيبُ فقَد أدّى نَذارَتَهُ ، ** وَقَدْ قَضَى ما عَلَيْهِ مُنذُ أيّامِ 
إنّي لأستَكْثِرُ الدّنْيا ، وأعظِمُها ** جهلاً ولم أرَهَا أهلاً لإعظامِ 
فَلَوْ عَلا بِكَ أقْوامٌ مَناكِبَهُمْ ، ** حثُّوا بنعشكَ إسراعاً بأقدامِ  
في يومِ آخرِ توديعٍ تودعهُ ** تهدي إلى حيث لا فادٍ ولا حامِ
ما الناسُ إلا كنفسٍ في تقاربهِمْ ** لولا تفاوتُ أرزاقٍ وأقسامِ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قصر الأمل
سبيلك في الدنيا سبيل مسافر** ولا بد من زاد لكل مسافر 
ولا بد للإنسان من حمل عدة** ولا سيما إن خاف صولة قاهر 
===
وإن المرء قد سار ستين حجة** إلى منهل من ورده لقريب 
===
وما هذه الأيام إلا مراحل** يحث بها داع إلى الموت قاصد 
وأعجب شيء لو تأملت أنها** منازل تطوي والمسافر قاعد 
===
نسير إلى الآجال في كل لحظة **وأيامنا تطوي وهن مراحل
ولم أر مثل الموت حقا كأنه **إذا ما تخطته الأماني باطل 
وما أقبح التفريط في زمن الصبا **فكيف به والشيب للرأس شاعل
ترحل من الدنيا بزاد من التقي** فعمرك أيام وهن قلائل
===
وما أدري وإن أملت عمرا** لعلي حين أصبح لست أمسي 
ألم تر أن كل صباح يوم** وعمرك فيه أقصر منه أمس
===
إنا لنفرح بالأيام نقطعها** وكل يوم مضي يدني من الأجل
فاعمل لنفسك قبل الموت مجتهدا** فإنما الربح والخسران في العمل 
===
اغتنم في الفراغ فضل ركوع**فعسي أن يكون موتك بغتة 
كم صحيح مات من غير سقم** ذهبت نفسه الصحيحة فلتة 
===
وقال محمود الوراق:
مضي أمسك الماضي شهيدا معدلا** وأعقبه يوم عليك جديد
فإن كنت بالأمس اقترفت إساءة** فثن بإحسان وأنت حميد
فيومك إن أعقبته عاد نفعه عليك** وماضي الأمس ليس يعود 
ولا ترج فعل الخير يوما إلى غد** لعل غدا يأتي وأنت فقيد
===
جامع العلوم و الحكم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وإني من خوفكم والرجا ... أرى الموت والعيش منكم عيانا
فمنوا على تائب خائف ... أتاكم ينادي الأمان الأمانا
****
الأمان الأمان وزري ثقيل ... وذنوبي إذا عددن تطول
أوبقتني وأوثقتني ذنوبي ... فترى لي إلى الخلاص سبيل؟
****
سبحان من لو سجدنا بالعيون له ... على حمى الشوك والمحمى من الإبر
لم نبلغ العشر من معاشر نعمته ... و لا العشير ولا عشرا من العشر
هو الرفيع فلا الأبصار تدركه ... سبحانه من مليك نافذ القدر
سبحان من هو أُنسي إذا خلوت به ... في جوف ليلي وفي الظلماء والسحر
أنت الحبيب وأنت الحب يا أملي ... من لي سواك ومن أرجوه يا ذخري
***
وإني لأدعو الله أطلب عفوه ... واعلم أن الله يعفو ويغفر
لئن أعظم الناس الذنوب فإنها ... وإن عظمت في رحمة الله تصغر
لطائف المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أليس من الخسران أن لياليا ... تمر بلا نفع وتحسب من عمري
***
يا خد إنك إن توسد لينا ... وسدت بعد الموت صم الجندل
فاعمل لنفسك في حياتك صالحا ... فلتقدمن غدا إذا لم تفعل
***
إن كنت لا ترتاب أنك ميت ... ولست لبعد الموت ما أنت تعمل
فعمرك ما يغنى وأنت مفرط ... واسمك في الموتى معد محصل
***
ندمت على ما كان مني ندامة ... ومن يتبع ما تشتهي النفس يندم
ألم تعلم أن الحساب أمامكم ... و أن وراءكم طالبا ليس يسأم
فخافوا لكيما تأمنوا بعد موتكم ... ستلقون ربا عادلا ليس يظلم
فليس لمغرور بدنياه راحة ... سيندم إن زلت له النعل فاعلموا
***
يا بائع عمره مطيعا أمله ... في معصية الله كفعل الجهلة
إن ساومك الجهل بباقيه فقل ... باقي عمر المؤمن لا قيمة له
***
لهفي على خمسين عاما قد مضت ... كانت أمامي ثم خلفتها
لو كان عمري مائة هدني ... تذكري أني تنصفتها
***
إذا ما أتتك الأربعون فعندها ... فاخش الإله وكن للموت حذارا
***
وإذا تكامل للفتى من عمره ... خمسون وهو إلى التقى لم يجنح
عكفت عليه المخزيات فما له ... متأخر عنها ولا متزحزح
وإذا رأى الشيطان غرة وجهه ... حيا وقال فديت من لا يفلح
***
وإن امرءا قد سار ستين حجة ... إلى منهل من ورده لقريب
***
إنا لنفرح بالأيام نقطعها ... و كل يوم مضى يدني من الأجل
فاعمل لنفسك قبل الموت مجتهدا ... فإنما الربح والخسران في العمل
***
نسير إلى الآجال في كل لحظة ... وأعمارنا تطوى وهن مراحل
ترحل من الدنيا بزاد من التقى ... فعمرك أيام وهن قلائل
***
وما هذه الأيام إلا مراحل ... يحث بها حاد إلى الموت قاصد
وأعجب شيء لو تأملت أنها ... منازل تطوى والمسافر قاعد
***
شيخ كبير له ذنوب ... تعجز عن حملها المطايا
قد بيضت شعره الليالي ... وسودت قلبه الخطايا
***
خليلي كم من ميت قد حضرته ... ولكنني لم أنتفع بحضوري
وكم من ليالي قد أرتني عجائبا ... لهن وأيام خلت وشهور
وكم من سنين قد طوتني كثيرة ... وكم من أمور قد جرت وأمور
ومن لم يزده السن ما عاش عبرة ... فذاك الذي لا يستنير بنور
لطائف المعارف

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وما ذاك إلا غيرة أن ينالها ... سوى كفئها والرب بالخلق أعلم 
وإن حجبت عنا بكل كريهة ... وحفت بما يؤذي النفوس ويؤلم 
فلله ما في حشوها من مسرة ... وأصناف لذات بها يتنعم 
ولله برد العيش بين خيامها ... وروضاتها والثغر في الروض يبسم 
ولله واديها الذي هو موعد المزيد لوفد الحب لو كنت منهم 
بذيالك الوادي يهيم صبابة ... محب يري أن الصبابة مغنم 
ولله أفراح المحبين عندما ... يخاطبهم من فوقهم ويسلم 
ولله أبصار ترى الله جهرة ... فلا الضيم يغشاها ولا هي تسأم 
فيا نظرة أهدت إلى الوجه نضرة ... أمن بعدها يسلو المحب المتيم 
ولله كم من خيرة إن تبسمت ... أضاء لها نور من الفجر أعظم 
فيا لذة الأبصار إن هي أقبلت ... ويا لذة الأسماع حين تكلم 
ويا خجلة الغصن الرطيب إذا انثنت ... ويا خجلة الفجرين حين تبسم 
فإن كنت ذا قلب عليل بحبها ... فلم يبق إلا وصلها لك مرهم 
ولا سيما في لثمها عند ضمها ... وقد صار منها تحت جيدك معصم 
تراه إذا أبدت له حسن وجهها ... يلذ به قبل الوصال وينعم 
تفكه منها العين عند إجتلائها ... فواكه شتى طلعها ليس يعدم 
عناقيد من كرم وتفاح جنة ... ورمان أغصان به القلب مغرم 
وللورد ما قد ألبسته خدودها ... وللخمر ما قد ضمه الريق والفم 
تقسم منها الحسن في جمع واحد ... فيا عجبا من واحد يتقسم 
لها فرق شتى من الحسن أجمعت ... بجملتها إن السلو محرم 
تذكر بالرحمن بمن هو ناظر ... فينطق بالتسبيح لا يتلعثم 
إذا قابلت جيش الهموم بوجهها ... تولي على أعقابه الجيش يهزم 
فيا خاطب الحسناء إن كنت ... راغبا فهذا زمان المهر فهو المقدم 
ولما جرى ماء الشاب بغصنها ... تيقن حقا انه ليس يهرم 
وكن مبغضا للخائنات لحبها ... فتحظى بها من دونهن وتنعم 
وكن أيما ممن سواها فإنها ... لمثلك في جنات عدن تأيم 
وصم يومك الأدنى لعلك في غد ... تفوز بعيد الفطر والناس صوم 
وأقدم ولا تقنع بعيش منغص ... فما فاز باللذات من ليس يقدم 
وإن ضاقت الدنيا عليك بأسرها ... ولم يك فيها منزل لك يعلم 
فحي على جنات عدن فإنها ... منازلها الأولى وفيها المخيم 
ولكننا سبي العدو فهل ترى ... نعود إلى أوطاننا ونسلم 
وقد زعموا أن الغريب إذا نأى ... وشطت به أوطانه فهو مغرم 
وأي إغتراب فوق غربتنا التي ... لها أضحت الأعداء فينا تحكم 
حي على السوق الذي فيه يلتقي المحبون ذاك السوق للقوم تعلم 
فما شئت خذ منه بلا ثمن له ... فقد أسلف التجار فيه واسلموا 
وحي على يوم المزيد الذي به ... زيارة رب العرش فاليوم موسم 
وحي على واد هنالك أفيح ... وتربته من إذفر المسك أعظم 
منابر من نور هناك وفضة ... ومن خالص العقيان لا تتقصم 
وكثبان مسك قد جعلن مقاعدا ... لمن دون أصحاب المنابر يعلم 
فبينا هموا في عيشهم وسرورهم ... وأرزاقهم تجري عليهم ونقسم 
ذاهم بنور ساطع أشرقت له ... بأقطارها الجنات لا يتوهم 
تجلى لهم رب السموات جهرة ... فيضحك فوق العرش ثم يكلم 
سلام عليكم يسمعون جميعهم ... بآذانهم تسليمه إذ يسلم 
يقول سلوني ما أشتهيتم فكل ما ... تريدون عندي أنني أنا أرحم 
فقالوا جميعا نحن نسألك الرضا ... فأنت الذي تولى الجميل وترحم 
فيعطيهم هذا ويشهد جميعهم ... عليه تعالى الله فالله أكرم 
فيا بائعا هذا ببخس معجل ... كأنك لا تدري بلى سوف تعلم 
فإن كنت لا تدري فتلك معصيبة ... وإن كنت تدري فالمعصيبة أعظمحادي الأرواح

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

المستطرف في كل فن مستظرف/ الأبشيهي
فهل من خالدين إذا هلكنا ... وهل في الموت بين الناس عار
***
وتجلدي للشامتين أريهم ... أني لريب الدهر لا أتضعضع
وإذا المنية أنشبت أظفارها ... ألفيت كل تميمة لا تنفع
****
هو الموت لا منجي من الموت والذي ... نحاذر بعد الموت أدهى وأفظع
****
اعمل وأنت صحيح مطلق فرح ... ما دمت ويحك يا مغرور في مهل
يرجو الحياة صحيح ربما كمنت ... له المنية بين الزبد و العسل
****
إذا ما حمام المرء كان ببلدة ... دعته إليها حاجة فيطير
****
ومتعب الروح مرتاح إلى بلد ... والموت يطلبه في ذلك البلد
****
كأني بإخواني على جنب حفرتي ... يهيلون فوقي والعيون دماً تجري
فيا أيها المذري علي دموعه ... ستعرض في يومين عني وعن ذكري
عفا الله عني أنزل القبر ثاوياً ... أزار فلا أدري وأجفى فلا أدري

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

جامع العلوم والحكم /ابن رجب الحنبلي
وما أدري وإن أملت عمرا *** لعلي حين أصبح لست أمسي
ألم تر أن كل صباح يوم*** وعمرك فيه أقصر منه أمس
===
إنا لنفرح بالأيام نقطعها*** وكل يوم مضي يدني من الأجل
فاعمل لنفسك قبل الموت مجتهدا*** فإنما الربح والخسران في العمل
===
اغتنم في الفراغ فضل ركوع ***فعسي أن يكون موتك بغتة
كم صحيح مات من غير سقم*** ذهبت نفسه الصحيحة فلتة
===
مضى أمسك الماضي شهيدا معدلا*** وأعقبه يوم عليك جديد
فإن كنت بالأمس اقترفت إساءة*** فثن بإحسان وأنت حميد
فيومك إن أعقبته عاد نفعه عليك*** وماضي الأمس ليس يعود
ولا ترج فعل الخير يوما إلى غد*** لعل غدا يأتي وأنت فقيد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

محاسبة النفس/ ابن أبي الدنيا
وقال أبو بكر يعني ابن أبي الدنيا : أنشده محمد الوراق وفي مثل ذلك يقول الشاعر :
 فيبكي على ميت ويغفل نفسه*** كأن بكفيه أمانا من الردى 
وما الميت المقبور في صدر يومه ***أحق بأن يبكيه من ميت غدا
====
 قال ابن أبي الدنيا : أنشدني محمد بن قدامة الجوري :
 إني أرقت وذكر الموت أرقني*** فقلت للدمع أسعدني فأسعدني 
إن لم أبك لنفسي مشعرا حزنا ***قبل الممات ولم أرق لها فتمن
 يا من يموت ولم تحزنه ميتته ***ومن يموت فما أولاه بالحزن 
إني لأرقع أثوابي ويخلقها*** جدب الزمان لها بالوهن والعفن
 لمن أثمر أموالي وأجمعها*** لمن أروح لمن أغد لمن لمن 
لمن سيوقع بي لحدي ويتركني ***تحت الثرى ترب الخدين والذقن

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

التذكرة/ القرطبي
تزود من معاشك للمعاد=== و قم لله و اعمل خير زاد
و لا تجمع من الدنيا كثيراً=== فإن المال يجمع للنفاد
أترضى أن تكون رفيق قوم=== لهم زاد وأنت بغير زاد ؟
و قال آخر :
إذا أنت لم ترحل بزاد من التقى=== و لاقيت بعد الموت من قد تزودا
ندمت على أن لا تكون كمثله ===و أنك لم ترصد كما كان أرصدا
و قال آخر :
الموت بحر طافح موجه=== تذهب فيه حيلة السابح
يانفس إني قائل فاسمعي=== مقالة من مشفق ناصح
لا ينفع الإنسان في قبره=== غير التقى و العمل الصالح
و قال آخر :
أسلمني الأهل ببطن الثرى=== و انصرفوا عني فيا وحشتا
و غادروني معدماً يائساً ==ما بيدي اليوم إلا البكا
و كل ما كان كأن لم يكن=== و كل ما حذرته قد أتى
و ذاكم المجموع و المقتنى=== قد صار في كفي مثل الهبا
و لم أجد لي مؤنساً ها هنا=== غير فجور موبق أو بقا
فلو تراني و ترى حالتي=== بكيت لي يا صاح مما ترى
و قال آخر :
و لدتك إذ ولدتك أمك باكياً=== و القوم حولك يضحكون سروراً
فاعمل ليوم أن تكون إذا بكوا ===في يوم موتك ضاحكاً مسروراً

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أذكر الموت و لا أرهبه ===إن قلبي لغليظ كالحجر
أطلب الدنيا كأني خالد=== و ورائي الموت يقفو بالأثر
و كفى بالموت فاعلم واعظاً ===لمن الموت عليه قد قدر
و المنايا حوله ترصده ===ليس ينجي المرء منهن المفر
#####
بينا الفتى مرح الخطا فرح بما ===يسع له إذ قيل : قد مرض الفتى
إذ قيل : بات بليلة ما نامها=== إذ قيل : أصبح مثخناً ما يرتجى
إذ قيل : أصبح شاخصاً و موجها ===و معللاً . إذ قيل : أصبح قد قضى
ّّّّّ#####
ألا أيها المغرور ما لك تلعب ===تؤمل آمالاً و موتك أقرب
و تعلم أن الحرص بحر مبعد ===سفينته الدنيا فإياك تعطب
و تعلم أن الموت ينقض مسرعاً=== عليك يقينا طعمه ليس يعذب
كأنك توصي و اليتامى تراهم ===و أمهم الثكلى تنوح و تندب
تغص بحزن ثم تلطم وجهها(1)=== يراها رجال بعد ما هي تحجب
و أقبل بالأكفان نحوك قاصد=== و يحثى عليك الترب و العين تسكب
(1) لا يجوز هذا فهو من عمل الجاهلية
التذكرة / القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

رأيت الشيب من نذير المنايا=== لصاحبه و حسبك من نذير
تقول النفس غير لون هذا=== عساك تطيب في عمر يسير
فقلت لها المشيب نذير عمري=== و لست مسوداً وجه النذير
و قال آخر :
و قائلة  تخَضّب فالغواني=== نوافر عن معاينة النذير
****
و للقاضي منذر بن سعيد البلوطي رحمة الله تعالى عليه :
كم تصابى و قد علاك المشيب=== و تعامى جهلاً و أنت اللبيب
كيف تلهو و قد أتاك نذير===و شباك الحمام منك قريب
يا مقيما قد حان منه رحيل===بعد ذاك الرحيل يوم عصيب
إن للموت سكرة فارتقبها=== لا يداويك إذا أتتك طبيب
كم تعدني حتى تصير رهيناً=== ثم يأتيك دعوة فتجيب
بأمور المعاد أنت عليم=== فاعلمن جاهداً لها يا أريب
و تذكر يوماً تحاسب فيه=== إن من يذكر الممات ينيب
ليس في ساعة من الدهر إلا=== للمنايا عليك فيها رقيب
كل يوم ترميك منها بسهم=== إن يخطىء يوماً فسوف يصيب
و له أيضاً رضي الله عنه :
ثلاث و ستون قد جزتها ===فماذا تؤمل أو تنتظر
و حل عليك نذير المشيب ===فما ترعوي أو فما تزدجر
تمر الليالي مراً حثيثاً ===و أنت على ما أرى مستمر
فلو كنت تعقل ما ينقضي=== من العمر لاعتضت خيراً بشر
فما لك ـ ويحك ـ لا تستعد إذا=== لدار المقام و دار المقر
أترغب عن فجأة للمنون ===و تعلم أن ليس منها وزر
فإما إلى الجنة أزلفت ===و إما إلى سقر تستعر
****
و للفقيه أبي عبد الله محمد بن أبي ذمنين رحمة الله تعالى آمين :
الموت في كل حين ينشر الكفنا=== و نحن في غفلة عما يدار بنا
لا تطمئن إلى الدنيا و بهجتها ===و إن توشحت من أثوابها الحسنا
أين الأحبة و الجيران ما فعلوا ===أين الذين همو كانوا لنا سكنا
سقاهم الموت كأساً غير صافية ===فصيرتهم لأطباق الثرى رهنا
التذكرة / القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الداء و الدواء/ ابن القيم
إِذَا كُنْتَ فِي نِعْمَةٍ فَارْعَهَا *** فَإِنَّ الذُّنُوبَ تُزِيلُ النِّعَمْ
وَحُطْهَا بِطَاعَةِ رَبِّ الْعِبَادِ *** فَرَبُّ الْعِبَادِ سَرِيعُ النِّقَمْ
وَإِيَّاكَ وَالظُّلْمَ مَهْمَا اسْتَطَعْت *** فَظُلْمُ الْعِبَادِ شَدِيدُ الْوَخَمْ
وَسَافِرْ بِقَلْبِكَ بَيْنَ الْوَرَى *** لِتَبْصُرَ آثَارَ مَنْ قَدْ ظَلَمْ
فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ بَعْدَهُمْ *** شُهُودٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا تَتَّهِمْ
وَمَا كَانَ شَيْءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَضَرَّ *** مِنَ الظُّلْمِ وَهُوَ الَّذِي قَدْ قَصَمْ
فَكَمْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ جِنَانٍ وَمِنْ *** قُصُورٍ وَأُخْرَى عَلَيْهِمْ أُطُمْ
صَلَوْا بِالْجَحِيمِ وَفَاتَ النَّعِيمُ *** وَكَانَ الَّذِي نَالَهُمْ كَالْحُلُمْ
====
نَصِلُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَى الذُّنُوبِ وَنَرْتَجِي *** دَرَجَ الْجِنَانِ لِدى النَّعِيمِ الْخَالِدِ
وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْنَا أَخْرَجَ الْأَبَوَيْنِ مِنْ *** مَلَكُوتِهِ الْأَعْلَى بِذَنْبٍ وَاحِدِ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و إذا وليت أمور قوم ليلة*** فاعلم بأنك بعدها مسؤول
و إذا حملت إلى القبور جنازة*** فاعلم بأنك بعدها محمول
ياصاحب القبر المنقش سطحه*** و لعله من تحته مغلول
=====
أرى أهل القصور إذا أميتوا*** بنوا فوق المقابر بالصخور
أبوا إلا مباهاة و فخراً ***على الفقراء حتى في القبور
لعمرك لو كشفت الترب عنهم ***فما تدري الغني من الفقير
و لا الجلد المباشر ثوب صوف*** من الجلد المباشر للحرير
إذا أكل الثرى هذا و هذا ***فما فضل الغني على الفقير ؟
=====
ضعوا خجي على لحدي ضعوه*** و من عفر التراب فوسدوه
و شقوا عنه أكفاناً رقاقاً ***و في الرمس البعيد فغيبوه
فلو أبصرتموه إذا اتقضت*** صبيحة ثالث أنكرتموه
و قد سالت نواظر مقلتيه*** على وجناته و انفض فوه
و ناداه البلا : هذا فلان*** هلموا فانظروا هل تعروفه
حبيبكم و جاركم المفدى*** تقادم عهده فنسيتموه
======
و ألحدوا محبوبهم و انثنوا ***و همهم تحصيل ما خلفا
و غادروه مسلماً مفرداً*** في رمسه رهناً بما أسلفا
و لم يزود من جميع الذي*** باع به أخراه إلا لفا
التذكرة /القرطبي

----------


## أبوبصير الحازمي

وكم من عبرة أصبحت فيها

يلين لها الحديد وأنت قاسي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مثل لنفسك أيها المغرور== يوم القيامة و السماء تمور
إذ كورت شمس النهار و أُدنيت ==حتى على رأس العباد تسير
و إذا النجوم تساقطت و تناثرت ==و تبدلت بعد الضياء كدور
و إذا البحار تفجرت من خوفها ==و رأيتها مثل الجحيم تفور
و إذا الجبال تقلعت بأصولها== فرأيتها مثل السحاب تسير
و إذا العشار تعطلت و تخربت== خلت الديار فما بها معمور
و إذا الوحوش لدى القيامة أحشرت== و تقول للأملاك أين نسير
و إذا تقاة المسلمين تزوجت== من حور عين زانهن شعور
و إذا الموؤودة سئلت عن شأنها== و بأي ذنب قتلها ميسور
و إذا الجليل طوى السماء بيمينه== طي السجل كتابه المنشور
و إذا الصحائف عند ذاك تساقطت== تبدى لنا يوم القصاص أمور
و إذا الصحائف نشرت فتطايرت== و تهتكت للمؤمنين ستور
و إذا السماء تكشطت عن أهلها== و رأيت أفلاك السماء تدور
و إذا الجحيم تسعرت نيرانها== فلها على أهل الذنوب زفير
و إذا لجنان تزخرفت و تطيبت ==لفتى على طول البلاء صبور
و إذا الجنين بأمه متعلق== يخشى القصاص و قلبه مذعور
هذا بلا ذنب يخاف جناية ==كيف المصر على الذنوب دهور
التذكرة/ القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

.............

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

من بديع ما كتب أحد أصدقائي في مجال الزهد قوله :
.إلهي ضقت ذرعا بالخطايا ..... و أعلم أن بابك لا يـُسدُ
أصلي في المساجد كل وقت .... ولا أدري أ تـُقبل أم تردُ ؟
تغمدني بعفوك إن قلبي ..... يـُكدر صفوه بغضٌ و حقدُ
شربتُ من الرذيلة كل كأس .... و كانَ علي من ملكي رصدُ 
و لم أشرب من القربات شيئا .....يبلغني وزادي لا يـُعدُ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> من بديع ما كتب أحد أصدقائي في مجال الزهد قوله :
> .إلهي ضقت ذرعا بالخطايا ..... و أعلم أن بابك لا يـُسدُ
> أصلي في المساجد كل وقت .... ولا أدري أ تـُقبل أم تردُ ؟
> تغمدني بعفوك إن قلبي ..... يـُكدر صفوه بغضٌ و حقدُ
> شربتُ من الرذيلة كل كأس .... و كانَ علي من ملكي رصدُ 
> و لم أشرب من القربات شيئا .....يبلغني وزادي لا يـُعدُ


جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الأبيات الرائعة
====
مثل و قوفك يوم العرض عرياناً ***مستوحشاً قلق الأحشاء حيرانا
و النار تلهب من غيظ و من حنق ***على العصاة و رب العرش غضبانا
اقرأ كتابك ياعبدي على مهل*** فهل ترى فيه حرفاً غير ما كانا
لما قرأت و لم تنكر قراءته*** إقراء من عرف الأشياء عرفاناً
نادى الجليل : خذوه يا ملائكتي*** و امضوا بعبد عصى للنار عطشانا
المشركون غداً في النار يلتهبوا ***و المؤمنون بدار الخلد سكانا
التذكرة/ القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أبت نفسي تتوب فما احتيالي ....إذا برز العباد لذي الجلال
و قاموا من قبورهم سكارى.... بأوزار كأمثال الجبال
و قد نصب الصراط لكي يجوزوا ....فمنهم من يكب على الشمال
و منهم من يسير لدار عدن ....تلقاه العرائس بالغوالي
يقول له المهمين يا وليي.... غفرت لك الذنوب فلا تبالي
و قال آخر :
إذا مد الصراط على جحيم.... تصول على العصاة و تستطيل
فقوم في الجحيم لهم ثبور.... و قوم في الجنان لهم مقيل
و بان الحق و انكشف الغطاء.... و طال الويل و اتصل العويل
التذكرة / القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

دعوني أناجي مولى جليلا.... إذا الليل أرخى علي السدولا
نظرت اليك بقلب ذليل.... لأرجو به يا إلهي القبولا
لك الحمد والمجد والكبرياء ....و أنت الإله الذي لن يزولا
وأنت الاله الذي لم يزل.... حميدا كريما عظيما جليلا
تميت الأنام وتحيي العظام.... و تنشى الخلائق جيلا فجيلا
عظيم الجلال كريم الفعال.... جزيل النوال تنيل السؤولا
حبيب القلوب غفور الذنوب.... تواري العيوب تقيل الجهولا
وتعطي الجزيل وتولي الجميل.... و تأخذ من ذا وذاك القليلا
خزائن جودك لا تنقضي.... تعمّ الجواد بها والبخيلا
بحر الدموع / ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا من خلا بمعاصي الله في الظلم.... في اللوح يكتب فعل السوء بالقلم
بها خلوت وعين الله ناظرة.... و أنت بالاثم منه غير مكتتم
فهل أمنت المولى من عقوبته ....يا من عصى الله بعد الشيب والهرم
بحر الدموع / ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

حنين قلوب العارفين إلى الذكر... و تذكارهم عند المناجاة بالسر
وأجسامهم في الأرض سكرى بحبه.... و أرواحهم في ليل حجب العلى تسرى
عباد عليهم رحمة الله أنزلت... فظلوا عكوفا في الفيافي وفي القفر
وراعوا نجوم الليل لا يرقدونه...بادمان تثبيت اليقين مع الصبر
فهذا نعيم القوم إن كنت فاهما... و تعقل عن مولاك آداب من يدري
فما عرسوا إلا بقرب حبيبهم ...و لا عرّجوا عن مسّ بؤس ولا ضرّ
أديرت كؤوس للمنايا عليهم... فغفوا عن الدنيا كإغفاء ذي سكر
همومهم جالت لدى حجب العلى ...و هم أهل ودّ الله كالأنجم الزهر
فلا عيش الا مع أناس قلوبهم ...تحنّ إلى التقوى وترتاح للذكر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا خاطب الحور في خدرها...و طالباً ذلك على قدرها
انهض بجد لا تكن وانياً...و جاهد النفس على صبرها
و جانب الناس و ارفضهم... و حالف الوحدة في ذكرها
و قم إذا الليل بدا وجهه... و صم نهاراً فهو من مهرها
فلو رأت عيناك إقبالها... و قد بدت رمانتا صدرها
و هي تماشي بين أترابها... و عقدها يشرق في نحرها
لهان في نفسك ترك الذي... تراه في دنياك من زهرها
=========
ألهتك اللذائذ و الأماني... عن الحور الأوانس في الجنان 
و لذة نومة عن خير عيش ...مع الخيرات في غرف الدواني
تيقظ من منامك إن خيراً... من النوم التهجد بالقران
=========
لهاك النوم عن طلب الأماني...و عن تلك الأوانس في الجنان
تعيش مخلداً لا موت فيها ...و تلهو في الخيام مع الحسان
تنبه من منامك إن خيراً... من النوم التهجد بالقران


التذكرة/ القرطبي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ديوان الشافعي


إن كنت تغدو في الذنـوب جليـدا ... وتخاف في يوم المعاد وعيـدا
فلقـد أتاك من المهيمـن عـفـوه ... وأفاض من نعم عليك مزيـدا
لا تيأسن من لطف ربك في الحشا ... في بطن أمك مضغة و وليـدا
لو شــاء أن تصلى جهنم خالـدا ... ما كان أَلْهمَ قلبك التوحيــدا
=====
يا واعظ الناس عما أنت فاعله ... يا من يعد عليه العمر بالنفس
احفظ لشيبك من عيب يدنسه ... إن البياض قليل الحمل للدنس
كحامل لثياب الناس يغسلها ... وثوبه غارق في الرجس والنجس
تبغي النجاة ولم تسلك طريقتها ...إن السفينة لا تجري على اليبس
ركوبك النعش ينسيك الركوب على ... ما كنت تركب من بغل و من فرس
يوم القيامة لا مال ولا ولد ... وضمة القبر تنسي ليلة العرس
=======
دع الأيام تفعل ما تشاء ..... وطب نفسا إذا حكم القضاء
ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي ..... فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء
وكن رجلا على الأهوال جلدا ..... وشيمتك السماحة والوفاء
وإن كثرت عيوبك في البرايا ..... وسرك أن يكون لها غطاء
تستر بالسخاء فكل عيب ..... يغطيه كما قيل السخاء
ولا تر للأعادي قط ذلا ..... فإن شماتة الأعدا بلاء
ولا ترج السماحة من بخيل ..... فما في النار للظمآن ماء
ورزقك ليس ينقصه التأني ..... وليس يزيد في الرزق العناء
ولا حزن يدوم ولا سرور ..... ولا بؤس عليك ولا رخاء
إذا ما كنت ذا قلب قنوع ..... فأنت ومالك الدنيا سواء
ومن نزلت بساحته المنايا ..... فلا أرض تقيه ولا سماء
وأرض الله واسعة ولكن ..... إذا نزل القضا ضاق الفضاء
دع الأيام تغدر كل حين ..... فما يغني عن الموت الدواء
=====
تعصي الإله وأنت تظهر حبه ... هذا محال في القياس بديـع
لو كان حبك صادقا لأطعتـه ... إن المحب لمن يحب مطيـع
في كل يوم يبتديك بنعمــة ... منه وأنت لشكر ذلك مضيع

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مدارج السالكين/ ابن قيم الجوزية 

 مت بداء الهوى وإلا فخاطر ... واطرق الحي والعيون نواظر 
 لا تخف وحشة الطريق إذا جئ ... ت وكن في خفارة الحب سائر 
 واصبر النفس ساعة عن سواهم ... فإذا لم تجب لصبر فصابر 
 وصم اليوم واجعل الفطر يوما ... فيه تلقى الحبيب بالبٍشر شاكر 
 وافطم النفس عن سواه فكل ال ... عيش بعد الفطام نحوك صائر 
 وتأمل سريرة القلب واستح ... ي من الله يوم تبلى السرائر 
 واجعل الهم واحدا يكفك الل ... ه هموما شتى فربك قادر 
 وانتظر يوم دعوة الخلق إلى الل ... ه ربهم من بطون المقابر 
 واستمع ما الذي به أنت تدعى ... به من صفات تلوح وسط المحاضر 
 وسمات تبدو على أوجه الخل ... ق عيانا تجلى على كل ناظر 
 يا أخا اللب إنما السير عزم ... ثم صبر مؤيد بالبصائر 
 يالها من ثلاثة من ينلها ... يرق يوم المزيد فوق المنابر 
 فاجتهد في الذي يقال لك ال ... بشرى بهذا في يوم ضرب البشائر 
 عمل خالص بميزان وحي ... مع سر هناك في القلب حاضر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم
 فحيهلا إن كنت ذا همة فقد ... حدا بك حادي الشوق فاطو المراحلا 
 وقل لمنادي حبهم ورضاهم ... إذا ما دعا لبيك ألفا كواملا 
 ولا تنظر الأطلال من دونهم فإن ... نظرت إلى الأطلال عدن حوائلا 
 ولا تنتظر بالسير رفقة قاعد ... ودعه فإن الشوق يكفيك حاملا 
 وخذ منهم زادا إليهم وسر على ... طريق الهدى والفقر تصبح واصلا 
 وأحي بذكراهم سراك إذا وَنت ... ركابك فالذكرى تعيدك عاملا 
 وإما تخافن الكلال فقل لها ... أمامك ورد الوصل فابغ المناهلا 
 وخذ قبسا من نورهم ثم سر به ... فنورهم يهديك ليس المشاعلا 
 وحي على واد الأراك فقِل به ... عساك تراهم فيه إن كنت قائلا 
 وإلا ففي نعمان عند معرف ال ... أحبة فاطلبهم إذا كنت سائلا 
 وإلا ففي جمع بليلته فإن ... تفت فمتى؟ يا ويح من كان غافلا 
 وحي على جنات عدن بقربهم ... منازلك الأولى بها كنت نازلا 
 ولكن سباك الكاشحون لأجل ذا ... وقفت على الأطلال تبكي المنازلا 
 فدعها رسوما دارسات فما بها ... مقيل فجاوزها فليست منازلا 
 رسوم عفت يفنى بها الخلق كم بها ... قتيل وكم فيها لذا الخلق قاتلا 
 وخذ يمنة عنها على المنهج الذي ... عليه سرى وفد المحبة آهلا 
 وقل ساعدي يا نفس بالصبر ساعة ... فعند اللقا ذا الكد يصبح زائلا 
 فما هي إلا ساعة ثم تنقضي ... ويصبح ذو الأحزان فرحان جاذلا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

محبة الله
فما كل عين بالحبيب قريرة ... ولا كل من نودي يجيب المناديا 
 ومن لا يجب داعي هداك فخله ... يجب كل من أضحى إلى الغي داعيا 
 وقل للعيون الرمد إياك أن تري ... سنا الشمس فاستغشي ظلام اللياليا 
 وسامح نفوسا لم يهبها لحبهم ... ودعها وما اختارت ولا تك جافيا 
 وقل للذي قد غاب يكفي عقوبة ... مغيبك عن ذا الشأن لو كنت واعيا 
 و والله لو أضحى نصيبك وافرا ... رحمت عدوا حاسدا لك قاليا 
 ألم تر آثار القطيعة قد بدت ... على حاله فارحمه إن كنت راثيا 
 خفافيش أعشاها النهار بضوئه ... و لاءمها قطع من الليل باديا 
 فجالت وصالت فيه حتى إذا الن ... هار بدا استخفت وأعطت تواريا 
 فيا محنة الحسناء تهدى إلى امرىء ... ضرير وعنين من الوجد خاليا 
 إذا ظلمة الليل انجلت بضيائها ... يعود لعينيه ظلاما كما هيا 
 فضن بها إن كنت تعرف قدرها ... إلى أن ترى كفؤا أتاك موافيا 
 فما مهرها شيء سوى الروح أيها ال ... جبان تأخر لست كفؤا مساويا 
 فكن أبدا حيث استقلت ركائب ال ... محبة في ظهر العزائم ساريا 
 وأدلج ولا تخش الظلام فإنه ... سيكفيك وجه الحب في الليل هاديا 
 وسقها بذكراه مطاياك إنه ... سيكفي المطايا طيب ذكراه حاديا 
 وعدها بروح الوصل تعطيك سيرها ... فما شئت واستبق العظام البواليا 
 وأقدم فإما منية أو منية ... تريحك من عيش به لست راضيا 
 فما ثم إلا الوصل أو كلف بهم ... وحسبك فوزا ذاك إن كنت واعيا 
 أما سئمت من عيشها نفس واله ... تبيت بنار البعد تلقى المكاويا 
 أما موته فيهم حياة وذله ... هو العز والتوفيق مازال غاليا 
 أما يستحي من يدعي الحب باخلا ... بما لحبيب عنه يدعوه ذا ليا 
 أما تلك دعوى كاذب ليس حظه ... من الحب إلا قوله والأمانيا 
 أما أنفس العشاق ملك لغيرهم ... بإجماع أهل الحب ما زال فاشيا 
 أما سمع العشاق قول حبيبة ... لصب بها وافي من الحب شاكيا 
 ولما شكوت الحب قالت كذبتني ... فمالي أرى الأعضاء منك كواسيا 
 فلا حب حتى يلصق القلب بالحشا ... وتخرس حتى لا تجيب المناديا 
 وتنحل حتى لا يبقى لك الهوى ... سوى مقلة تبكي بها وتناجيا
مدارج السالكين/ ابن القيم

----------


## شارب الذهب

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الأبيات الطيبة و الاختيارات الموفقة .
و أرجو أن تتكرم  يا أخي الكريم بالسماح لي بهذه المشاركة :

يا مولاي:
لي في نوالكَ يا مولايَ آمالُ  ******    منْ حيثُ لا ينفعُ الأهلونَ والمالُ 
أوصى إليكَ لعلميِ أنَّ لطفكَ بيِ *****   دونَ الورى لمْ يحلْ عني إذا حالوا  
فأرضِ عني خصومي واقضِ يا أمليِ****   ديني فإن حقوقَ الخلقِ أثقال ُ  
و لمْ يضقْ بي منكَ العفوُ إنْ ختمت *****  ليِ بالشهادةِ أقوالٌ وأفعالُ  
ديوان البرعي  

هل يطيق ؟؟
هلْ يطيقُ خلوداً في لظى بشرٌ *****  منْ نطفةٍ أصلها المسكينُ صلصالُ  
أمْ كيفَ ييأسُ منْ روحِ الإلهِ غداً*****عبدٌ عليهِ منِ الإسلامِ سر بالُ  
رباهُ رباهُ أنتَ اللهُ معتمدي ******       فيِ كلِّ حالٍ إذا حالتْ بيَ الحال ُ  
ثمَّ الصلاةُعلى المختار منْ مضرٍ****      ما لاحَ فيِ الغورِ آلٌ بعدهُ آلُ  
يس خاتمَ رسلِ اللهِ كلهمْ  ******* *    و الصحبُ والآلُ نعمَ الصحبُ والآلُ
ديوان البرعي


أسأله السلامة
وأسألهُ السلامةَ منْ زمانٍ ****     بليتُ بهِ نوائبهْ تشيبُ  
وأنزلُ حاجتي في كلِّ حالٍ ****    إلى منْ تطمئنُّ بهِ القلوبُ  
ولا أرجو سواهُ إذا دهاني**** **  زمانُ الجورِ والجارُ المريبُ  
فكمْ للهِ منْ تدبيرِ أمرٍ *********  طوتهُ عنِ المشاهدةِ الغيوبُ  
وكمْ في الغيبِ منْ تيسير عسرٍ****  ومنْ تفريجِ نائبةٍ تنوبُ  
ومنْ كرمٍ ومنْ لطفٍ خفيٍّ ******   ومنْ فرجٍ تزولُ بهِ الكروبُ  
و ماليَ غيرُ بابِ اللهِ بابٌ *******   و لامولى سواهُ ولا حبيبُ  
كريمٌ منعمٌ برٌّ لطيفٌ **********   جميلُ السترِ للداعي مجيبُ  
حليمٌ لا يعاجلُ بالخطايا *********  رحيمٌ غيثُ رحمتهِ يصوبُ  
فيا ملكَ الملوكِ أقلْ عثاري******    فإني عنكَ أنأتني الذنوبُ  
و عاندني الزمانُ وقلَ صبري *****   وضاقَ بعبدكَ البلدُ الرحيبُ  
 إلهي أنتَ تعلمُ كيفَ حالي  ******   و فهلْ يا سيدي فرجٌ قريبُ  
البرعي

يا أرحم الراحمين الطف بعبدك 
يَا أرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ الْطُفْ بِعَبْدِكَ في **مَا قَدْ قَضَيْبَ وَجُدْ يَا أرْحَمَ الرُّحَمَا
وَكُفَّ عَنِّي يَدَ البَاغِي وَخُذْبِيَدِي****  *  إنْ زَلَّتِ الرّجْلُ بِي يَا أحْكَمَ الحُكَمَا
وَاغْفِرْ بِ طَهَ ذُنُوبًا لَيْسَ يَغْفِرُهَا ******* إلاَّكَ إنْ عَظُمَتْ يَا أعْظَمَ العُظَمَا
وَارْحَمْ شُيُوخِي وَآبَائِي وَجُدْكَرَمًا****  ***  لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ الرِّضَى يَا أكْرَمَ الكُرَمَا
وَصَلِّ تَتْرّى عَلَى المُخْتَارِ مَانُسِخَتْ ****  أيْدِي الدُّجَى بِالضّيَايَا أحْلَمَ الحُلَمَا
وَوَالِ سُحْبَ الرِّضَى لِلصَّحْبِ إذْعَلِمُوا****  مَا لَيْسَ نَعْلَمُهُ يَاأعْلَمَ الْعُلَمَا
 شهاب الدين الخلوف

----------


## أم جليبيب

موضوع طيب جدا
و مفيد جدا
تقبله الله منكم و جزاكم خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ألا فاسلك إلى المولى سبيلا ***و لا تطلب سوى التقوى دليلا
وسر فيها بجد وانتهاض*** تجد فيخا المنى عرضا و طولا
ولا تركن إلى الدنيا وعوّل*** على مولاك واجعله وكيلا
وان أحببت أن تعتزّ عزا يدوم ***فكن له عبدا ذليلا
و واصل من أناب اليه واقطع ***و صال المسرفين تكن نبيلا
و لا تفني شبابك واغتنمه ***و مثل بين عينيك الرحيلا
و لا تصل الدنيا و اهجر بنيها*** على طبقاتهم هجرا جميلا
و عامل فيهم المولى بصدق ***يضع لك في قلوبهم القبولا


===
للصالحين كرامات وؤأسرار*** لهم من الله تخصيص و آثار
صفت قلوبهم لله واتصفت*** بالصدق و اكتنفت بالنور أنوار
و استغرقت كل وقت من زمانهم*** في طاعة الله أوراد و أذكار
صاموا النهار و قاموا الليل ما سئموا ***حتى تعرّفت على الظلماء أسحار
خلو به و رواق الليل منسدل ***حتى لهم قد تجلت منه أنوار
طوبى لهم فلقد طابت حياتهم ***و شرّفت لهم في الناس أقدار
فازوا من الله بالزلفى و أسكنهم ***جنات عدن فنعم الدار و الجار

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

انْشَدَ ابْنُ هُبَيْرَةَ الْوَزِيرُ الْحَنْبَلِيُّ لِنَفْسِهِ :
 يَلِذُّ نذى الدُّنْيَا الْغَنِيُّ وَيَطْرَبُ ===وَ يَزْهَدُ فِيهَا الْأَلْمَعِيُّ الْمُجَرِّبُ
 وَ مَا عَرَفَ الْأَيَّامَ وَالنَّاسَ عَاقِلٌ=== وَ وُفِّقَ إلَّا كَانَ فِي الْمَوْتِ يَرْغَبُ 
إلَى اللَّهِ أَشْكُو هِمَّةً لَعِبَتْ بِهَا ===أَبَاطِيلُ آمَالٍ تَغُرُّ وَ تَخْلُبُ 
فَوَاعَجَبًا مِنْ عَاقِلٍ يَعْرِفُ الدُّنَا=== فَيُصْبح فِيهَا بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ يَرْغَبُ 


وَ أَنْشَدَ أَيْضًا :
 الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ هَذِي الْعَيْنُ وَالْأَثَرُ=== فَمَا الَّذِي بِاتِّبَاعِ الْحَقِّ يُنْتَظَرُ 
وَ قْتٌ يَفُوتُ وَأَشْغَالٌ مُعَوِّقَةٌ ===وَ ضَعْفُ عَزْمٍ وَدَارٌ شَأْنُهَا الْغِيَرُ 
وَ النَّاسُ رَكْضًى إلَى مَأْوَى مَصَارِعِهِمْ=== وَلَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمْ مِنْ رَكْضِهِمْ خَبَرُ 
تَسْعَى بِهِمْ حَادِثَاتٌ مِنْ نُفُوسِهِمْ=== فَيَبْلُغُونَ إلَى الْمَهْوَى وَمَا شَعَرُوا
 وَ الْجَهْلُ أَصْلُ فَسَادِ النَّاسِ كُلِّهِمْ=== وَ الْجَهْلُ أَصْلٌ عَلَيْهِ يُخْلَقُ الْبَشَرُ




وَأَنْشَدَ أَيْضًا:
 يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إنِّي نَاصِحٌ لَكُمْ فَعُوا=== كَلَامِي فَإِنِّي ذُو تَجَارِيبِ 
لَا تُلْهِيَنَّكُمْ الدُّنْيَا بِزَهْرَتِهَا=== فَمَا تَدُومُ عَلَى حُسْنٍ وَ لَا طِيبِ 
وَ أَنْشَدَ أَيْضًا :
 إذَا قَلَّ مَالُ الْمَرْءِ قَلَّ صَدِيقُهُ=== وَ قَبُحَ مِنْهُ كُلُّ مَا كَانَ يَجْمُلُ

 وَ أَنْشَدَ أَيْضًا : 
وَ الْوَقْتُ أَنْفَسُ مَا عُنِيتَ بِحِفْظِهِ ===وَ أَرَاهُ أَسْهَلَ مَا عَلَيْك يَضِيعُ 


وَ قَالَ ابْنُ هَانِئٍ الشَّاعِرُ فِي قَصِيدَتِهِ الَّتِي يَرْثِي فِيهَا وَلَدَهُ  ك


حُكْمُ الْمَنِيَّةِ فِي الْبَرِيَّةِ جَارِ ==مَا هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا بِدَارِ قَرَارِ
 بَيْنَمَا يُرَى الْإِنْسَانُ فِيهَا مُخْبِرًا ===حَتَّى يُرَى خَبَرًا مِنْ الْأَخْبَارِ
 طُبِعَتْ عَلَى كَدَرٍ وَ أَنْتَ تُرِيدُهَا=== صَفْوًا مِنْ الْأَقْذَارِ وَالْأَكْدَارِ 
وَ مُكَلِّفُ الْأَيَّامِ ضِدَّ طِبَاعِهَا=== مُتَطَلِّبٌ فِي الْمَاءِ جِذْوَةَ نَارِ 
الْعَيْشُ نَوْمٌ وَالْمَنِيَّةُ يَقْظَةٌ== وَ الْمَرْءُ بَيْنَهُمَا خَيَالٌ سَارِ
 لَيْسَ الزَّمَانُ وَإِنْ حَرَصْت مُسَاعِدًا=== خُلُقُ الزَّمَانِ عَدَاوَةُ الْأَحْرَارِ


 الآداب الشرعية/ شَمْسُ الدِّينِ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُفْلِحٍ الْمَقْدِسِيُّ الْحَنْبَلِيُّ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أي يوم يكون يوم النشور ***يوم فيه يفوز أهل القبور
يوم فيه الجزاء جنة عدن ***لمطيع ومن عصى في سعير
خاب من قد عصى وفاز مطيع ***راقب الله في جميع الأمور
قام في الليل للإله ذليلا ***ليس يخلو من خوفه للقدير
خاف من عظم يوم هول شديد ***شدة الهول من عذاب الزفير
=====
قد سودت وجهي المعاصي ***و أثقلت ظهري الذنوب
أورثني ذكرها سقاما ***فليس لي في الورى طبيب
يا شؤم نفسي غداة حشري ***إذا أحاطت بي الكروب
و صوت داع دعا باسمي ***أين مفري وما أجيب
هذا كتاب الذنوب فأقرأ ***فعندها تظهر العيوب
======


كيف احتيالي إذا جاء الحساب غدا ***و قد حشرت بأثقالي و أوزاري
و قد نظرت إلى صحفي مسودة ***من شؤم ذنب قديم العهد أوطاري
وقد تجلى لهتك الستر خالقنا ***يوم المعاد ويوم الذل والعار
يفوز كل مطيع للعزيز غدا ***بدار عدن وأشجار وأنهار
لهم نعيم خلود لا نفاذ له ***يخلدون بدار الواحد الباري
ومن عصى في قرار النار مسكنه  ***لا يستريح من التعذيب في النار

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

منظومة الطريق إلى الله والدار الآخرة /الشيخ عبد الرحمان بن ناصر السعدي


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




سَعِدَ الَّذِينَ تَجَنَّبُوا سُبُلَ الرَّدَى *** وَتَيَمَّمُوا لِمَنَاِزِل الرِّضْوانِ
فَهُمُ الَّذِينَ أَخْلَصُوا فِي مَشْيِهِمْ *** مُتَشَرِّعِينَ بِشِرْعَةِ الإيمَانِ
وَهُمُ الَّذِينَ بَنَوْا مَنَازِلَ سَيْرِهِمْ *** بَيْنَ الرَّجَا والْخَوْفِ لِلدَيَّانِ
وَهُمُ الَّذِينَ مَلا الإلَهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ *** بِوِدَادِهِ وَمَحَبَّةِ الرَّحْمَانِ
وَهُمُ الَّذِينَ أَكْثَرُوا مِنْ ذِكْرِهِ *** فِي السِّرِ وَالإِعْلاَنِ وَالأَحْيَانِ
يَتَقَرَّبُونَ إِلَى الْمَلِيكِ بِفِعْلِهِمْ *** طَاعَاتِهِ وَالتَّرْكِ لِلْعِصْيَانِ
فِعْلُ الْفَرَائِضِ وَالنَّوَافِلِ دَأْبُهُمْ *** مَعَ رُؤْيَةِ التَّقْصِيرِ وَالنُّقْصَانِ
صَبَّرُوا النُّفُوسَ عَلَى الْمَكَارِهِ كُلِّهَا *** شَوْقاً إِلَى مَا فِيهِ مِنْ إِحْسَانِ
نَزَلُوا بِمَنْزِلَةِ الرِّضَى فَهُمْ بِهَا *** قَدْ أَصْبَحُوا فِي جُنَّةِ وَأَمَانِ
شَكَرُوا الْذِي أَوْلَى الْخَلاَئِقَ فَضْلَهُ *** بِالْقَلْبِ وَالأَقْوَالِ وَالأَرْكَانِ
صَحِبُوا التَّوَكُّلَ فِي جَمِيعِ أُمُورِهِمْ *** مِعِ بِذْلِ جُهْدٍ فِي رِضَى الرَّحْمَانِ
عَبَدُوا الإِلَهَ عَلَى اعْتِقَادِ حُضُورِهِ *** فَتَبَوؤوا فِي مَنْزِلِ الإِحْسَانِ
نَصَحُوا الْخَلِيقَةَ فِي رِضَى مَحْبُوبِهِمْ *** بِالْعِلْمِ وَالإِرْشَاِد وَالإِحْسَانِ
صَحِبُوا الْخَلاَئِقَ بِالْجُسُومُ وَإِنَّمَا *** أَرْوَاحُهُمْ فِي مَنْزِلٍ فَوْقَانِي
 بالله دَعَوات الْخَلاَئِقَ كُلَّهَا *** خَوْفاً عَلَى الإِيمَانِ مِنْ نُقْصَانِ
عَزَفُوا الْقُلُوبَ عَنِ الشَّوَاغِلِ كُلِّهَا *** قَدْ فَرَّغُوهَا مِنْ سِوَى الرَّحْمَانِ
حَرَكَاتُهُمْ وَهُمُومُهُمْ وَعُزُومُهُمْ *** لِلَّهِ، لاَ لِلْخَلْقِ وَالشَّيْطَانِ
نِعْمَ الرَّفِيقُ لِطَالِبِ السُبُلِ الَّتِي *** تُفْضِي إِلى الخَيْرَاتِ وَالإِحْسَانِ
======


هذه المنظومة علق عليها الشيخ السعدي

----------


## منال ابو فريح

ابيات شعريه قمة في الروعة اتوق الى حفظها كثيرا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> ابيات شعريه قمة في الروعة اتوق الى حفظها كثيرا


جزاك الله خيرا و أعانك على الحفظ

====





القصيدة النونية/ أبو الفتح البستي


زيادَةُ المَرء في دُنياهُ نقصانُ ** وربْحُهُ غَيرَ محض الخَير خُسرانُ




وكُل وِجدانِ حَظٍّ لاثَباتَ لَهُ ** فإنَّ مَعناهُ في التَّحقيق فِقْدانُ




يا عامِراً لخَرابِ الدَّهرِ مُجتهِداً ** تاللهِ هل لخَرابِ الدَّهرِ عُمرانُ




ويا حَريصاً على الأموالِ يَجمَعُها ** أنْسِيتَ أنَّ سُرورَ المالِ أحْزانُ




زَعِ الفؤادَ عنِ الدُّنيا وزُخْرُفِها ** فصَفْوُها كَدَرٌ والوَصلُ هِجْرانُ




وأَرعِ سَمعَكَ أمثالاً أُفَصِّلُها ** كما يُفَصَّلُ يَاقوتٌ ومَرْجانُ




أحسِنْ إلى النّاسِ تَستَعبِدْ قُلوبَهُمُ ** فطالَما استعبد الإنسانَ إحسانُ




وإنْ أساءَ مُسيءٌ فلْيَكنْ لكَ في ** عُروضِ زَلَّتِهِ صَفْحٌ وغُفرانُ




وكُنْ على الدَّهر مِعواناً لذي أمَلٍ ** يَرجو نَداكَ فإنَّ الحُرَّ مِعْوانُ




واشدُدْ يَدْيكَ بحَبلِ الدِّينِ مُعتَصِماً ** فإنَّهُ الرُّكْنُ إنْ خانَتْكَ أركانُ




مَنْ يَتَّقِ الله يُحْمَدُ في عَواقِبِه ** وَيكفِهِ شَر مَنْ عزُّوا ومَنْ هانُوا




مَنِ استعانَ بغَيرِ اللهِ في طَلَبٍ ** فإنَّ ناصِرَهُ عَجزٌ وخِذْلانُ




مَنْ كانَ للخَيرِ مَنّاعاً فليسَ لَهُ ** على الحَقِيقَةِ إخوانٌ وأخْدانُ




مَنْ جادَ بالمالِ مالَ النَّاسُ قاطِبَةٌ ** إلَيهِ والمالُ للإنسان فَتّالُ




مَنْ سالَمَ النّاسَ يسلَمْ من غوائِلِهمْ ** وعاشَ وَهْوَ قَريرُ العَينِ جَذْلانُ




مَنْ كانَ للعَقلِ سُلطانٌ عَلَيهِ غَدا ** وما على نَفسِهِ للحِرْصِ سُلطانُ




مَنْ مّدَّ طَرْفاً بفَرطِ الجَهلِ نحو هَوىً ** أغضى على الحَقِّ يَوماً وهْوَ خَزْيانُ




مَنْ عاشَرَ النّاسَ لاقى مِنهُمُ نَصبَاً ** لأنَّ سوسَهُمُ بَغْيٌ وعُدْوانُ




ومَنْ يُفَتِّشْ عنِ الإخوانِ يلقهم ** فَجُلُّ إخْوانِ هَذا العَصرِ خَوّانُ




منِ استشارَ صُروفَ الدَّهرِ قامَ لهُ ** على حقيقةِ طَبعِ بُرهانُ




مَنْ يَزْرَعِ الشَّرَّ يَحصُدْ في عواقبِهِ ** نَدامَةً ولِحَصدِ الزَّرْعِ إبّانُ




مَنِ استَنامَ إلى الأشرار نامَ وفي ** قَميصِهِ مِنهُمُ صِلُّ وثُعْبانُ




كُنْ رَيَّقَ البِشْرِ إن الحُرَّ هِمَّتُهُ ** صَحيفَةٌ وعَلَيها البِشْرُ عُنْوانُ




ورافِقِ الرَّفْقَ في كُلَّ الأمورِ فلَمْ ** يندّمْ رَفيقٌ ولم يذمُمْهُ إنسانُ




ولا يَغُرُّكَ حَظُّ جَره خرقٌ ** فالخُرْقُ هَدمٌ ورِفقُ المَرءِ بُنْيانُ




أحسِنْ إذا كانَ إمكانٌ ومَقدِرهٌ ** فلن يَدومَ على الإنسانِ إمكانُ




والرَّوضُ يَزدانُ بالأنوَارِ فاغِمةً ** والحُرُّ بالأصلِ والإحسانِ يَزْدانُ




صُنْ حُرَّ وَجهِكَ لا تهتِكْ غْلائلَهُ ** فكُلُّ حُرٍّ لُحرَّ الوَجهِ صَوّانُ




وإنْ لقِتَ عدُوّاً فَالْقَهُ أبَداً ** والوَجهُ بالبشْرِ والإشراقِ غَضّانُ




دَعِ التكاسُلَ في الخَيراتِ تطلُبها ** فليسَ يسعَدُ بالخَيراتِ كَسْلانُ




لا ظِلَّ للمَرءِ يعرى من تُقىً ونُهىً ** وإن أظلَّتْهُ أوراقٌ وأغصانُ




فالنّاسُ أعوانُ مَنْ وَالتْهُ دولَتُهُ ** وهُمْ علَيهِ إذا عادَتْهُ أعوانُ




سَحْبانُ من غَيرِ مالٍ باقِلٌ حَصر ** وباقِلٌ في ثَراءِ المالِ سَحْبانُ




لا تُودِعِ السَّرَّ وَشّاءً يبوحُ بهِ ** فما رعى غَنَماً في الدَّوِّ سِرْحانُ




لا تَحسِبِ النَّاسَ طَبْعاً واحِداً فَلهُمْ ** غرائزٌ لسْتَ تُحصِيها وَأكْنانٌ




ما كُلُّ ماءٍ كصَدّاءٍ لوارِدِه ** نَعَمْ ولا كُلُّ نَبْتٍ فهو سَعْدانُ




لا تَخدِشَنَّ بمَطْلٍٍ وَجْهَ عارِفَة ** فالبِرُّ يَخدِشُهُ مَطْلٌ ولَيّانُ




لا تَستشِرْ غيرَ نَدْبٍ حازِمٍ يَقِظٍ ** قدِ اسْتَوى مِنهُ إسْرارٌ وإعْلانُ




فللِتدابيرِ فُرْسانٌ إذا ركَضوا ** فيها أبَرُّوا كما للِحَربِ فُرْسانُ




وللامُورِ مَواقيتٌ مُقَدَّرَةٌ ** وكُلُّ أمرٍ لهُ حَدُّ ومِيزانُ




فلا تكُنْ عَجِلاً في الأمرِ تطلُبُهُ ** فليسَ يُحمَدُ قبل النُّضْجِ بُحْرانُ




كفى مِنَ العيشِ ما قدْ سَدَّ من عَوَزٍ ** وفيهِ للحُرِّ إن حققت غُنيانُ




وذو القَناعَةِ راضٍ في مَعيشَتِهِ ** وصاحبُ الحِرْصِ إن أثرى فَغَضبْانُ




حَسْبُ الفتى عقلُهُ خِلاًّ يُعاشِرُهُ ** إذا تحاماهُ إخوانٌ وخُلاّنُ




هُما رضيعا لِبانٍ حِكَمةٌ وتُقىً ** وساكِنا وَطَنٍ مالٌ وطُغْيانُ




إذا نَبا بكريمٍ موطِنٌ فلَهُ ** وراءهُ في سَنَةٍ فالدّهرُ يَقظانُ




ما استَمْرأ الظُّلْمَ لو أنصْتَ آكِلُهُ ** وهلْ يلَذُّ مَذاقٌ وهْوَ خُطْبانُ




يا أيُّها العَالِمُ المَرضِيُّ سيرَتُهُ ** أبشِرْ فأنتَ بغَيرِ الماءِ رَيانُ




ويا أخَا الجَهلِ قد أصبَحْتَ في لُجَجٍ ** وأنتَ ما بينَها لاشَكَّ عَطْشانُ




لا تحسِبَنَّ سُروراً دائماً أبَداً ** مَنْ سَرَّهُ زمَنٌ ساءتْهُ أزمانُ




يا رافِلاً في الشَّبابِ الوَحْفِ مُنتشِياً ** مِنْ كأسِهِ هلْ أصابَ الُّرشْدَ نَشْوانُ




لا تَغتَرِرْ بشَبابٍ رائق خَضِلٍ ** فكَمْ تَقدَّمَ قَبَل الشّيْبِ شُبّانُ




ويا أخَا الشَّيبِ لو ناصَحتَ نفسَكَ لم ** يكُنْ لمثِلكَ في الإسرافِِ إمعانُ




هبِ الشَّبيبَةَ تُبْلي عُذرَ صاحبها ** ما عُذْرُ أشَيبَ يَستهويهِ شَيْطانُ




كُلُّ الذُّنوبِ فإنَّ الله يغفِرها ** إن شَيَّعَ المَرءَ إخلاصٌ وإيمانُ




وكُلُّ كَسْرٍ فإنَّ الله يَجبُرُهُ ** وما لِكَسرِ قَناةِ الدِّينِ جُبْرانُ




إذا جَفاكَ خليلٌ كنتَ تألفُهُ ** فاطلُبْ سِواهُ فَكُلُّ النَّاسِ إخوانُ




وإن نّبَتْ بِكَ أوطانٌ نَشَأُتَ بها ** فارحَلْ فكلُّ بِلادِ اللهِ أوطانُ




والصّداِقُ البرُّ في الدُّنيا مُسَيْلمَةٌ ** والأحَمَقُ الغُرُّ في النَّعْماءِ لُقمانُ




فأكْيَسُ النّاسِ مَنْ في كيسِهِ كِسَرٌ ** لا مَنْ يُمَدُّ له في الفَضلِ مَيْدانُ




النّاسُ هَضْبُ شِمامٍ حَيْثُ مَيْسَرَةٌ ** لَكِنَّهُمْ حَيْثُ مالَ المالُ أإصانُ




كُنّا نرى إنّما الإحسانُ مَكْرُمَةٌ ** فاليَوْمَ مَنْ لا يَضُرُّ النَّاسَ مِحْسانُ




خُذْها سوائِرَ أمثالٍ مُهَذَّبَة ** فيها لِمَنْ يَبْتَغي التِّبيانَ تِبيانُ




ما ضَرّ حَسّاَنها والطَّبعُ صائَغُها ** إنْ يقُلْها قَريعُ الشَّعرِ حَسّانُ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق



----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الآداب الشرعية/ ابن مفلح


أَنَا الْعَبْدُ الَّذِي كَسَبَ الذُّنُوبَا .....وَصَدَّتْهُ الْأَمَانِي أَنْ يَتُوبَا 
أَنَا الْعَبْدُ الَّذِي أَضْحَى حَزِينًا..... عَلَى زَلَّاتِهِ قَلِقًا كَئِيبَا 
أَنَا الْعَبْدُ الَّذِي سُطِرَتْ عَلَيْهِ..... صَحَائِفُ لَمْ يَخَفْ فِيهَا الرَّقِيبَا 
أَنَا الْعَبْدُ الْمُسِيءُ عَصَيْتُ سِرًّا .....فَمَا لِي الْآنَ لَا أُبْدِي النَّحِيبَا
 أَنَا الْعَبْدُ الْمُفَرِّطُ ضَاعَ عُمُرِي..... فَلَمْ أَرْعَ الشَّبِيبَةَ وَالْمَشِيبَا
 أَنَا الْعَبْدُ الْغَرِيقُ بِلُجِّ بَحْرٍ...... أَصِيحُ لَرُبَّمَا أَلْقَى مُجِيبَا 
أَنَا الْعَبْدُ السَّقِيمُ مِنْ الْخَطَايَا..... وَقَدْ أَقْبَلْتُ أَلْتَمِسُ الطَّبِيبَا 
أَنَا الْعَبْدُ الْمُخَلَّفُ عَنْ أُنَاسٍ..... حَوَوْا مِنْ كُلِّ مَعْرُوفٍ نَصِيبَا
 أَنَا الْعَبْدُ الشَّرِيدُ ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي .....وَقَدْ وَافَيْتُ بَابَكُمْ مُنِيبَا
 أَنَا الْعَبْدُ الْفَقِيرُ مَدَدْتُ كَفِّي...... إلَيْكُمْ فَادْفَعُوا عَنِّي الْخُطُوبَا
 أَنَا الْغَدَّارُ كَمْ عَاهَدْتُ عَهْدًا ......وَكُنْتُ عَلَى الْوَفَاءِ بِهِ كَذُوبَا
 أَنَا الْمَهْجُورُ هَلْ لِي مِنْ شَفِيعٍ..... يُكَلِّمُ فِي الْوِصَالِ لِي الْحَبِيبَا
 أَنَا الْمَقْطُوعُ فَارْحَمْنِي وَصِلْنِي..... وَيَسِّرْ مِنْكَ لِي فَرَجًا قَرِيبَا
 أَنَا الْمُضْطَرُّ أَرْجُو مِنْكَ عَفْوًا..... وَمَنْ يَرْجُو رِضَاكَ فَلَنْ يَخِيبَا
 فَيَا أَسَفَى عَلَى عُمُرٍ تَقَضَّى .....وَلَمْ أَكْسِبْ بِهِ إلَّا الذُّنُوبَا 
وَأَحْذَرُ أَنْ يُعَاجِلَنِي مَمَاتٌ .....يُحَيِّرُ هَوْلُ مَصْرَعِهِ اللَّبِيبَا
 وَيَا حُزْنَاهُ مِنْ نَشْرِي وَحَشْرِي ......بِيَوْمٍ يَجْعَلُ الْوِلْدَانَ شِيبَا 
تَفَطَّرَتْ السَّمَاءُ بِهِ وَمَارَتْ .....وَأَصْبَحَتْ الْجِبَالُ بِهِ كَثِيبَا 
إذَا مَا قُمْتُ حَيْرَانًا ظَمِيئَا.... حَسِيرَ الطَّرْفِ عُرْيَانًا سَلِيبَا
 وَيَا خَجَلَاهُ مِنْ قُبْحِ اكْتِسَابِي ....إذَا مَا أَبْدَتْ الصُّحُفُ الْعُيُوبَا
 وَذِلَّةِ مَوْقِفٍ وَحِسَابِ عَدْلٍ...... أَكُونُ بِهِ عَلَى نَفْسِي حَسِيبَا 
وَيَا حَذَرَاهُ مِنْ نَارٍ تَلَظَّى .....إذَا زَفَرَتْ وَأَقْلَقَتْ الْقُلُوبَا 
تَكَادُ إذَا بَدَتْ تَنْشَقُّ غَيْظًا .....عَلَى مَنْ كَانَ ظَلَّامًا مُرِيبَا
 فَيَا مَنْ مَدَّ فِي كَسْبِ الْخَطَايَا..... خُطَاهُ أَمَا أَنَى لَكَ أَنْ تَتُوبَا
 أَلَا فَاقْلِعْ وَتُبْ وَاجْهَدْ فَإِنَّا...... رَأَيْنَا كُلَّ مُجْتَهِدٍ مُصِيبَا
 وَأَقْبِلْ صَادِقًا فِي الْعَزْمِ وَاقْصِدْ..... جَنَابًا نَاضِرًا عَطِرًا رَحِيبَا 
وَكُنْ لِلصَّالِحِينَ أَخًا وَخِلًّا .....وَكُنْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا غَرِيبَا 
وَكُنْ عَنْ كُلِّ فَاحِشَةٍ جَبَانًا..... وَكُنْ فِي الْخَيْرِ مِقْدَامًا نَجِيبَا 
وَلَاحِظْ زِينَةَ الدُّنْيَا بِبُغْضٍ..... تَكُنْ عَبْدًا إلَى الْمَوْلَى حَبِيبَا 
فَمَنْ يَخْابُرْ زَخَارِفَهَا يَجِدْهَا ....مُخادعة لِطَالِبِهَا خَلُوبَا
 وَغُضَّ عَنْ الْمَحَارِمِ مِنْك طَرْفًا .....طَمُوحًا يَفْتِنُ الرَّجُلَ الْأَرِيبَا 
فَخَائِنَةُ الْعُيُونِ كَأُسْدِ غَابٍ ....إذَا مَا أُهْمِلَتْ وَثَبَتْ وُثُوبَا
 وَمَنْ يَغْضُضْ فُضُولَ الطَّرْفِ عَنْهَا.... يَجِدْ فِي قَلْبِهِ رَوْحًا وَطِيبَا
 وَلَا تُطْلِقْ لِسَانَكَ فِي كَلَامٍ..... يَجُرُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْقَادًا وَحُوبَا
 وَلَا يَبْرَحْ لِسَانُكَ كُلَّ وَقْتٍ..... بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ رَيَّانًا رَطِيبَا
 وَصَلِّ إذَا الدُّجَى أَرْخَى سُدُولًا..... وَلَا تتك للظلام هيوبا
تَجِدْ أُنْسًا إذَا أُودعتَ قَبْرًا..... وَفَارَقْتَ الْمُعَاشِرَ وَالنَّسِيبَا
 وَصُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْت تَجِدْهُ رِيًّا..... إذَا مَا قُمْتَ ظَمْآنًا سَغِيبَا
 وَكُنْ مُتَصَدِّقًا سِرًّا وَجَهْرًا..... وَلَا تَبْخَلْ وَكُنْ سَمْحًا وَهُوبَا 
تَجِدْ مَا قَدَّمَتْهُ يَدَاكَ ظِلًّا ....عليك إذا اشتكى النَّاسِ الْكُرُوبَا
 وَكُنْ حَسَنَ السَّجَايَا ذَا حَيَاءٍ..... طَلِيقَ الْوَجْهِ لَا شَكِسًا غَضُوبَا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

تَدَبَّرْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ يَنْفَعْك وَعْظُهُ...... فَإِنَّ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ أَبْلَغُ وَاعِظِ 
وَبِالْعَيْنِ ثُمَّ الْقَلْبِ لَاحِظْهُ.... وَاعْتَبِرْ مَعَانِيَهُ فَهْوَ الْهُدَى لِلْمُلَاحِظِ
 وَأَنْتَ إذَا أَتْقَنْت حِفْظَ حُرُوفِهِ..... فَكُنْ لِحُدُودِ اللَّهِ أَقْوَمَ حَافِظِ 
وَلَا يَنْفَعُ التَّجْوِيدُ لَافِظَ حُكْمِهِ ....وَإِنْ كَانَ بِالْقُرْآنِ أَفْصَحَ لَافِظِ 
وَيُعْرَفُ أَهْلُوهُ بِإِحْيَاءِ لَيْلِهِمْ.... وَصَوْمِ هَجِيرٍ لَاعِجِ الْحَرِّ قَائِظِ
 وَغَضِّهِمْ الْأَبْصَارَ عَنْ مَأْثَمٍ .....يَجُرُّ بِتَحْرِيرِ الْعُيُونِ اللَّوَاحِظِ
 وَكَظْمِهِمُ لِلْغَيْظِ عِنْدَ اسْتِعَارِهِ..... إذَا عَزَّ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ كَظْمُ الْمُغَايِظِ 
وَأَخْلَاقُهُمْ مَحْمُودَةٌ إنْ خَبَرْتهَا..... فَلَيْسَتْ بِأَخْلَاقٍ فِظَاظٍ غَلَائِظِ 
تَحَلَّوْا بِآدَابِ الْكِتَابِ وَأَحْسَنُوا الـ..... تَفَكُّرَ فِي أَمْثَالِهِ وَالْمَوَاعِظِ 
فَفَاضَتْ عَلَى الصَّبْرِ الْجَمِيلِ نُفُوسُهُمْ. .سَلَامٌ عَلَى تِلْكَ النُّفُوسِ الْفَوَائِظِ


الآداب الشرعية/ ابن مفلح

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

دَعْ الدُّنْيَا لِطَالِبِهَا*** لِتَسْلَمَ مِنْ مَعَاطِبهَا
 وَ لَا يَغْرُرْك عَاجِلُهَا ***وَ فَكِّرْ فِي عَوَاقِبِهَا 
فَإِنَّ سِهَامَ آفَتِهَا ***مَشُوبٌ فِي أَطَايِبِهَا
 وَإِنَّ بَرِيقَ دِرْهَمِهَا ***لَأَفْتَكُ مِنْ عَقَارِبِهَا
 وَكُنْ مُتَدَرِّعَ التَّقْوَى*** تُحَصَّنْ مِنْ قَوَاضِبهَا
فَإِنَّ سِهَامَ فِتْنَتِهَا*** لَتَرْشُقُ مِنْ جَوَانِبِهَا
 تُببيحُكَ فِي مَحَاسِنِهَا*** لِتَذْهَلَ عَنْ مَعَايِبِهَا
 فَتُبْدِي لِينَهَا خَدْعَا*** لِتَنْشَبَ فِي مَخَالِبِهَا
 فَكُنْ مِنْ أُسْدِهَا لَيْثًا*** وَلَا تَكُ مِنْ ثَعَالِبهَا
 فَإِنَّك إنْ سَلِمْت بِهَا*** فَإِنَّك مِنْ عَجَائِبِهَا 
وَ جَانِبْهَا فَإِنَّ الْبرَّ ***يَدْنُو مِنْ مُجَانِبِهَا
 وَكُنْ مِنْهَا عَلَى حَذَرٍ*** فَإِنَّك مِنْ مَطَالِبهَا
 فَكَمْ مِنْ صَاحِبٍ صَحِبَتْ** وَلَمْ تَنْصَحْ لِصَاحِبِهَا
 وَصَادَقَهَا لِيَنْهَبَهَا*** فَأَصْبَحَ مِنْ مَنَاهِبهَا
 فَلَا تَطْمَعْ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا بصَافٍ من شَوَائِبِهَا
 فَإِنَّ مَجَامِعَ الْأَكْدَارِ*** صُبَّتْ فِي مَشَارِبهَا
 وَكُنْ رَجُلًا مُنِيبَ الْ***قَلْبِ تَسْلَمْ مِنْ نَوَائِبِهَا 
وَسَلْ رَبَّ الْعِبَادِ الْعَوْ***نَ مِنْهُ عَلَى مَصَائِبِهَا 


الآداب الشرعية/ ابن مفلح

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي كِتَابِ بَهْجَةُ الْمَجَالِسِ : كَانَ يُقَالُ مَنْ خَافَ اللَّهَ وَرَجَاهُ أَمَّنَهُ خَوْفَهُ وَلَمْ يُحْرِمْهُ رَجَاءَهُ


 قَالَ بَعْضُ الْعُلَمَاءِ إلَى بَعْضِ إخْوَانِهِ : أَمَّا بَعْدُ فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ خَافَ اللَّهَ أَخَافَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يَخَفْ اللَّهَ أَخَافَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ،


 وَلِلْحَسَنِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ وَيُنْسَبُ إلَى الشَّافِعِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَاَللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ :


 خَفْ اللَّهَ وَارْجُهُ لِكُلِّ عَظِيمَةٍ*** وَلَا تُطِعْ النَّفْسَ اللَّجُوجَ فَتَنْدَمَا
 وَكُنْ بَيْنَ هَاتَيْنِ مِنْ الْخَوْفِ وَالرَّجَا*** وَأَبْشِرْ بعَفْوِ اللَّهِ إنْ كُنْتَ مُسْلِمَا
 فَلَمَّا قَسَا قَلْبِي وَضَاقَتْ مَذَاهِبِي*** جَعَلْتُ الرَّجَا مِنِّي لِعَفْوِك سُلَّمَا


 وَقَالَ آخَرُ : 


وَإِنِّي لَأَرْجُو اللَّهَ حَتَّى كَأَنَّمَا*** أَرَى بِجَمِيلِ الظَّنِّ مَا اللَّهُ صَانِعُ 


وَقَالَ مَنْصُورُ الْفَقِيهُ :


 قَطَعْتُ رَجَائِي مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ طُرَّا*** فَأَصْبَحْتُ مِنْ رِقِّ الرَّجَاءِ لَهُمْ حُرَّا
 وَعَدْلُ يَأْسِي بَيْنَهُمْ فَأَجَلُّهُمْ*** إذَا ذُكِرُوا قَدْرًا كَأَدْنَاهُمْ قَدْرَا
 غِنًى عَنْهُمْ بِاَللَّهِ لَا مُتَطَاوِلًا ***عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَلَا قَائِلًا هُجْرَا 
وَكَيْفَ يَعِيبُ النَّاسَ بِالْمَنْعِ مُؤْمِنٌ ***يَرَى النَّفْعَ مِمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ النَّفْعَ وَالضَّرَّا
 عَلَيْهِ اتِّكَالِي فِي الشَّدَائِدِ كُلِّهَا ***وَحَسْبِي بِهِ عِنْدَ الشَّدَائِدِ لِي ذُخْرَا 




وَأَنْشَدَ بَعْضُهُمْ وَهُوَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يُوسُفَ :


 أَسِيرُ الْخَطَايَا عِنْدَ بَابِك وَاقِفُ*** عَلَى وَجَلٍ مِمَّا بِهِ أَنْتَ عَارِفُ
 يَخَافُ ذُنُوبًا لَمْ يَغِبْ عَنْك غَيْبُهَا*** وَيَرْجُوكَ فِيهَا فَهْوَ رَاجٍ وَخَائِفُ
 فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُرْجَى سِوَاكَ وَيُتَّقَى ***وَمَا لَكَ فِي فَصْلِ الْقَضَاءِ مُخَالِفُ
 فَيَا سَيِّدِي لَا تُخْزِنِي فِي صَحِيفَتِي*** إذَا نُشِرَتْ يَوْمَ الْحِسَابِ الصَّحَائِفُ
 وَكُنْ مُؤْنِسِي فِي ظُلْمَةِ الْقَبْرِ*** عِنْدَمَا يَصْدُ ذَوُو الْقُرْبَى وَيَجْفُو الْمُوَالِفُ
 لَئِنْ ضَاقَ عَنِّي عَفْوُكَ الْوَاسِعُ الَّذِي*** أُرَجِّي لِإِسْرَافِي فَإِنِّي لَتَالِفُ .


الآداب الشرعية/ شَمْسُ الدِّينِ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُفْلِحٍ الْمَقْدِسِيُّ الْحَنْبَلِيُّ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أما آن يا أخ أن تستفيقا***وأن تتناسى الحمى والعقيقا
وقد ضحك الشيب في عارضيك***وبانت مساويك فيه بروقا
وركب أتاهم وقد عرضوا***على أتباع المنايا طروقا
أدارت عليهم كؤوس الحمام***صبـــــ  ــــوحا أو غبـــــوقا 
و ما زال فيهم غراب الحمام****فيسمعهم للمنايا نعيقا
ويحجل في عرصات القصور***حتى أعاد الفسيحات ضيقا
ألا فازجر النفس عن غيها****عساك تجوز الصراط الدقيقا
مقام به تذهل المرضعات****وتلقى الحوامل وعدا صدوقا
وتبرز للناس نار الجحيم****لها عنق تترامى حريقا
شرابهم المهل في قعرها****تقطع أمعاءهم والعروقا
إذا طبقت فوقهم لم يكن****لتسمع إلا البكا والشهيقا
أذلك خير أم القاصرات****تخال مباسمهن البروقا
قصرن على حب أزواجهن****فمشتاق  ة تتلقى مشوقا
 لقد فاز من كان للمصطفى****بدار المقامة يوما رفيقا
=============
يا جامع المال يرجو أن يدوم له****كل ما استطعت وقدم للموازين
ولا تكن كالذي قد قال إذ حضرت****وفاته ثلث مالي للمساكين
=============
لا تأسفن على الدنيا وخليها***فالموت لا شك يفنينا ويفنيها
واعمل لدار يكن رضوان خازنها****والجار أحمد والرحمن عاليها
أرض لها ذهب والمسك طينتها***والزعفر  ن حشيش نابت فيها
أنهارها لبن محض من عسل***والخمر يجري رحيقا في مجاريها
والطير تجري على الأغصان عاكفة***تسبح الله جهرا في مغانيها
أحمد دلالها والرب بائعها***وجبريل ينادي في نواحيها 
من يشتري الدار في الفردوس يغمرها ***بركعة في ظلام الليل يحييها
أين الملوك الذي عن حظها غفلت ***حتى سقاهم بكأس الموت ساقيها
أفنى القرون وأفنى كل ذي عمر ***كذلك الموت يفني كل من فيها
والموت أحدق بالدنيا وزخرفها ***والناس في غفلة عن ترك ما فيها
لو أنها عقلت ماذا يراد بها*** ما طاب عيش لها يوما ويلهيها
تلهو وتأمل آمالا تسر بها ***شريعة الموت تطوينا وتطويها
والله لو قنعت نفس بما رزقت*** من المعيشة إلا كان يكفيها
والله والله ايمانا مكررة*** ثلاثة من يمين بعد ثانيها
لو أن في صخرة صما ملململة*** في البحر راسية ملس نواحيها
رزقا لعبد يراه الله لانفلقت ***حتى تؤدي إليه كل ما فيها
أو كان تحت طباق السبع مسلكه***ا لسهل الله في المرقى مراقيها
حتى ينال الذي في اللوح خط له فإن أتته وإلا سوف يأتيها
أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعها*** ودورنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها
تلك المنازل في الآفات خاوية*** أضحت خرابا وذاق الموت بانيها


==================
بستان الواعظين ورياض السامعين/ ابن الجوزى

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مالي وقفت على القبور مسلماً     ***قَبْرَ الحَبِيْبِ فَلَمْ يَرُدَّ جَوَابِي
أحبيبُ ما لك لا تردُّ جوابنا    *** أنسيتَ بعدي خلة الأحبابِ
قَالَ الحَبِيْبُ: وَكَيْفَ لِي بِجَوَابِكم***     و انا رهين جنادل وتراب
أكل الترابُ محاسني فنسيتكم    *** و حجبت عن أهلي وعن أترابي
فَعَلَيْكُمُ مِنِّي السَّلاَمُ تَقَطَّعَتْ***     مني ومنكم خلة الأحباب




بستان الواعظين/ ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

مما ينسب للشافعي:
عُفّوا تَعُفُّ نِساؤُكُم في المَحرَمِ****	وَتَجَنَّبوا ما لا يَليقُ بِمُسلِمِ
إِنَّ الزِنا دَينٌ فَإِن أَقرَضتَهُ****كان  َ الوَفا مِن أَهلِ بَيتِكَ فَاِعلَمِ
يا هاتِكاً حُرَمَ الرِجالِ وَقاطِعاً****	سُبُلَ المَوَدَّةِ عِشتَ غَيرَ مُكَرَّمِ
لَو كُنتَ حُرّاً مِن سُلالَةِ ماجِدٍ****	ما كُنتَ هَتّاكاً لِحُرمَةِ مُسلِمِ
مَن يَزنِ يُزنَ بِهِ وَلَو بِجِدارِهِ****	إِن كُنتَ يا هَذا لَبيباً فَاِفهَمِ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الدمع في خد من عصى حسن***حسب الفتى من دموعه الحزن
يا من شكى حافظاه خلوته****لما خلا والعباد ما فطن
قد كان ربي عليك مطلعا****وأنت لاهي الفؤاد مفتتن
لم تهتك السر إذ خلوت به****ولا انقضت من عطائه المنن
النار تسعى إلى العصاة غدا***لم يعلم المذنبون وما وسن
==============
آه على سفرة بغير إياب****آه من حسرة على الأحباب
آه من سكرة بغير شراب****آه من رقدة بغير ركاب
آه من مضجعي وحيدا فريدا***بين فرش من الحصى والتراب


بستان الواعظين/ ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كان عبد الله بن المبارك يتجر في البز ويقول لولا خمسة ما تجرت سفيان الثوري وسفيان بن عيينة والفضيل بن عياض ومحمد بن السماك وابن عليه 


و كان يخرج يتجر إلى خراسان فكلما ربح من شيء أخذ القوت للعيال ونفقة الحج والباقي يصل به إخوانه الخمسة 


فقدم سنة فقيل له :قد ولي ابن عليه القضاء فلم يأته ولم يصله بالصرة التي كان يصله بها في كل سنة 
فبلغ ابن علية أن ابن المبارك قد قدم فركب إليه وتنكس على رأسه فلم يرفع به عبد الله بن المبارك رأسا ولم يكلمه فانصرف 
فلما كان من غد كتب إليه رقعة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أسعدك الله بطاعته وتولاك بحفظه وحاطك بحياطته قد كنت منتظرا لبركة صلتك أتبرك بها وجئتك أمس فلم تكلمني ورأيتك واجدا علي فأي شيء رأيت مني حتى أعتذر إليك منه.
فلما وردت الرقعة على عبد الله بن المبارك دعا بالدواة والقرطاس وقال يأبي هذا الرجل إلا أن نقشر له العصا ثم كتب إليه: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:


يا جاعل الدين له بازيا ... يصطاد أموال المساكين
احتلت للدنيا ولذاتها ... بحيلة تذهب بالدين
فصرت مجنوناً بها بعدما ... كنت دواء للمجانين
أين رواياتك في سردها ... عن ابن عون وابن سيرين؟
أين رواياتك في سردها ... لترك أبواب السلاطين؟
إن قلت: أكرهت فذا باطل ... زل حمار العلم في الطين




فلما وقف ابن علية على هذه الأبيات قام من مجلس القضاء فوطىء بساط هارون وقال يا أمير المؤمنين الله الله أرحم شيبتي فإن لا أصبر للخطأ.


 فقال له هارون: لعل هذا المجنون أغرى بقلبك 
فقال: الله الله أنقذني أنقذك الله 
فأعفاه من القضاء فلما اتصل بعبد الله بن المبارك ذلك وجه إليه بالصرة.


وقيل لما ولي ابن عليه صدقات البصرة كتب عبد الله بن المبارك إليه هذه الأبيات فجعل ابن علية يقرأها ويبكي.


طبقات الحنابلة/أبو الحسين ابن أبي يعلى ، محمد بن محمد (المتوفى : 526هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

من عاشَ دهراً فسيأتيه الأجَلْ ... والمرءُ تَوَّاقٌ إلى ما لم يَنَلْ
الموْت يتلُوهُ ويُلْهِيه الأمَلْ
وقال الآخر:
كلُّنا يأمُلُ مدّاً في الأَجَلْ ... والمنايا هي آفاتُ الأَمَلْ
وقال الآخر: 
لا يغُرَّنْكَ مَسَاءٌ ساكنٌ ... قد يُوَافِي بالمنيَّات السَّحَرْ


وقال التَّيميُّ:
إذا كانت السّبعونُ سنَّك لم يكن ... لدائك إلاّ أن تموتَ طبيبُ
وإنَّ امرأً قد سار سبعين حِجَّةً ... إلى منهَلٍ من وردِهِ لقَريبُ
إذا ما مَضَى القرنُ الذي كنتَ فيهم ... وخُلِّفْتَ في قَرْنٍ فأنتَ غَريب
إذا ما خلوتَ الدَّهرَ يوماً فلا تقُل ... خلوتُ ولكن قُلْ: عَلَيَّ رقيبُ


=====================
خَلِّ جنبيك لرامِ ... وامضِ عنهُ بسَلامِ
مُتْ بداءِ الصَّمت خيرٌ ... لك من داءِ الكلام
إنّما السّالم مَن ألْ ... جَمَ فاهُ بلجَامِ
رُبّما استفتَحتَ بالقو ... ل مَغاليقَ الْحمام
رُبَّ لَفظٍ سَاقَ آجا ... لَ فِئام وفِئامِ
فالبَس الناس على الصِّ ... حَّةِ منهم والسَّقامِ
والمنايا آكلاتٌ ... شارباتٌ للأَنام
شبتَ يا هذَا وما تَتْ ... رُكُ أخلاقَ الغلامِ


البيان والتبيين/ الجاحظ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أبو إسحاق الألبيري
 أتيتك راجيا ياذا الجلال ... ففرج ما ترى من سوء حالي 
 عصيتك سيدي ويلي بجهلي ... وعيب الذنب لم يخطر ببالي 
 إلى من يشتكي المملوك إلا .....إلى مولاه يا مولى الموالي 
 لعمرى ليت أمي لم تلدني ... ولم أغضبك في ظلم الليالي 
 فها أنا عبدك العاصي فقير ... إلى رحماك فاقبل لي سؤالي 
 فإن عاقبت يا ربي تعاقب ... محقا بالعذاب وبالنكال 
 وإن تعف فعفوك قد أراني ... لأفعالي وأوزاري الثقال 
**********
تفت فؤادك الأيام فتا * * * وتنحت جسمك الساعات نحتا
وتدعوك المنون دعاء صدق * * * ألا يا صاح أنت أريد أنتا
أراك تحب عرسا ذات خدر * * * أبتَّ طلاقها الأكياس بتا
تنام الدهر ويحك في غطيط * * * بها حتى إذا مت انتبهتا
فكم ذا أنت مخدوع وحتى * * * متى لا ترعوي عنها وحتى
أبا بكر دعوتك لو أجبتا * * * إلى ما فيه حظك لو عقلتا
إلى علم تكون به إماما * * * مطاعاً إن نهيت وإن أمرتا
ويجلو ما بعينك من غشاها * * * ويهديك الطرق إذا ضللتا
وتحمل منه في ناديك تاجا * * * ويكسوك الجمال إذا عريتا
ينالك نفعه ما دمت حيا * * * ويبقى ذكره لك إن ذهبتا
هو العضب المهند ليس ينبو * * * تصيب به مقاتل من أردتا
وكنز لا تخاف عليه لصا * * * خفيف الحمل يوجد حيث كنتا
يزيد بكثرة الإنفاق منه * * * وينقص إن به كفا شددتا
فلو قد ذقت من حلواه طعما * * * لآثرت التعلم واجتهدتا
ولم يشغلك عنه هوى مطاعٌ * * * ولا دنيا بزخرفها فُتنتا
ولا ألهاك عنه أنيق روضٍ * * * ولا دنيا بزينتها كلفتا
فقوت الروح أرواح المعاني * * * وليس بأن طعمت ولا شربتا
فواظبه وخذ بالجد فيه * * * فإن أعطاكه الله انتفعتا
وإن أعطيت فيه طويل باعٍ * * * وقال الناس إنك قد علمتا
فلا تأمن سؤال الله عنه * * * بتوبيخ : علمتَ فما عملتا
فرأس العلم تقوى الله حقا * * * وليس بأن يقال لقد رأستا
وأفضل ثوبك الإحسان لكن * * * نرى ثوب الإساءة قد لبستا
إذا ما لم يفدك العلم خيرا * * * فخير منه أن لو قد جهلتا
وإن ألقاك فهمك في مهاوٍ * * * فليتك ثم ليتك ما فهمتا
ستجني من ثمار العجز جهلا * * * وتصغر في العيون إذا كبرتا
وتُفقد إن جهلت وأنت باق * * * وتوجد إن علمت ولو فُقدتا
وتذكر قولتي لك بعد حين * * * إذا حقا بها يوما عملتا
وإن أهملتها ونبذت نصحا * * * وملت إلى حطام قد جمعتا
فسوف تعض من ندم عليها * * * وما تغني الندامة إن ندمتا
إذا أبصرت صحبك في سماء * * * قد ارتفعوا عليك وقد سفلتا 
فراجعها ودع عنك الهوينى * * * فما بالبطء تدرك ما طلبتا 
ولا تختَل بمالك والهُ عنه * * * فليس المال إلا ما علمتا
وليس لجاهل في الناس مغن * * * ولو مُلك العراق له تأتا
سينطق عنك علمك في ملاءٍ * * * ويكتب عنك يوما إن كتمتا
وما يغنيك تشييد المباني * * * إذا بالجهل نفسك قد هدمتا
جعلت المال فوق العلم جهلا * * *لعمرك في القضية ما عدلتا
وبينهما بنص الوحي بون * * * ستعلمه إذا طه قرأتا
لئن رفع الغني لواء مال * * * لأنت لواء علمك قد رفعتا
لئن جلس الغني على الحشايا * * * لأنت على الكواكب قد جلستا
وإن ركب الجياد مسومات * * * لأنت مناهج التقوى ركبتا
ومهما افتض أبكار الغواني * * * فكم بكر من الحِكم افتضضتا
وليس يضرك الإقتار شيئا * * * إذا ما أنت ربك قد عرفتا
فماذا عنده لك من جميل * * * إذا بفناء طاعته أنختا
فقابل بالقبول لنصح قولي * * * فإن أعرضت عنه فقد خسرتا
وإن راعيته قولا وفعلا * * * وتاجرت الإله به ربحتا
فليست هذه الدنيا بشيءٍ * * * تسوؤك حقبة وتسر وقتا
وغايتها إذا فكرت فيها * * * كفيئك أو كحلمك إذ حلُمتا
سجنتَ بها وأنت لها محب * * * فكيف تحب ما فيه سجنتا
وتطعمك الطعام وعن قريب* * * ستطعم منك ما فيها طعمتا
وتعرى إن لبست بها ثيابا * * * وتكسى إن ملابسها خلعتا
وتشهد كل يوم دفن خل * * * كأنك لا تراد لما شهدتا
ولم تخلق لتعمرها ولكن * * * لتعبرها فجد لما خلقتا
وإن هدمت فزدها أنت هدما * * * وحصن أمر دينك ما استطعتا
ولا تحزن على ما فات منها * * * إذا ما أنت في أخراك فزتا
فليس بنافع ما نلت منها * * * من الفاني إذا الباقي حرمتا
ولا تضحك مع السفهاء يوما * * * فإنك سوف تبكي إن ضحكتا
ومن لك بالسرور وأنت رهن * * * وما تدري أتُفدى أم غللتا
وسل من ربك التوفيق فيها * * * وأخلص في السؤال إذا سألتا
وناد إذا سجدت له اعترافا * * * بما نادا ذو النون ابن متى
ولازم بابه قرعا عساه * * * سيفتح بابه لك إن قرعتا
وأكثر ذكره في الأرض دأبا * * * لتُذكر في السماء إذا ذكرتا
ولا تقل الصبا فيه امتهال * * * ونكر كم صغير قد دفنتا
وقل يا ناصحي بل أنت أولى * * * بنصحك لو لفعلك قد نظرتا
تقطعني على التفريط لوما * * * وبالتفريط دهرك قد قطعتا
وفي صغري تخوفني المنايا * * * وما تدري بحالك حيث شختا
وكنت مع الصبا أهدى سبيلا * * * فما لك بعد شيبك قد نكثتا
وها أنا لم أخض بحر الخطايا * * * كما قد خضته حتى غرقتا
ولم أشرب حُميا أم دفرٍ * * * وأنت شربتها حتى سكرتا
ولم أنشأ بعصر فيه نفع * * * وأنت نشأت فيه وما انتفعتا
ولم أحلل بواد فيه ظلم * * * وأنت حللت فيه وانتهكتا
لقد صاحبتَ أعلاما كبارا * * * ولم أرك اقتديت بمن صحبتا
وناداك الكتاب فلم تجبه * * * ونبهك المشيب فما انتبهتا
ويقبح بالفتى فعل التصابي * * * وأقبح منه شيخ قد تفتا
ونفسك ذم لا تذمم سواها * * * لعيب فهي أجدر من ذممتا
وأنت أحق بالتفنيد من * * * ولو كنت اللبيب لما نطقتا
ولو بكت الدما عيناك خوفا * * * لذنبك لم أقل لك قد أمنتا
ومن لك بالأمان وأنت عبد * * * أُمرت فما ائتمرت ولا أطعتا
ثقلت من الذنوب ولست تخشى * * * لجهلك أن تخف إذا وزنتا
وتشفق للمصر على المعاصي * * * وترحمه ونفسك ما رحمتا
رجعت القهقرى وخبطت عشوى * * * لعمرك لو وصلت لما رجعتا
ولو وافيت ربك دون ذنب * * * ونوقشت الحساب إذاً هلكتا
ولم يظلمك في عمل ولكن * * * عسير أن تقوم بما حملتا
ولو قد جئت يوم الحشر فردا * * * وأبصرت المنازل فيه شتى
لأعظمت الندامة فيه لهفا * * * على ما في حيتك قد أضعتا
تفر من الهجير وتتقيه * * * فهلا من جهنم قد فررتا
ولست تطيق أهونها عذابا * * * ولو كنت الحديد به لذبتا
ولا تنكر فإن الأمر جد * * * وليس كما حسبت ولا ظننتا
أبا بكر كشفت أقل عيبي * * * وأكثره ومعظمه سترتا
فقل ما شئت في من المخازي * * * وضاعفها فإنك قد صدقتا
ومهما عبتني فلفرط علمي * * * بباطنه كأنك قد مدحتا
فلا ترض المعايب فهو عار * * * عظيم يورث المحبوب مقتا 
وتهوي بالوجيه من الثريا * * * ويبدله مكان الفوق تحتا
كما الطاعات تبلك الدراري * * * وتجعلك القريب وإن بعدتا
وتنشر عنك في الدنيا جميلا * * * وتلقى البر فيها حيث شئتا
وتمشي في مناكبها عزيزا * * * وتجني الحمد فيما قد غرستا
وأنت ان لم تُعرف بعيبٍ* * * ولا دنست ثوبك مذ نشأتا
ولا سابقت في ميدان زورٍ * * * ولا أوضعتَ فيه ولا خببتا
فإن لم تنأ عنه نشبت فيه * * * ومن لك بالخلاص إذا نشبتا
تدنس ما تطهر منك حتى * * * كأنك قبل ذلك ما طهرتا
وصرت أسير ذنبك في وثاق * * * وكيف لك الفكاك وقد أُسرتا
فخف أبناء جنسك واخش منهم * * * كما تخشى الضراغم والسبنتا
وخالطهم وزايلهم حِذارا * * * وكن كالسامري إذا لُمستا
وإن جهلوا عليك فقل سلام * * * لعلك سوف تسلم إن فعلتا
ومن لك بالسلامة في زمان * * * تنال العصم إلا إن عصمتا
ولا تلبث بحي فيه ضيمٌ * * * يميت القلب إلا إن كُبلتا
وغرب فالتغرب فيه خير * * *وشرق إن بريقك قد شرقتا
فليس الزهد في الدنيا خمولا * * * لأنت بها الأمير إذا زهدتا
ولو فوق الأمير تكون فيها * * * سموا وارتفاعا كنت أنتا
فإن فارقتها وخرجت منها * * * إلى دار السلام فقد سلمتا
وإن أكرمتها ونظرت فيها * * * لإكرام فنفسك قد أهنتا
جمعتُ لك النصائح فامتثلها * * * حياتك فهي أفضل ما امتثلتا
وطولتُ العتاب وزدت فيه * * * لأنك في البطالة قد أطلتا
ولا يغررك تقصيري وسهوي * * * وخذ بوصيتي لك إن رشدتا
وقد أردفتها تسعا حسانا * * * وكانت قبل ذا مائة وستا
وصلى على تمام الرسل ربي * * * وعترته الكريمة ما ذكرتا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قرأ الحسن: { قُلْ مَتَاعُ الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ } قال: رحم الله عبدا صحبها على حسب ذلك، ما  الدنيا كلها أولها وآخرها إلا كرجل نام نومة، فرأى في منامه بعض ما يحب، ثم انتبه.


وقال ابن مَعين: كان أبو مُسْهِر ينشد:
و لا خير في الدنيا لمن لم يكن له ... مِنَ الله في دار المقام نَصيبُ
فإن تُعْجب الدنيا رجَالا فإنها ... مَتَاع قليل والزّوَال قريبُ 


 تفسير القرآن العظيم/ أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي [ 700 -774 هـ ]

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ :
 دِينُ النَّبِيِّ مُحَمَّدٍ آثَارُ **نِعْمَ الْمَطِيَّةُ لِلْفَتَى الْأَخْبَارُ 
لَا تُخْدَعَنَّ عَنْ الْحَدِيثِ وَ أَهْلِهِ **فَالرَّأْيُ لَيْلٌ وَالْحَدِيثُ نَهَارُ
 وَلَرُبَّمَا جَهِلَ الْفَتَى طُرُقَ الْهُدَى** وَالشَّمْسُ طَالِعَةٌ لَهَا أَنْوَارُ


 وَلِبَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ :
 الْعِلْمُ قَالَ اللَّهُ قَالَ رَسُولُهُ*** قَالَ الصَّحَابَةُ لَيْسَ خُلْفٌ فِيهِ
مَا الْعِلْمُ نَصْبُكَ لِلْخِلَافِ سَفَاهَةً*** بَيْنَ النُّصُوصِ وَبَيْنَ رَأْيِ سَفِيهِ 
كَلًّا وَ لَا نَصْبُ الْخِلَافِ جَهَالَةً*** بَيْنَ الرَّسُولِ وَبَيْنَ رَأْيِ فَقِيهِ
 كَلًّا وَ لَا رَدُّ النُّصُوصِ تَعَمُّدًا*** حَذَرًا مِنْ التَّجْسِيمِ وَالتَّشْبِيهِ
 حَاشَا النُّصُوصَ مِنْ الَّذِي رُمِيَتْ بِهِ ***مِنْ فِرْقَةِ التَّعْطِيلِ وَالتَّمْوِيهِ


إعلام الموقعين عن رب العالمين/ابن القيم

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَقَالَ مِسْعَرُ بْنُ كِدَامٍ يُوصِي ابْنَهُ كِدَامًا شِعْرًا :
إنِّي مَنَحْتُكَ يَا كِدَامُ وَصِيَّتِي=== فَاسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِ أَبٍ عَلَيْكَ شَفِيقِ
 أَمَّا الْمُزَاحَةُ وَالْمِرَاءُ فَدَعْهُمَا ===خُلُقَانِ لَا أَرْضَاهُمَا لِصَدِيقِ 
إنِّي بَلَوْتُهُمَا فَلَمْ أَحْمَدْهُمَا=== لِمُجاوِرٍ جَارٍ وَلَا لِرَفِيقِ
 وَالْجَهْلُ يُزْرِي بِالْفَتَى في قومه=== وَعُرُوقُهُ فِي النَّاسِ أَيُّ عُرُوقِ 


وَقَالَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الرِّيَاشِيُّ :
 وَإِذَا بُلِيتُ بِجَاهِلٍ مُتَجَاهِلٍ=== يَجِدُ الْمُحَالَ مِنْ الْأُمُورِ صَوَابَا
 أَوْلَيْتُهُ مِنِّي السُّكُوتَ وَرُبَّمَا=== كَانَ السُّكُوتُ عَنْ الْجَوَابِ جَوَابَا


الآداب الشرعية/ شَمْسُ الدِّينِ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُفْلِحٍ الْمَقْدِسِيُّ الْحَنْبَلِيُّ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أنشدنا أبو مزاحم موسى بن عبيد الله بن يحيى بن خاقان لنفسه:




أعوذ بعزة الله السلام== و قدرته من البدع العظام
 أبين مذهبي فيمن أراه==إماما في الحلال وفي الحرام
 كما بينت في القراء قولي== فلاح القول معتليا أمامي 
و لا أعدو ذوي الآثار منهم== فهم قصدي وهم نور التمام
 أقول الآن في الفقهاء قولا== على الانصاف جد به اهتمامي
 أرى بعد الصحابة تابعيهم== لذى فتياهم بهم ائتمامي
 علمت إذا عزمت على اقتدائي== بهم إني مصيب في اعتزامي
 و بعد التابعين أئمة لي== سأذكر بعضهم عند انتظامي 
فسفيان العراق و مالك في== حجازهم و أوزاعي شامي
 ألا و ابن المبارك قدوة لي== نعم و الشافعي أخو الكرام 
و سام بذكري النعمان فيهم==فنعم فتى به سامى المسامي
 و ممن أرتضى فأبو عبيد ==و ارضى بابن حنبل الإمام 
فآخذ من مقالهم اختياري== و ما أنا بالمباهى و المسامي
 و أخذى بإختلافهم مباح ==لتوسيع الإله على الأنام
 و لست مخالفا إن صح لي== عن رسول الله قول بالكلام
 إذا خالفت قول رسول الله ربي ==خشيبت عقاب رب ذي انتقام
 و ما قال الرسول فلا خلاف== له يارب أبلغه سلامي


 و قال أبو عمر قد يحتمل قوله فآخذ من مقالهم اختياري وجهين:


* أحدهما أن يكون مذهبة في ذلك كمذهب القاسم بن محمد ومن تابعه من العلماء أن الاختلاف سعة ورحمة 
*و الوجه الآخر أن يكون أراد  آخذ من مقالهم اختياري: أي أصير من أقاويلهم إلى ما قام عليه الدليل فإذا بان لي صحته اخترته, و هذا أولى من أن يضاف إلى أحد الأخذ بما أراده في دين الله بغير برهان 


جامع بيان العلم وفضله/يوسف بن عبد البر النمري

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الناسُ مِن جِهَةِ التِمثالِ اَكفاءُ===.	أَبوهُمُ آدَمُ وَالأُمُ حَوّاءُ
نَفسٌ كَنَفسٍ وَأَرواحٌ مُشاكَلَةٌ	===وَأَعظُمٍ خُلِقَت فيها وَ أَعضاءُ
وَإِنَّما أُمَّهاتُ الناسِ أَوعِيَةٌ	===مُستَودِعاتٌ وَلِلأَحسابِ آباءُ
فَإِن يَكُن لَهُمُ مِن أَصلِهِم شَرَفٌ	===يُفاخِرونَ بِهِ فَالطينُ وَالماءُ
ما الفَضلُ إِلا لِأَهلِ العِلمِ إِنَّهُمُ	 ===عَلى الهُدى لِمَنِ اِستَهدى أَدِلّاءُ
وَقَدرُ كُلِّ اِمرِئٍ ما كاَن يُحسِنُهُ	===وَلِلرِجالِ عَلى الأَفعالِ اسماءُ
وَضِدُّ كُلِّ اِمرِئٍ ما كانَ يَجهَلُهُ===	وَالجاهِلونَ لِأَهلِ العِلمِ أَعداءُ
وَإِن أَتَيتَ بِجودٍ مِن ذَوي نَسَبٍ===	فَإِنَّ نِسبَتَنا جودٌ وَعَلياءُ
فَفُز بِعِلمٍ وَلا تَطلُب بِهِ بَدَلاً===	فَالناسُ مَوتى وَأهُلُ العِلمِ أَحياءُ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

حدثنا محمد بن الحسين حدثني يحيى بن بسطام قال : قلت لجار لضغيم : سمعت ابا مالك يذكر من الشعر شيئا ؟ قال : ما سمعته يذكر إلا بيتا واحدا 
 قلت :ما هو ؟ 
قال : 
 قد يخزن الورع التقى لسانه ... حذر الكلام و إنه لمفوه


 الصمت /ابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

والوجه تخلقه المزاحة إنها.... لفظ يضر ومنطق لا يرشد 
 فدع المزاحة للسفيه فربما... هاجت عجاج عداوة لا تحمد 
---------------
 لم يقل عبد الله بن المبارك رحمه الله مثل هذين البيتين : 
 تعاهد لسانك إن اللسان.... سريع إلى المرء في قتله 
 وهذا اللسان بريد الفؤاد... يدل الرجال على عقله
----------------
لسان الفتى سبع عليه شذاته... و إلا يزغ من غربه فهو آكله 
 وما العجز إلا منطق متنوع... سواء عليه حق أمر و باطله
---------------
استر العي ما استطعت بصمت... إن في الصمت راحة للصموت
 و اجعل الصمت إن عييت جوابا ...رب قول جوابه في السكوت
---------------
حدثني الحسن بن الصباح ، أنه حدث عن عباءة بن كليب قال : أتاني مؤمل الشاعر فقال : قد علمت أنك لا تروي شعرا ولكن اسمع هذه الثلاثة الأبيات إذا سافهك لئيم أبدا فامتثلها له ، ولا تجبه :
 إذا نطق اللئيم فلا تجبه ...فخير من إجابته السكوت 
 لئيم القوم يشتمني فيحظى... و لو دمه سفكت لما حظيت
 فلست مشاتما أبدا لئيما... خزيت لمن يشاتمني خزيت 
-----------------
حدثني يعقوب بن عبيد قال : قرأت على حائط بالإسكندرية مكتوب :
لعمرك ما للمرء كالرب حافظ...  و لا مثل عقل المرء للمرء واعظ 
 لسانك لا يلقيك في الغي  لفظه... فإنك مأخوذ بما أنت لافظ 
---------------
أطلع أبو الأسود الدؤلي مولى له على سر له ، فبثه فقال أبو الأسود : 
 أمنت على السر امرءا غير حازم... ولكنه في النصح غير مريب
 فذاع به في الناس حتى كأنه ...بعلياء نار أوقدت بثقوب 
 و ما كل ذي نصح بمعطيك نصحه... و لا كل من ناصحته بلبيب 
 ولكن إذا ما استجمعا عند واحد... فحق له من طاعة بنصيب
-------------
لسانك ما بخلت به مصون.... فلا تهمله ليس له قيود
و سكن بالصمات خبيء صدر ...كما يخبأ الزبرجد و الفريد
 فإنك لن ترد الدهر قولا ..نطقت به و أندية قعود
 كما لم ترتجع مسقاة ماء ...و لم يرتد في الرحم الوليد
----------------
أدبت نفسي فما وجدت لها... من بعد تقوى الإله من أدب 
 في كل حالاتها و إن قصرت... أفضل من صمتها عن الكذب 
 و غيبة الناس إن غيبتهم... حرمها ذو الجلال في الكتب 
إن كان من فضة كلامك يا... نفس فإن السكوت من ذهب 


 الصمت/ ابن أبي الدنيا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

فإن المر حين يسر حلو *** وإن الحلو حين يضر مر
فَخُذ مُرّاً تُصادِف منهُ حلواً ... وَلا تَعدِلُ إلى حلوٍ يَضرُّ
اللطائف/ ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

يا مفنيا عمره في الكأس والوتر ... و راعيا في الدجى للأنجم الزهر
يبكي حبيبا جفاه أو ينادم من ... يهفو لديه كغصن باسم الزهر
منعما بين لذات يمحقها ... و لا يُخلد من فخر و لا سير
 و عاذلا لي فيما ظلت أكتبه ... يبدي التعجب من صبري و من فكري
 يقول مالك قد أفنيت عمرك في ... حبر و طرس عن الأغصان و الحبر
 و ظلت تسهر طول الليل في تعب ... و لا ترى  أبد الأيام في ضجر
 أقصر فإني أدري بالذي طمحت ... لأفقه همتي واسأل عن الأثر
 و اسمع لقول الذي تتلى محاسنه ... من بعد ما صار مثل الترب كالسور 
 جمال ذي الأرض كانوا في الحياة وهم ... بعد الممات جمال الكتب والسير 


نفح الطيب من غصن الأندلس الرطيب / المقري التلمساني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قد ذهب الحي إلى عرسه......و  عذب الميت في رمسه
 مرتهن النفس بأعمالها.... لا يأمن الإطلاق من حبسه 
 لنفسه صالح أعمالها ....و ما سوى هذا على نفسه
======
يا غافلين أفيقوا قبل بعثكم....و قبل يؤخذ بالأقدام واللم
و الناس أجمع طرا شاخصون عراة....لا ينطقون بلابكم و لا صمم
و الخلق قد شغلوا و الحشر جامعهم....و الله طالبهم بالحل والحرم
و قد تبدى لأهل الجمع كلهم....وعد الإله من التعذيب و النقم
و كل نفس لدي الجبار شاخصة....لا ينطقون بلا روح من الزحم
 بستان الواعظين ورياض السامعين/ ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اعْمَلْ بِعِلْمِكَ تَغْنَمْ أَيُّهَا الرَّجُلُ ... لَا يَنْفَعُ الْعِلْمُ إِنْ لَمْ يَحْسُنِ الْعَمَلُ
وَ الْعِلْمُ زَيْنٌ وَتَقَوَى اللَّهِ زِينَتُهُ ... وَ الْمُتَّقُونَ لَهُمْ فِي عِلْمِهِمْ شُغُلُ
وَ حُجَّةُ اللَّهِ يَا ذَا الْعِلْمِ بَالِغَةٌ ... لَا الْمَكْرُ يَنْفَعُ فِيهَا لَا وَ لَا الْحِيَلُ
تَعَلَّمِ الْعِلْمَ وَ اعْمَلْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتَ بِهِ ... لَا يُلْهِيَنَّكَ عَنْهُ اللَّهْوُ وَالْجَدَلُ
وَ عَلِّمِ النَّاسَ وَ اقْصِدْ نَفْعَهُمْ أَبَدًا ... إِيَّاكَ إِيَّاكَ أَنْ يَعْتَادَكَ الْمَلَلُ
وَ عِظْ أَخَاكَ بِرِفْقٍ عِنْدَ زَلَّتِهِ ... فَالْعِلْمُ يَعْطِفُ مَنْ يَعْتَادُهُ الزَّلَلُ
وَإِنْ تَكُنْ بَيْنَ قَوْمٍ لَا خَلَاقَ لَهُمْ ... فَأْمُرْ عَلَيْهِمْ بِمَعْرُوفٍ إِذَا جَهَلُوا
فَإِنْ عَصَوْكَ فَرَاجِعْهُمْ بِلَا ضَجَرٍ ... وَ اصْبِرْ وَ صَابِرْ وَ لَا يَحْزُنْكَ مَا فَعَلُوا
فَكُلُّ شَاةٍ بِرِجْلَيْهَا مُعَلَّقَةٌ ... عَلَيْكَ نَفْسَكَ إِنْ جَارُوا وَإِنْ عَدَلُوا


 اقْتِضَاءُ الْعِلْمِ الْعَمَلَ/ أحمد بن علي بن ثابت البغدادي أبو بكر (الخطيب البغدادي)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

الخطيب البغدادي/اقْتِضَاءُ الْعِلْمِ الْعَمَلَ
 قَرَأْتُ عَلَى ظَهْرِ كِتَابٍ لِأَبِي بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبَانَ الْهِيتِيِّ :


إِذَا الْعِلْمُ لَمْ تَعْمَلْ بِهِ ... كَانَ حُجَّةً عَلَيْكَ ، وَ لَمْ تُعْذَرْ بِمَا أَنْتَ حَامِلُ
فَإِنْ كُنْتَ قَدْ أَبْصَرْتَ هَذا فَإِنَّمَا... يُصَدِّقُ قَوْلَ الْمَرْءِ مَا هُوَ فَاعِلُ
----------------
 أَنْشَدَنِي أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصُّورِيُّ لِنَفْسِهِ :


كَمْ إِلَى كَمْ أَغْدُو إِلَى طَلَبِ الْعِلْـــــمِ مُجِدًّا فِي جَمَعَ ذَاكَ حَفِيًّا
طَالِبًا مِنْهُ كُلَّ نَوْعٍ وَفَنٍّ ......وَغَرِيبٍ وَلَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ شَيًّا
وَإِذَا كَانَ طَالِبُ الْعِلْمِ لَا يَعْمَـــــلُ بِالْعِلْمِ كَانَ عَبْدًا شَقِيًّا
إِنَّمَا تَنْفَعُ الْعُلُومُ لِمَنْ كَا ...........نَ بِهَا عَامِلًا وَكَانَ تَقِيًّا
----------
مَا مَنْ رَوَى عِلْمًا   وَلَمْ يَعْمَلْ بِهِ......... فَيَكُفَّ عَنْ وَتْغِ الْهَوَى ، بَأَدِيبِ
حَتَّى يَكُونَ بِمَا تَعَلَّمَ عَامِلًا..... مِنْ صَالِحٍ فَيَكُونُ غَيْرَ مَعِيبِ
وَ لَقَلَّمَا تُجْدِي إِصَابَةُ صَائِبٍ ..........أَعْمَالُه  ُ أَعْمَالُ غَيْرِ مُصِيبِ 
---------------
لَمْ نُؤْتَ مِنْ جَهْلٍ وَ لَكِنَّنَا.......... نَسْتُرُ وَجْهَ الْعِلْمِ بِالْجَهْلِ
نَكْرَهُ أَنْ نَلْحَنَ فِي قَوْلِنَا .........وَ لَا نُبَالِي اللَّحْنَ فِي الْفِعْلِ

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
  عجبت لك  .ولمواضيعك .
موفق إن شاء الله حفظ الله لك قلبك وسددك إلى ما يصلحك وثبتك .

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
>   عجبت لك  .ولمواضيعك .
> موفق إن شاء الله حفظ الله لك قلبك وسددك إلى ما يصلحك وثبتك .


آمين و أسأل الله أن يرزقك علما نافعا و عملا صالحا
-------
حـكـمُ المنـيَّـةِ فـــي الـبـريَّـةِ جـــار ----مـــا هـــذه الـدُّنـيــا بــــدار قــــرارِ
بيـنـا يُــرى الإنـسـانُ فيـهـا مُخـبـراً----- حـتَّـى يُــرى خـبـراً مــن الأَخـبــارِ
طُبِعَـتْ علـى كَــدَرٍ وأنــت تريـدهـا -----صـفــواً مـــن الأقـــذاءِ والأكـــدارِ
ومـكـلِّـفُ الأيَّـــامِ ضــــدَّ طـبـاعـهـا -----متطـلِّـبٌ فــي الـمــاءِ جَـــذوةَ نـــارِ
وإذا رجـــوتَ المسـتـحـيـلَ فـإنَّـمــا ------تبـنـي الـرجـاءَ عـلـى شفـيـرٍ هـــارِ
فالـعـيـشُ نــــومٌ والـمـنـيَّـةُ يـقـظــةٌ----- و الــمــرءُ بيـنـهـمـا خــيــالٌ ســــارِ


أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن فهد التهامي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

اِصبِر لِمَرِّ حَوادِثِ الدَهرِ.....	فَلَتَحمَدَنَّ مَغَبَّةَ الصَبرِ
وَاِمهَد لِنَفسِكَ قَبلَ ميتَتِها	....وَ اِذخَر لِيَومِ تَفاضُلِ الذُخرِ
فَكَأَنَّ أَهلَكَ قَد دَعوكَ فَلَم	.....تَسمَع وَأَنتَ مُحَشرَجُ السَدرِ
وَكَأَنَّهُم قَد عَطَّروكَ بِما	......يَتَزَوَّدُ الهَلكى مِنَ العِطرِ
وَكَأَنَّهُم قَد قَلَّبوكَ عَلى....	ظَهرِ السَريرِ وَظُلمَةِ القَبرِ
يا لَيتَ شِعري كَيفَ أَنتَ عَلى.....	ظَهرِ السَريرِ وَأَنتَ لا تَدري
أَو لَيتَ شِعري كَيفَ أَنتَ إِذا	....غُسِّلتَ بِالكافورُ وَالسِدرِ
أَو لَيتَ شِعري كَيفَ أَنتَ إِذا....	وُضِعَ الحِسابُ صَبيحَةَ الحَشرِ
ما حُجَّتي فيما أَتَيتُ وَما.....	قَولي لِرَبّي بَل وَما عُذري
أَن لا أَكونَ قَصَدتُ رُشدي أَو.....	أَقبَلتُ ما اِستَدبَرتُ مِن أَمري
يا سَوأَتا مِمّا اِكتَسَبتُ وَيا.....	أَسَفي عَلى ما فاتَ مِن عُمري


أبو نواس

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال أبو حامد الخلقاني لأحمد بن حنبل يا أبا عبد الله هذه القصائد الرقاق التي في ذكر الجنة و النار أي شيء تقول فيها ؟
فقال مثل أي شيء؟
 قلت يقولون:
إذا ما قال لي ربي ... أما استحييت تعصيني
وتخفي الذنب من خلقي ... وبالعصيان تأتيني


فقال: أعد علي
 فأعدت عليه 
فقام ودخل بيته ورد الباب فسمعت نحيبه من داخل البيت وهو يقول:
إذا ما قال لي ربي ... أما استحييت تعصيني
وتخفي الذنب من خلقي ... وبالعصيان تأتيني


تلبيس إبليس/ ابن الجوزي


وهذه  القصيدة كاملة :
إذا ما قال لي ربي..... أما استحييت تعصيني ؟
   وتُـخفي الذنبَ من خلقيَ..... و بالعصيانِ تأتيني
فكيف أجيبُ يا ويحي ....ومن ذا سوف يحميني؟  
أسُلي النفس بالآمالِ.... من حينٍ الى حيني ..
وأنسى ما وراءُ الموت .....ماذا بعد تكفيني          
 كأني قد ضّمنتُ العيش.... ليس الموت يأتيني
وجائت سكرة المـــــــــوتُ الشديدة من سيحميني؟؟    
نظرتُ الى الوُجوهِ أليـــــــــــس منُهم سيفدينـــي؟
سأسأل ما الذي قدمت .....في دنياي ينجيني            
 فكيف إجابتي من..... بعد ما فرطت في ديني
ويا و يحي ألـم أسمع..... كلام الله يدعوني؟؟         
 ألــــم أسمع بما قـــــــــــــد جاء في قاف ويسِ
ألم أسمع  بيوم الحشر....  يوم الجمع و الدين
ألـــم أسمع مُنادي المــــــــــــ  ـوت يدعوني يناديي          
فيا ربــــاه عبدُ تــــــــــــائ  بُ من ذا سيأويني ؟
سوى رب غفور واســــــــعُ للحقِ يهدييني               
أتيتُ إليكَ فارحمنـــــــــ  ـــــي وثقــّـل في موازيني
و خفَفَ في جزائي.... أنتَ أرجـى من يجازيني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال أَحْمَد بن موسى وجدتت على خف عطاء السلمي مكتوبا وكان حائكا 
ألا إنما التقوى هو العز والكرم ... وفخرك بالدنيا هو الذل والعدم
وليس على عَبْد تقي نقيصة ... إذا صحح التقوى وإن حاك أو حجم 
-----------------------
وأنشدني أَبُو بدر أَحْمَد بْن خالد بْن عُبَيْد اللَّه بْن عَبْد الملك بحران
يا نفس مَا هو إلا صبر أيام ... كأن لذاتها أضغاث أحلام
يا نفس جوزي عَن الدنيا مبادرة ... و خل عنها فإن العيش قدامي
---------------------
و إذا تشاجر في فؤادك مرة ... أمران فاعمد للأعف الأجمل
و إذا هممت بأمر سوء فتئد ... وإذا هممت بأمر خير فافعل 
--------------------
وأنشدني منصور بن محمد الكريزى
 تخير قرينا من فعالك إنما ... يزين الفتى في القبر مَا كان يفعل
فإن كنت مشغولا بشيء فلا تكن ... بغير الذي يرضى به الله تشغل
فلا بد بعد القبر من أن تعده ... ليوم ينادى المرء فيه فيسأل
فلن يصحب الإنسان من قبل موته ... و لا بعده إلا الذي كان يعمل
ألا إنما الإنسان ضيف لأهله ... يقيم قليلا بينهم ثم يرحل 
روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء/ ابن حبان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و إن امرأ لم يصف لله قلبه ... لفي وحشة من كل نظرة ناظر
و إن امرأ لم يرتحل ببضاعة ... إلى داره الأخرى فليس بتاجر
و إن امرأ ابتاع دنيا بدينه ... لمنقلب منها بصفقة خاسر 
------------------
 و ما المرء إلا قلبه ولسانه ... إذا حصلت أخباره و مداخله
إذا مَا رداء المرء لم يك طاهرا ... فهيهات أن ينقيه بالماء غاسله
و ما كل من تخشى ينالك شره ... وما كل مَا أملته أنت نائله 
-----------------
 و إذا بحثت  عَن التقي وجدته ... رجلا يصدق قوله بفعال
و إذا اتقى اللَّه امرؤ و أطاعه ... فيداه بين مكارم و معال
و على التقي إذا تراسخ في التقى ... تاجان تاج سكينة و جمال
و إذا تناسبت الرجال فما أرى ... نسبا يكون كصالح الأعمال .
---------------
 تعلم فليس المرء يولد عالما ... و ليس أخو علم كمن هو جاهل
و إن كبير القوم لا علم عنده ... صغير إذا التفت عَلَيْهِ المحافل
--------------


يا طالب العلم باشر الورعا ... وباين النوم و اهجر الشبعا
ماضر عبدا صحت إرادته ... أجاع يوما في الله أو شبعا
ماضر عبدا صحت عزائمه ... أين من الأرض أينما صقعا
ما طمعت نفس عابد فنوى ... سؤال قوم إلا لهم خضعا
يا أيها الناس مَا لعالمكم ... في بحر ماء الملوك قد كرعا
يا أيها الناس أنتم زرع ... يحصده الموت كلما طلعا


 روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء/محمد بن حبان بن أحمد بن حبان بن معاذ بن مَعْبدَ، التميمي، أبو حاتم، الدارمي، البُستي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إِن كانَ يُعجِبُكَ السُكوتُ فَإِنَّهُ	......قَد كانَ يُعجِبُ قَبلَكَ الأَخيارا
وَلَئِن نَدِمتَ عَلى سُكوتِكَ مَرَّةً	...فَلَقَد نَدِمتَ عَلى الكَلامِ مِرارا
إِنَّ السُكوتَ سَلامَةٌ وَلَرُبَّما.....	زَرَعَ الكَلامُ عَداوَةً وَضِرارا
وَإِذا تَقَرَّبَ خاسِرٌ مِن خاسِرٍ	.....زادا بِذاكَ خَسارَةً وَتَبارا
--------------------------
ما ذل ذو صمت و ما من مكثر.... إلا يزل و ما يعاب صموت
إن كان منطق ناطق من فضة ....فالصمت در زانه الياقوت
-----------------------
 لعمرك مَا شيء علمت مكانه ... أحق بسجن من لسان مذلل
على فيك مما ليس يعنيك شأنه ... بقفل وثيق مَا استطعت فأقفل
فرب كلام قد جرى من ممازح ... فساق إليه سهم حتف معجل
وللصمت خير من كلام بمأثم ... فكن صامتا تسلم وإن قلت فاعدل
-------------------------
أنت من الصمت آمن الزلل ... ومن كثير الكلام في وجل
لا تقل القول ثم تتبعه ... ياليت مَا كنت قلت لم أقل
-----------------------
 استر العي مَا استطعت بصمت ... إن في الصمت راحة للصموت
و اجعل الصمت إن عييت جوابا ... رب قول جوابه في السكوت 
روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أيا هاذم اللذات ما منك مهرب ... تحازر نفسي منك ما سيصيبها
أرأيت المنايا قسمت بين أنفس ... ونفسي سيأتي بعدهن نصيبها 
-------------------------
إن من عاش آمنا في سرور ... قاعد من سروره في غرور
ما لمن يذكر المقابر والموت ... إذا كان عاقلا من سرور 
------------------------------
حدثنا عمرو بن محمد الغلابي حَدَّثَنَا مهدي بْن سابق قال قرىء على قصر هذه الأبيات
هذى منازل أقوام عهدتهم ... في ظل عيش عجيب ماله خطر
صاحت بهم حادثات الدهر فانقلبوا ... إلى القبور فلا عين و لا أثر 
--------------------
ومشيد دارا ليسكن داره ... سكن القبور وداره لم يسكن 
----------------------
لوأنني أعطيت سؤلي لما ... سألت إلا العفو و العافيه
فكم فتى قد بات في نعمة ... فسل منها الليلة الثانية
---------------------
قَالَ أَبُو العتاهية دخلت على هارون أمير المؤمنين فلما بصر بي قَالَ أَبُو العتاهية ؟
قلت: أَبُو العتاهية
 قَالَ: الذي يقول الشعر ؟
قلت: الذي يقول الشعر
 قَالَ :عظني بأبيات شعر وأوجز فأنشدته
 لا تأمن الموت في طرف و لا نفس ... ولو تمنعت بالحجاب والحرس
و اعلم بأن سهام الموت قاصدة ... لكل مدرع منا و مترس
ترجو النجاة ولم تسلك مسالكها ... إن السفينة لا تجري على اليبس


قال فخر مغشيا عَلَيْهِ 
--------------------
حدثنا عمرو بْن مُحَمَّد حَدَّثَنَا الغلابي حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو جعفر البغدادي قَالَ قرأت على باب قصر بالسند 
نزل الموت منزلا ... سلب القوم وارتحل 


فقلت مَا هذا؟
 فقالوا مات أهل القصر كلهم فأصبحوا و هذا الكتاب على الباب لا يدري من كتبه
 و أنشدني البسامي
 قد يصح المريض بعد إياس ... كان منه و يهلك العواد
يصاد القطا فينجو سليما ... بعد هلك و يهلك الصياد 
-----------------------
أموالنا لذوي الميراث نجمعها ... ودورنا لخراب الدهر نبنيها
و النفس تكلف بالدنيا وقد علمت ... أن السلامة فيها ترك مَا فيها
فلا الإقامة تنجي النفس من تلف ... ولا الفرار من الأحداث ينجيها
وكل نفس لها زور يصبحها ... من المنية يوما أو يمسيها .


روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كان ابن المبارك يتمثل بهذه الأبيات:
وكيف تحب أن تدعى حكيماً ... و أنت لكل ما تهوى ركوب
و تضحك دائماً ظهراً لبطنٍ ... و تذكر ما عملت و لا تتوب


الترغيب والترهيب/أبو القاسم إسماعيل بن محمد بن الفضل الأصبهاني قوام السنة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لا تنظرنّ إلى القصور العامرة...... و اذكر عظامك حين تمسي ناخرة
و إذا ذكرت زخارف الدنيا فقل..... لبّـيـك إنّ العيش عيش الآخرة

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

رأى عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام الدنيا في صورة عجوز هتماء عليها من كل زينة فقال لها: كم تزوجت؟
 فقالت: لا أحصيهم
 قال: أو كلهم مات عنك أو كلهم طلقك؟
 قالت :بل كلهم قتلت
 فقال عيسى بؤسا لأزواجك الباقين كيف لا يعتبرون بأزواجك الماضين
 إلام تغر بالأمل الطويل ....و ليس إلى الإقامة من سبيل
 فدع عنك التعلل بالأماني....فما بعد المشيب سوى الرحيل
 أتأمن أن تدوم على الليالي...و كم أفنين قبلك من خليل
و ما زالت بنات الدهر تفني....بني الأيام جيلا بعد جيل


 التبصرة/ ابن الجوزى

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و مالي و للـدُّنيا و ليسـتْ ببغْيتـي * * * ولا مُنْتهى قصَْدي ولسْتُ أنا لهـا
و لسـتُ بميـَّال إليـها و لا إلـى * * * رئاسَـتِهـا نَـتْناً وقُبْحـا ً لحالهـا
هي الـدارُ دارُ الهمِّ والغمِّ و العَنـا * * * سريعٌ تقضِّيــها قريـبٌ زوالُهـا
مياسيرُها عُسْرٌ وحـزْنٌ سرورُهـا * * * وأرباحُهـا خُسْرٌ ونَقْـصٌ كمالُها
إذا أضحكَتْ أبكتْ و إنْ رام وصْلَها * * * غبيٌّ فيا سُرْعَ انقطاعِ وصالِهـا
فأسـألُ ربـي أن يحـوْلَ بحـوله * * * وقوَّتِـه بيـني وبيـنَ اغتيالِـها 


فيا طالـبَ الـدُّنيا الـدنيئة جاهداً * * * ألا اطلبْ سِواها إنَّها لا وفَا لَها 
فكم قد رأينا مـن حريصٍ و مُشْـفقٍ * * * عليها فلمْ يظفرْ بـها أنْ ينالَـها
لقـدْ جاء في آي الحـديدِ و يونُـسٍ * * * وفي الكهْفِ إيضاحٌ بضرْبِ مثالِهـا
و فـي آل عمرانٍ و سـورة فاطـرٍ * * * وفي غافرٍ قد جـاء تبيانُ حالِـها
و فـي سورة الأحقافِ أعظمُ واعظٍ * * * وكمْ من حديثٍ موجبٍ لاعتزالِها


لقـد نظَـروا قـومٌ بعينٍ بصـيرةٍ * * * إليها فلـمْ تغررْهُـمُ باختيالِهـا
أولئـكَ أهْـلُ اللهِ حقاً وحزْبـُه * * * لهم جنـةُ الفردوسِ إرثاً ويالَهـا
و مال إليهـا آخـرون لجهلـهم * * * فلما اطمئنّـوا أرشقتْهُـمْ نبالُهـا
أولئك قـومٌ آثـروها فأُعقِـبوا بها * * * الخزيَ في الأخرى وذاقوا وبالَهـا
فقـلْ للذين اسْتعـذَبوها رُويدَكُـم * * * سينقلبُ السـمَّ النقيـعَ زلالُهـا
ليلْهـوا و يغترُّوا بها ما بدا لـهم * * * متى تبلغِ الحلقـومَ تُصـرَمْ حبالُهـا


و يـومَ توفَّـى كلُّ نفسٍ بكسْبـها * * * تـودُّ فـداءً لو بنيهـا ومالِهـا 
و تأخُـذُ إمَّـا باليمـين كتابـَها * * * إذا أحسنتْ أو ضـدَّ ذا بشمالها
ويبدو لديهـا ما أسـرَّتْ و أعلنتْ * * * و ما قدَّمـتْ مـن قولهـا وفِعَالهـا
بأيـدي الكرام الكاتبين مسطَّــرٌ * * * فلـم يُغْـنِ عنها عذرُها وجدالُها
هنـالك تَـدري ربْحَها وخسَارَهـا * * * وإذْ ذاك تلقـى مـا إليـه مآلُـها




فإنْ تَكُ منْ أهـل السعـادةِ والتقى * * * فـإنَّ لهـا الحسْنى بحسْن فِعالهـا
تفـوزُ بجنـاتِ النعيـم وحُورِهـا * * * و تُحـبَرُ فـي روضاتِهـا وظلالِهـا
وتُـرزق مما تشتهـي من نعيمـها * * * وتشْـرَبُ مـن تسنيمهـا وزلالِهـا
و إنَّ لهـم يـومَ المـزيدِ لمـوعـداً * * * زيادة زُلفـى غيرُهـم لا ينالُـهـا
وجـوهٌ إلى وجـه الإله نواظـرٌ * * * لقد طالما بالدمع كان ابتلالُــهـا
تجلَّـى لها الـربُّ الرحيمُ مسلِّـماً * * * فيزدادُ مـن ذاك التجلِّي جمالُــها


بمقعَـد صِـدْقٍ حبـذا الجارُ ربُّهـم * * * ودارُ خلودٍ لم يخافـوا زوالَــهـا
فـواكِهُهـا مما تلـذُّ عيـونُهـم * * * و تطَّـردُ الأنهـارُ بين خِلالِــهـا
على سـرُرٍ موضـونةٍٍ ثم فرْشُهـم * * * كمـا قال فيهـا ربُّنا واصفاً لَـهـا
بطائنُهـا إستـبرقٌ كيفَ ظنُّـكم * * * ظواهرُهـا لا منتهـى لجمالِـهـا 
و إنْ تكنِ الأخـرى فويلٌ و حسْرةٌ * * * و نارُ جحيـمٍ مـا أشدَّ نكالَـهـا
لهم تحتهم منها مَهـادٌ و فـوقَـهم * * * غواشٍ ومِـنْ يحمـومَ ساء ظِلالُـهـا




طعـامُهم الغسلينُ فيها وإن سُقُـوا * * * حميماً بـه الأمعـاءُ كان انحلالُـهـا
أمانيُّهـم فيهـا الهـلاكُ و ما لـهم * * * خروجٌ ولا مـوتٌ كمـا لا فنَا لَـها
مَحَلَّين قل للنفس ليس سـواهما * * * لِتَكْسِبْ أو فلْتَكْتسِـبْ ما بـدا لَهـا
فطـوبى لنفسٍ جـوَّزتْ و تخفَّفـتْ * * * فتنجـو كفافـاً لا عليهـا ولا لَهـا


الشيخ العلامة حافظ بن أحمد الحكمي رحمه الله

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

تخير قرينا من فعالك إنما ... يزين الفتى في القبر مَا كان يفعل
فإن كنت مشغولا بشيء فلا تكن ... بغير الذي يرضى به الله تشغل
فلا بد بعد القبر من أن تعده ... ليوم ينادى المرء فيه فيسأل
فلن يصحب الإنسان من قبل موته ... ولا بعده إلا الذي كان يعمل
ألا نما الإنسان ضيف لأهله ... يقيم قليلا بينهم ثم يرحل .
 روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كان عمر ابن عبد العزيز يتمثل بهذه الأبيات 
 أيقظان أنت اليوم أم أنت نائم ... وكيف يطيق النوم حيران هائم 
 فلو كنت يقظان الغداة لحرقت ... مدامع عينيك الدموع السواجم 
 بل أصبحت في النوم الطويل وقد دنت ... إليك أمور مفظعات عظائم 
 نهارك يا مغرور سهو وغفلة ... وليلك نوم والردى لك لازم 
 يغرك ما يفني وتشغل بالمنى ... كما غر باللذات في النوم حالم 
 وتشغل فيما سوف تكره غبه ... كذلك في الدنيا تعيش البهائم


صفة الصفوة /ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و مما وجد مكتوبا على قبر
من كان معتبراً ففينا معتبر ... أو شامتاً فالشامتون على الأثر
-----
أنا في القبر وحيد ... قد تبرا الأهل مني
أسلموني بذنوبي ... خبت ان لم تعف عني
------
سيعرض عن ذكري وتنسى مودتي......و يحدث بعدي للخليل خليل
 إذا انقطعت يوماً من العيش مدتي.......فإن غناء الباكيات قليل
-------
تمر أقاربي جنبات قبري....كأن أقاربي لم يعرفوني
وذو الميراث يقتسمون مالي...وما يألون إن جحدوا ديوني
وقد أخذوا سهامهم وراحوا.......فيا لله أسرع ما نسوني
--------
تناجيك أجداث وهن سكوت......وسكانها تحت التراب خفوت
فيا جامع الدنيا لغير بلاغة......لمن تجمع الدنيا وأنت تموت
--------
لا تثق بالحياة من بعد قبري.......كل حي مصيره كمصيري
كنت في نعمة وفي خفض عيش......فمضى وانقضى كيوم قصير
 ثم افردت في القبور وحيدا.......وجفاني الصديق فوق القبور

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

و مما وجد مكتوبا على قبر


الموت أخرجني من دار مملكتي ... فالتراب مضجعي من بعد ترفي 
لله عبد رأي قبري فأعبره ... وخاف من دهره ريب التصاريفي 
------
أستغفر الله من جرمي ومن حنقي ... وأسأل الله فوزي يوم توفيقي 
هكذا مصير بني الدنيا وإن نعموا فيها ... وغرهم طول التساويفي
-----
يا غافل القلب عند ذكر المنيات ... عما قليل ستثوي بين أموات
 فاذكر محلك قبل الحلول به ... وتب إلى الله من لهو وملذات 
إن الحمام له وقت إلى أحد ... فاذكر مصائب أيام وساعات 
لا تطمئن إلى الدنيا وزينتها ... قد حان للموت ياذا اللب أن يأتي
------
الموت بحر غالب موجه ... تضيق فيه حيلة السابح 
نفسي إلى قال فاسمع ... مقالة من خير ناصح 
ما صاحب الإنسان في قبره ... مثل التقى والعمل الصالح
-------
بادر شبابك قبل وقت رحيله ... واعمل ليومك يا أخا الأشراف
------
 ليس للميت في قبره ... فطر ولا أضحى ولا عشر 
نأى عن الأهل على ... قربه كذاك مصيري
------
أنا البعيد القريب الدار ... منظره بين الجنادل والأحجار 
--------
 أنا في القبر وحيد....... قد تبرأ الأهل مني 
أسلموني لذنوبي....... خفت إن لم يعف عني 
---------
لا تك عن مصيرنا في غفلة ... غدا إلى منزلنا تصير )
--------
وقفت على الأحبة حين صفت ... قبورهم كأفراس الرهان
فلما أن بكيت وفاض دمعي ... رأيت عيناي بينهم مكاني

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال أَبُو حاتم رَضِيَ اللَّه عنه رأيت على حجر بطبرستان مكتوب 
 العيش لونان فحلو ومر ... والدهر نصفان فريف وضر
والنطق جزآن فبعر ودر ... والناس اثنان فنذل وحر
يومك يومان فخير وشر ... نهار يزول وليل يكر
وكذاك الزمان على من مضى ... وكل السنين على ذا تمر
---------------
وأنشدني الكريزي 
ما الدهر إلا ليلة و يوم ... و العيش إلا يقظة و نوم
يعيش قوم ويموت قوم ... و الدهر قاض مَا عَلَيْهِ لوم 
--------------
وأنشدني المنتصر بْن بلال 
فيوم علينا ويوم لنا ... ويوما نساء ويوما نسر
كذاك التقارض بين الأنام ... فخير بخير و شر بشر 
---------------
روضة العقلاء ونزهة الفضلاء/ بن حبان بن أحمد بن حبان

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ النَّضْرُ: أَقَامَ الخَلِيْلُ فِي خُصٍّ  لَهُ بِالبَصْرَةِ، لاَ يَقْدِرُ عَلَى فَلْسَيْنِ، وَتَلاَمِذتُهُ يَكسِبُوْنَ بِعِلْمِهِ الأَمْوَالَ، وَكَانَ كَثِيْراً مَا يُنشِدُ:
وَإِذَا افْتَقَرْتَ إِلَى الذَّخَائِرِ لَمْ تَجِدْ ... ذُخْراً يَكُوْنُ كَصَالِحِ الأَعْمَالِ 


-----------
 قائل الأبيات هو  الخَلِيْلُ بنُ أَحْمَدَ الفَرَاهِيْدِيّ  ُ أَبُو عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  الإِمَامُ، صَاحِبُ العَرَبِيَّةِ، وَمُنْشِئُ عِلْمِ العَرُوضِ، البَصْرِيُّ، أَحَدُ الأَعْلاَمِ.
وَكَانَ رَأْساً فِي لِسَانِ العَرَبِ، دَيِّناً، وَرِعاً، قَانِعاً، مُتَوَاضِعاً، كَبِيْرَ الشَّأْنِ.
يُقَالُ: إِنَّهُ دَعَا اللهَ أَنْ يَرْزُقَه عِلْماً لاَ يُسبَقُ إِلَيْهِ، فَفُتِحَ لَهُ بِالعَرُوضِ، وَلَهُ كِتَابُ (العَيْنِ) فِي اللُّغَةِ.
وَكَانَ -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ- مُفْرطَ الذَّكَاءِ.
وَهُوَ مَعْدُوْدٌ فِي الزُّهَّادِ، كَانَ يَقُوْلُ: إِنِّيْ لأُغْلِقُ عَلَيَّ بَابِي، فَمَا يُجَاوِزُهُ هَمِّي.
وَقَالَ: أَكمَلُ مَا يَكُوْنُ الإِنْسَانُ عَقْلاً وَذِهْناً عِنْدَ الأَرْبَعِيْنَ.
وَعَنْهُ، قَالَ: لاَ يَعرِفُ الرَّجُلُ خَطَأَ مُعَلِّمِهِ حَتَّى يُجَالِسَ غَيْرَه.
قَالَ أَيُّوْبُ بنُ المُتَوَكِّلِ: كَانَ الخَلِيْلُ إِذَا أَفَادَ إِنْسَاناً   شَيْئاً، لَمْ يُرِهِ بِأَنَّهُ أَفَادَه، وَإِنِ اسْتفَادَ مِنْ أَحَدٍ شَيْئاً، أَرَاهُ بِأَنَّهُ اسْتَفَادَ مِنْهُ.
قُال الذهبي : صَارَ طَوَائِفُ فِي زَمَانِنَا بِالعَكْسِ.


سير أعلام النبلاء

----------


## عادل سعداوي

*قصيدة نجري على الدّنيا.....

نجري على الدّنيا وزينتها
والله مفميها بمن فيها
فالجاهل المجهال يعبدها
وذو الفضائل يرميها بما فيها
ذوي الدّثور ترى الدّنيا قرينتهم
وأولي الألباب لا حظّ لهم فيها
فالمؤمن البرّ سجن له الدنيا
والكافر الردّ غاية علمه فيها
من كان هبّ إلى نعمائعا طلبا
وفّاه ربّي ثوابه فيها
ومن كان أعرض عن زخارفها
أغناه ربّي بخلد ينعم فيها
فهي الجياف التي تغري ثعالبها
والأسد تنفر من قذارتها وترميها
لو كانت الدّنيا عند الله غالية
ما متّع الكافر يوما له فيها


مع تحيات
الشاعر عادل سعداوي*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> *قصيدة نجري على الدّنيا.....
> 
> نجري على الدّنيا وزينتها
> والله مفميها بمن فيها
> فالجاهل المجهال يعبدها
> وذو الفضائل يرميها بما فيها
> ذوي الدّثور ترى الدّنيا قرينتهم
> وأولي الألباب لا حظّ لهم فيها
> فالمؤمن البرّ سجن له الدنيا
> ...





> جزاكم الله خيرًا


جزاكم الله خيرا و كتب لكم الأجر------------------------

قال ابن ديزيل : سمعت أبا مسهر ينشد : 
هبك عمرت مثل ما عاش نوح .....ثم لاقيت كل ذاك يسارا
هل من الموت لا أبا لك بد ....أي حي إلى سوى الموت صارا
--------
قال الذهلي : سمعت أبا مسهر ينشد : 
و لا خير في الدنيا لمن لم يكن له   .....    من الله في دار المقام نصيب 
فإن تعجب الدنيا رجالا فإنــــــــــــ  ه  ......      متاع قليل والزوال قريـــــــــب 
سير اعلام النبلاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ الْمُعْتَضد عِنْد مَوْته:


تَمَتَّعْ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا فَإِنَّكَ لاَ تَبْقَى ... وَخُذْ صَفْوَهَا مَا إِنْ صَفَتْ وَدَعِ الرَّنْقَا
وَلاَ تَأْمَنَنَّ الدَّهْرَ إِنِّيْ أَمِنْتُهُ ... فَلَمْ يُبْقِ لِي حَالاً وَلَمْ يَرْعَ لِي حَقَّا
قَتَلْتُ صَنَادِيْدَ الرِّجَالِ فَلَمْ أَدَعْ ... عَدُوّاً وَلَمْ أُمْهِلْ عَلَى ظِنَّةٍ خَلْقَا
وَأَخْلَيْتُ دُوْرَ المُلْكِ مِنْ كُلِّ بَازِلٍ ... وَشَتَّتُّهُم غَرْباً وَمَزَّقْتُهُم شَرْقَا
فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُ النَّجْمَ عِزّاً وَرِفْعَةً ... وَدَانَتْ رِقَابُ الخَلْقِ أَجْمَع لِي رِقَّا
رَمَانِي الرَّدَى سَهْماً فَأَخْمَدَ جَمْرَتِي ... فها أناذا فِي حُفْرَتِي عَاجِلاً مُلْقَى
فَأَفْسَدْتُ دُنْيَايَ وَدِيْنِي سَفَاهَةً ... فَمَنْ ذَا الَّذِي مِنِّي بِمَصْرَعِهِ أَشْقَى
فيا ليت شِعْرِي بَعْدَ مَوْتِي مَا أَرَى ... إِلَى رَحْمَةٍ للهِ أَمْ نَارَهُ أَلقَى؟


 سير أعلام النبلاء/الذهبي (المتوفى: 748هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

(قل لأهل الذُّنُوب والآثام ... قابلوا بالمتاب شهر الصّيام)
(إِنَّه فِي الشُّهُور شهر جليل ... وَاجِب حَقه وَكيد الزِّمَام)
(واقلوا الْكَلَام فِيهِ نَهَارا ... واقطعوا ليله بطول الْقيام)
(واطلبوا الْعَفو من إِلَه عَظِيم ... لَيْسَ يخفى عَلَيْهِ فعل الْأَنَام)
(كم لَهُ فِيهِ من إزاحة ذَنْب ... وخطايا من الذُّنُوب عِظَام)
(كم لَهُ فِيهِ من أياد حسان ... عِنْد عبد يرَاهُ تَحت الظلام)
(كم لَهُ فِيهِ من عَتيق شَهِيد ... آمن فِي الْقيام خزي الْمقَام)
(إِن دَعَاهُ مذلل بخضوع ... وخشوع ودمعه ذُو سجام)
(أَيْن من يحذر الْعَذَاب ويخشى ... أَن يُصَلِّي الْجَحِيم مأوى اللئام)
(أَيْن من يَشْتَهِي التذاذا بحور ... فِي جنان الخلود بَين الْخيام)
(التمس فِيهِ لَيْلَة الْقدر واترك ... التماسا لَهَا لذيذ الْمَنَام)
(واجتهد فِي عبَادَة الله واسأل ... فَضله عِنْد غَفلَة النوام)
(يَا لَهَا خيبة لمن خَابَ فِيهِ ... عَن بُلُوغ المنى بدار السَّلَام)
(يَا لَهَا حسرة لمن كَانَ فِيهِ ... ساترا شَره بِثَوْب الظلام)
(يَا إِلَه الْجَمِيع أَنْت بحالي ... عَالم فاهدني سَبِيل القوام)
(وأمتني على اعْتِقَاد جميل ... وَاتِّبَاع لملة الْإِسْلَام)


===============
(أَيْن أهل الْقيام لله دأبا ... بذلوا الْجهد فِي رضَا الْجَبَّار)
(أَنْتُم الْآن فِي لَيَال عِظَام ... قدرهَا زَائِد على الأقدار)
(فاستزيدوا من الْعِبَادَة فِيهَا ... تأمنوا الْيَوْم من عَذَاب النَّار)
أَيْن من يركب الذُّنُوب اغْتِرَارًا ... لَا يخَافُونَ سطوة القهار)
(قد أهل الْهلَال من رَمَضَان ... شهر زلفى وتوبة وادكار)
(فاذكروا الله فِيهِ ذكرا كثيرا ... واستجيروه من عَذَاب النَّار)
(وَارْجِعُوا عَن ذنوبكم بمتاب ... صَادِق واقلعوا عَن الْإِصْرَار)
(رب من كَانَ مُسْرِفًا مستمرا ... فِي خطاياه مكثر الأوزار)
(ثمَّ إِن الْإِلَه تَابَ عَلَيْهِ ... فَاقْتضى حَمده سَبِيل الْخِيَار)
(فاعملوا أَيهَا المسيئون وَادعوا ... ربكُم جهرة وَفِي الْإِسْرَار)
(واحذروا غَفلَة الْقنُوط وداووا ... داءها بِالرُّجُوعِ للغفار)
(تَجدوا الله فِي الْمعَاد كَرِيمًا ... ماحيا للذنوب والإصرار)


بستان الواعظين ورياض السامعين /ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال عَسْعَس بْنَ سَلَامَةَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ: سَأُحَدِّثُكُمْ بِبَيْتٍ مِنْ شِعْرٍ، فَجَعَلُوا  يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْهِ، وَيَقُولُونَ: مَا تَصْنَعُ بِالشِّعْرِ؟ 
فَقَالَ
إِنْ تَنْجُ مِنْهَا تَنْجُ مِنْ ذِي عَظِيمَةٍ ... وَإِنْ لَا فَإِنِّي لَا اخَالَكَ نَاجِيَا 
فَأَخَذَ الْقَوْمُ يَبْكُونَ بُكَاءً، مَا رَأَيْتُهُمْ بَكَوْا مِنْ شَيْءٍ، مَا بَكَوْا يَوْمَئِذٍ


 الزهد والرقائق /ابن المبارك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ أبا عبد البر

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

> جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ أبا عبد البر


آمين و لك بالمثل--------------------
وحكى جماعة من أرباب التواريخ عن دلف " بضم الدال المهملة وفتح اللام وبعدها فاء "، ابن أبي دلف، قال: رأيت في المنام أتاني آت، فقال لي: أجب الأمير، فقمت معه فأدخلني داراً وحشة وعرة، سوداء الحيطان مقلعة السقوف والأبواب، مشوهة البنيان وأصعدني على درج فيها، ثم أدخلني غرفة، في حيطانها أثر النيران، وإذا في أرضها أثر رماد، وإذا بأبي وهو عريان واضع رأسه بين ركبتيه كالحزين زماناً فقال لي، كالمستفهم: دلف؟
 قلت: دلف، فأنشأ يقول:
أبلغن أهلنا ولا تخف عنهم ... ما لقينا في البرزخ الخناق
قد سئلنا عن كل ما قد فعلنا ... فارحموا وحشتي وما قد ألاقي
ثم قال فهمت؟
 قلت: نعم، ثم أنشد:
فلو كنا إذا متنا تركنا ... لكان الموت راحة كل حي
ولكنا إذا متنا بعثنا ... ونسأل بعده عن كل شيء
ثم قال: أفهمت؟
 قلت: نعم
 مرآة الجنان وعبرة اليقظان في معرفة ما يعتبر من حوادث الزمان/ اليافعي (المتوفى: 768هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن القيم:
الحرز العاشر: إمساك فضول النظر والكلام والطعام و مخالطة الناس


 فإن الشيطان إنما يتسلط على ابن آدم و ينال منه غرضه من هذه الأبواب الأربعة
 فإن فضول النظر يدعو إلى الاستحسان و وقوع صورة المنظور إليه في القلب و الاشتغال به والفكرة في الظفر به فمبدأ الفتنة من فضول النظر كما في المسند عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " النظرة سهم مسموم من سهام إبليس فمن غض بصره لله أورثه الله حلاوة يجدها في قلبه إلى يوم يلقاه " أو كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم 


فالحوادث العظام إنما كلها من فضول النظر فكم نظرة أعقبت حسرات لا حسرة كما قال الشاعر:
كل الحوادث مبداها من النظر ... ومعظم النار من مستصغر الشرر
كم نظرة فتكت في قلب صاحبها ... فتك السهام بلا قوس ولا وتر
وقال الآخر:
وكنت متى أرسلت طرفك رائدا ... لقلبك يوما أتعبتك المناظر
رأيت الذي لا كله أنت قادر ... عليه ولا عن بعضه أنت صابر
وقال المتنبي:
وأنا الذي جلب المنية طرفه ... فمن المطالب والقتيل القاتل؟
ولي من أبيات:
يا راميا بسهام اللحظ مجتهدا ... أنت القتيل بما ترمي فلا تصب
وباعث الطرف يرتاد الشفاء له ... توقه إنه يرتد بالعطب
ترجو الشفاء بأحداق بها مرض ... فهل سمعت ببرء جاء من عطب؟
ومفنيا نفسه في إثر أقبحهم ... وصفا للطخ جمال فيه مستلب
وواهبا عمره في مثل ذا سفها ... لو كنت تعرف قدر العمر لم تهب
وبائعا طيب عيش ما له خطر ... بطيف عيش من الآلام منتهب
غبنت والله غبنا فاحشا فلو اس ... ترجعت ذا العقد لم تغبن ولم تخب
وواردا صفو عيش كله كدر ... أمامك الورد صفوا ليس بالكذب
وحاطب الليل في الظلماء منتصبا ... لكل داهية تدنو من العطب
شاب الصبا والتصابي بعد لم يشب ... وضاع وقتك بين اللهو واللعب
وشمس عمرك قد حان الغروب لها ... والضي في الأفق الشرقي لم يغب
وفاز بالوصل من قد فاز وانقشعت ... عن أفقه ظلمات الليل والسحب
كم ذات التخلف والدنيا قد ارتحلت ... ورسل ربك قد وافتك في الطلب
ما في الديار وقد سارت ركائب من ... تهواه للصب من سكنى ولا أرب
فأفرش الخد ذياك التراب وقل ... ما قاله صاحب الأشواق في الحقب
ما ربع مية محفوفا يطوف به ... غيلان أشهى له من ربعك الخرب
ولا الخدود وإن أدمين من ضرج ... أشهى إلى ناظري من خدك الترب
منازلا كان يهواها ويألفها ... أيام كان منال الوصل عن كثب
فكلما جليت تلك الربوع له ... يهوى إليها هوي الماء في صبب
أحيا له الشوق تذكار العهود بها ... فلو دعا القلب للسلوان لم يجب
هذا وكم منزل في الأرض يألفه ... وما له في سواها الدهر من رغب
ما في الخيام أخو وجد يريحك إن ... بثثته بعض شأن الحب فاغترب
وأسر في غمرات الليل مهتديا ... بنفحة الطيب لا بالنار والحطب
وعاد كل أخي جبن ومعجزة ... وحارب النفس لا تلقيك في الحرب
وخذ لنفسك نورا تستضيء به ... يوم اقتسام الورى الأنوار بالرتب
فالجسر ذو ظلمات ليس بقطعه ... إلا بنور ينجي العبد في الكرب




 بدائع الفوائد/ ابن قيم الجوزية (المتوفى: 751هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال مالك:
سهوت ليلة عن قيام الليل ونمت، فإذا أنا بالمنام بجارية كأحسن ما يكون، وفي يدها رقعة - أي: ورقة - فقالت لي: أتحسن أن تقرأ؟
 فقلت: نعم
فدفعت إليَّ الرقعة، فإذا فيها:


أَأَلْهَتْكَ اللَّذَائِذُ وَالأَمَانِي ===عَنِ البِيضِ الأَوَانِسِ فِي الجِنَانِ 
تَعِيشُ مُخَلَّدًا لاَ مَوْتَ فِيهَا ===وَتَلْهُو فِي الجِنَانِ مَعَ الحِسَانِ 
تَنَبَّهْ مِنْ مَنَامِكَ إِنَّ خَيْرًا ===مِنَ النَّوْمِ التَّهَجُّدُ بِالقُرَانِ

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال يحيى بن خالد: دخلت على الرشيد يوماً فأصبته متكئاً يسطر في ورقةٍ فيها كتابة بالذهب، فلما رآني تبسم، فقلت: فائدة أصلح الله أمير المؤمنين؟
 قال: نعم، وجدت هذين البيتين في بعض خزائن بني أمية، وقد أضفت إليهما ثالثاً، وأنشدني:
إذا سد باب عنك من دون حاجةٍ ... فدعه لأخرى ينفتح لك بابها
فإن قراب البطن يكفيك ملؤه ... ويكفيك سوءات الأمور اجتنابها
ولا تك مبذالا لعرضك واجتنب ... ركوب المعاصي يجتنبك عقابها


بهجة المجالس وأنس المجالس/أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد البر بن عاصم النمري القرطبي (المتوفى: 463هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَزْدَانَ: دَخَلْت عَلَى الْمَأْمُونِ وَكُنْت يَوْمَئِذٍ وَزِيرَهُ فَرَأَيْته قَائِمًا وَبِيَدِهِ رُقْعَةٌ فَقَالَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَقْرَأْت مَا فِيهَا؟ 
فَقُلْت: هِيَ فِي يَدِ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ.
فَرَمَى بِهَا إلَيَّ فَإِذَا فِيهَا مَكْتُوبٌ:
إنَّك فِي دَارٍ لَهَا مُدَّةٌ ... يُقْبَلُ فِيهَا عَمَلُ الْعَامِلِ
أَمَا تَرَى الْمَوْتَ مُحِيطًا بِهَا ... قَطَعَ فِيهَا أَمَلَ الْآمِلِ
تَعْجَلُ بِالذَّنْبِ لِمَا تَشْتَهِي ... وَتَأْمُلُ التَّوْبَةَ مِنْ قَابِلِ
وَالْمَوْتُ يَأْتِي بَعْدَ ذَا بَغْتَةً ... مَا ذَاكَ فِعْلُ الْحَازِمِ الْعَاقِلِ
فَلَمَّا قَرَأْتهَا قَالَ الْمَأْمُونُ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى -: هَذَا مِنْ أَحْكَمِ شَعْرٍ قَرَأْته.


أدب الدنيا والدين/أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن حبيب البصري البغدادي، الشهير بالماوردي (المتوفى: 450هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وَمِنْ نَظْمِ أَبِي الوَلِيْد:
إِذَا كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ عِلْماً يَقِيْنَا ... بِأَنَّ جَمِيْعَ حَيَاتِي كَسَاعَه
فَلِمَ لاَ أَكُوْنُ ضَنِيْناً بِهَا ... وَأَجْعَلُهَا فِي صلاحٍ وَطَاعَهْ


====================


جاء في ترجمة المعتصم ابن صمادح:
......نَازلته عَسَاكِرُ ابْن تَاشفِيْن مُدَّة، فَتمرَّض، فَسَمِعَ مرَّةً هيعَةً، فَقَالَ: لاَ إِلَهَ إلَّا الله، نُغِّص عَلَيْنَا كُلُّ شيء حتى الموت. قالت جاريته: فَدمعت عينَاي، فَقَالَ بِصَوْت ضَعِيْف:




تَرَفَّقْ بِدَمْعِكَ لاَ تُفْنِهِ ... فَبَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ بكاءٌ طَويل


الكتاب: سير أعلام النبلاء/ شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان بن قَايْماز الذهبي (المتوفى: 748هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

إن كنت نلت من الحياة وطيبها  ***مع حسن وجهك عفة وشبابا 
فاحذر لنفسك أن ترى متمنيا ***يوم القيامة أن تكون تــرابا
ترجمة الربيعي/السير

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

لما نقضى زمن التواصل والرضا ... قد صرت تطلب ردّ أمر قد مضى
هلا أتيت ووقت وصلك ممكن ... وبياض شيبك في العوارض ما أضا
======
أتيتك راجيا يا ذا الجلال ... ففرّج ما ترى من سوء حالي
عصيتك سيّدي ويلي بجهلي ... وعيب الذنب لم يخطر ببالي
إلى من يشتكي المملوك إلا ... إلى مولاه يا مولى الموالي
فويلي ليت أمي لم تلدني ... ولا أعصيك في ظلم الليالي
وها أنا ذا عبيدك عبد سوء ... ببابك واقف يا ذا الجلال
فان عاقبت يا ربي فاني ... محق بالعذاب وبالنكال
وان تعفو فعفوك أرتجيه ... ويحسن إن عفوت قبيح حالي


*بحر الدموع*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> يا من يرى ما في الضمير ويسمع *** أنت المعد لكل ما يتوقــع
> يا من يرجى للشداءد كلها ***يا من إليه المشتكى والمفـــزع
> يا من خزائن رزقه في قول: كن *** أمنن فإن الخير عندك أجمــع
> مالي سوى قرعي لبابك حيلة *** فلئن رددت فأي باب أقــرع؟
> مالي سوى فقري إليك وسيلة *** فبالافتقار إليك فقري أدفــع
> من ذا الذي أدعو وأهتف باسمه *** إن كان فضلك عن فقيرك يمنع
> حاشا لفضلك أن تقنط عاصيا *** الفضل أجزل والمواهب أوسـع


سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## المربط

تزود من التقوى فإنك لا تدري
إذا جن ليل هل تعيش إلى الفجر

عليك بتقوى الله إن كنت غافلا
يأتيك بالأرزاق من حيث لا تدري

فكيف تخاف الفقر والله رازق
فقد رزق الطير والحوت في البحر

ومن ظن أن الرزق يأتي بقوة
لما أكل العصفور شيئا من النسر

تزود من التقوى فإنك لا تدري
إذا جن ليل هل تعيش إلى الفجر

فكم من فتى أمسى وأصبح ضاحكا
وأكفانه في الغيب تنسج وهو لا يدري

وكم من عروس زينوها لزوجها
وقد نسجت أكفانها وهي لا تدري

وكم من صغار يرتجى طول عمرهم
وقد أدخلت أجسادهم ظلمة القبر

تزود من التقوى فإنك لا تدري
إذا جن ليل هل تعيش إلى الفجر

فمن عاش ألفا وألفين فلابد من يوم
يحمل فيه إلى القبر

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

وبحثت عن سر السعادة جاهداً *** فوجدت هذا السر في تقواك 
فليرض عني الناس أو فليسخطوا *** أنا لم أعد أسعى لغير رضاك






*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*

ويكتب الله خيرًا أنت تجهلهُ
وظاهر الأمر حرمانٌ من النعم
ولو علمت مراد الله من عوضٍ
لقلتَ حمدًا إلهي واسع الكرم
فسلّم الأمر للرحمن وارض به
هو البصير بحال العبد من ألم



*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

*لامية ابن الوردي ، بصوت : ظفر النتيفات*

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

*قصيدة خير النساء*

----------

